# Nor Cal GDA Teams - What's Next



## Free Kick (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd really like to hear from anyone with a daughter who played at one of the Nor Cal GDA programs (Thorns, EQ, Lamorinada, Placer).  Anything in store for all those kids? Feel awful for those displaced players and parents.  Hopefully, those clubs/teams stay intact and latch on somewhere.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 17, 2020)

Free Kick said:


> I'd really like to hear from anyone with a daughter who played at one of the Nor Cal GDA programs (Thorns, EQ, Lamorinada, Placer).  Anything in store for all those kids? Feel awful for those displaced players and parents.  Hopefully, those clubs/teams stay intact and latch on somewhere.


My DD doesn't play for them but we have some friends that do on Thorns and EQ.  Unfortunately, a lot of those players have hefty commutes.  I can't imagine them continuing to do that without the luster.  If you look at the teams, their hometowns are listed.  Some drive nearly 2 hours one way.  I'll never understand why... but it's their choice. 

Placer applied for ECNL about a month ago... so they knew or suspected this was coming.  I can't imagine them getting it, though.  You'll see San Juan and Davis get some new faces at tryouts.  LMAO!  Some will be familiar faces coming back with their tales between their legs.


----------



## Cibo (Apr 18, 2020)

I have no idea what these NorCal DA clubs will do, maybe take the Tournament route if the administrators can convince their players to stay although I think that would be a mistake. The one age group I am interested to see how it pans out is the 2004 Girls. MVLA has one of the top 04 ECNL teams in the country and the Quakes had one of the top DA teams in the country. If the quakes girls left for MVLA, they could potentially be one for the best girls teams we've ever seen talent wise. MVLA's 2nd team in that age group would be able to compete with anyone except maybe their first team.


----------



## MacDre (Apr 18, 2020)

Cibo said:


> I have no idea what these NorCal DA clubs will do, maybe take the Tournament route if the administrators can convince their players to stay although I think that would be a mistake. The one age group I am interested to see how it pans out is the 2004 Girls. MVLA has one of the top 04 ECNL teams in the country and the Quakes had one of the top DA teams in the country. If the quakes girls left for MVLA, they could potentially be one for the best girls teams we've ever seen talent wise. MVLA's 2nd team in that age group would be able to compete with anyone except maybe their first team.


I think many of those quakes girls will go to Mustang...maybe?


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 18, 2020)

Talking to some friends in Nor Cal, they are scrambling right now. With no tryouts for awhile, I suppose it buys time to form a plan if their club doesn't get into ECNL. Some seem to think no clubs up there may be added at this point. Nothing for certain, just talk. 

In terms of those Quakes kids, it depends where they live. They are known to get kids to drive from literally all over to play so it will be interesting. Like down here how some clubs have a say in preventing top clubs like Beach and Legends into ECNL, I'm sure the big clubs are doing the same up north.


----------



## wc_baller (Apr 18, 2020)

DeAnza/Baicher/Deza chose wrong and placed their entire bet on the wrong horse when this GDA/ECNL thing went down a few years ago. They way they went about it wasn’t very graceful, to put it mildly, and left  a bad taste in the mouths of the local clubs and ECNL. It will be interesting if either of them will be allowed back in, and I’m sure they will have to mend a lot of fences to have that opportunity again.


----------



## SacBVB (Apr 18, 2020)

Placer boys have been accepted into ECNL. Since the girls had more success than the boys on the DA side, my guess is that the girls will be in ECNL as well


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 18, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> DeAnza/Baicher/Deza chose wrong and placed their entire bet on the wrong horse when this GDA/ECNL thing went down a few years ago. They way they went about it wasn’t very graceful, to put it mildly, and left  a bad taste in the mouths of the local clubs and ECNL. It will be interesting if either of them will be allowed back in, and I’m sure they will have to mend a lot of fences to have that opportunity again.


Bro, I was so pissed off during my dd national championship run in 2017.  I believe that coaches quick decision messed up one of the top teams in the country when they were De Anza.  I guess he did a "cut and run" mid season over to the new GDA League and kept that team from being eligible for the Far West Regional playoffs. The US Youth Championship is the oldest soccer trophy in the country.  We should honor that cup no matter what league you play in or age group.  Why did he bail so early like that Baller?


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 18, 2020)

SacBVB said:


> Placer boys have been accepted into ECNL. Since the girls had more success than the boys on the DA side, my guess is that the girls will be in ECNL as well


Maybe. Keep in mind already 2 ECNL clubs in that region and I doubt they will say yes, let Placer in!


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 18, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Bro, I was so pissed off during my dd national championship run in 2017.  I believe that coaches quick decision messed up one of the top teams in the country when they were De Anza.  I guess he did a "cut and run" mid season over to the new GDA League and kept that team from being eligible for the Far West Regional playoffs. The US Youth Championship is the oldest soccer trophy in the country.  We should honor that cup no matter what league you play in or age group.  Why did he bail so early like that Baller?


The good days of having a real national champion. USYS Championships. Those regionals and nationals were some fun games. 

Based on what I know, it sure isn't helping Quakes or Thorns get into ECNL how that all went down previously. Hopefully ECNL just makes everything final soon so everyone knows exactly the situation.


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 18, 2020)

04 Quakes girls are impressive and commute from all over NorCal to play for Desa and they did forfeit some of their last games in ECNL when the DA started. They will be an interesting watch! Thorns girls side I don't think deals as much with Baicher as before and have less girls traveling to play there, will also be an interesting watch. LAMO is a smaller club with some definite talent on the squads, but not sure good enough to make the Mustang squad that seems to have improved alot in the last 6 months.  Placer similar to LAMO -- San Juan might be hard for them to make, but Davis doesn't seem to be as strong at the 04 age.  With all of the ECNL teams playing NPL, that might not be a bad way for the DA clubs to go in the short run and save the parents a boatload of cash!


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 18, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> 04 Quakes girls are impressive and commute from all over NorCal to play for Desa and they did forfeit some of their last games in ECNL when the DA started. They will be an interesting watch! Thorns girls side I don't think deals as much with Baicher as before and have less girls traveling to play there, will also be an interesting watch. LAMO is a smaller club with some definite talent on the squads, but not sure good enough to make the Mustang squad that seems to have improved alot in the last 6 months.  Placer similar to LAMO -- San Juan might be hard for them to make, but Davis doesn't seem to be as strong at the 04 age.  With all of the ECNL teams playing NPL, that might not be a bad way for the DA clubs to go in the short run and save the parents a boatload of cash!


They never played ECNL.  It was U13 and that Desa coach bailed mid way through the season for greener pasture.  Why did he quit mid season?  Does anyone know from NoCal the truth?  I've heard lot's of rumors but their just that, a rumor.  NoCal 04s are really good.


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 18, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> They never played ECNL.  It was U13 and that Desa coach bailed mid way through the season for greener pasture.  Why did he quit mid season?  Does anyone know from NoCal the truth?  I've heard lot's of rumors but their just that, a rumor.  NoCal 04s are really good.


Quakes didn't play ECNL, but the current Quakes 04 were the DeAnza Force ECNL girls with Desa as the coach. They bailed when Desa was hired by Quakes as the head of the girls academy (or something like that). He took that team with him and some others at older ages as well.


----------



## wc_baller (Apr 18, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> They never played ECNL.  It was U13 and that Desa coach bailed mid way through the season for greener pasture.  Why did he quit mid season?  Does anyone know from NoCal the truth?  I've heard lot's of rumors but their just that, a rumor.  NoCal 04s are really good.


There’s a 37 page thread about it on the old NorCal board. Might be worth the read if you want to entertained during the Coronavirus quarantine. The drama in that club and their exit from ECNL was wild. http://nocalsoccer.com/index.php?threads/the-rise-and-fall-of-de-anza-force.997/


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 18, 2020)

Ha Classic. I remember all that drama. Deza is a very good coach but morally a different story. As long as your kids getting national team looks all is good though! What's ironic is both Deza and Baicher likely left out of ECNL girls after all of this. Or at least for now. 

04's in Nor Cal is a strong age group.


----------



## wc_baller (Apr 18, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Bro, I was so pissed off during my dd national championship run in 2017.  I believe that coaches quick decision messed up one of the top teams in the country when they were De Anza.  I guess he did a "cut and run" mid season over to the new GDA League and kept that team from being eligible for the Far West Regional playoffs. The US Youth Championship is the oldest soccer trophy in the country.  We should honor that cup no matter what league you play in or age group.  Why did he bail so early like that Baller?


Not sure why they bailed, but NorCal’s top teams and clubs don’t normally play in CalNorth, which is required to participate in the Far West Regionals. The top clubs/teams here participate in the NorCal Premier league, and the CalNorth(USYS) league is only a level or two above rec here. Surprises me that DeAnza was even in it that year.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 18, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> Not sure why they bailed, but NorCal’s top teams and clubs don’t normally play in CalNorth, which is required to participate in the Far West Regionals. The top clubs/teams here participate in the NorCal Premier league, and the CalNorth(USYS) league is only a level or two above rec here. Surprises me that DeAnza was even in it that year.


I know, after we won the USYS Championship I found out their were other "National Championships."  I had no idea and of course bragged about it and the well imformed soccer dads let me know kindly that we can;t claim to be the true #1 team.  Its all good   Our Semi final game was 8-0 against that PAC Rim team I think.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 18, 2020)

The story was the top clubs wanted a bigger focus on premier and less focus on rec-bronze.  

many clubs do both leagues.  CalNorth for rec-silver.  NorCal for the top teams.

I have heard of a few teams in the middle signing up for both.  (top team at a mid level club)


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Apr 19, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I think many of those quakes girls will go to Mustang...maybe?


Assuming Deza is still coaching locally next season, I'd be surprised if there was any mass exodus from his teams - especially the '04 team. My perception is that the primary reason girls play for Quakes is Deza.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 19, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Assuming Deza is still coaching locally next season, I'd be surprised if there was any mass exodus from his teams - especially the '04 team. My perception is that the primary reason girls play for Quakes is Deza.


Well, according to all the sage advice here, all those players need to follow Coach Deza wherever he ends up.  Let us know what happens.  A lot of those 04 are going to UCLA too and we all know it was because of the coach that made them ready in 8th grade. Let;s see if this philosophy holds true with that Quakes team.


----------



## MacDre (Apr 19, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Assuming Deza is still coaching locally next season, I'd be surprised if there was any mass exodus from his teams - especially the '04 team. My perception is that the primary reason girls play for Quakes is Deza.


All of my interactions with Deza have been great.  I am always surprised when I hear how may people dislike the guy.  And you’re right, my kid would’ve been playing forDeza and not the Quakes or any other team.

I think his style of play is perfect for my kid.  Up until recently before my kid hit her growth spurt, I thought she was gonna be short like her mom and I liked the fact that he placed his petite daughter on Cal’s squad.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 19, 2020)

I would assume at least 04 Quakes stay together regardless. Many committed and in national camps so no reason to leave. Worst case they could play that GAL? or I guess oldest age of NPL in Nor Cal? Some younger ages could be more of a question if they aren't in a solid league platform. Like you mentioned many parents go there because of Deza and his connections. For once, him and Baicher are sweating what league their club can get into. Interesting situations indeed.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Apr 19, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I think his style of play is perfect for my kid.  Up until recently before my kid hit her growth spurt, I thought she was gonna be short like her mom and I liked the fact that he placed his petite daughter on Cal’s squad.


I've heard this often for small players and do not disagree. However, emphasizing first touch, training to play in tight spaces and generally learning to be comfortable with the ball at your feet is perfect for any kid learning soccer. My daughter was/is bigger and faster than average, but we felt it was important that her training primarily emphasizes these skills.


----------



## Cibo (Apr 19, 2020)

That 04 Quakes team is special and I've seen them and MVLA's 04's a handful of times. I think MVLA has a better all around team. They may not be better individually but as a team, I think they are better. ECNL competition on the girls side has been better than the DA so the Quakes girls have not been playing the best competition since joining the DA.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 19, 2020)

Cibo said:


> That 04 Quakes team is special and I've seen them and MVLA's 04's a handful of times. I think MVLA has a better all around team. They may not be better individually but as a team, I think they are better. ECNL competition on the girls side has been better than the DA so the Quakes girls have not been playing the best competition since joining the DA.


My dd old coach and Deza go way back.  When these their two teams played each other it was big time.  Outside of politics, this Deza coach had his team playing real possession soccer.  When Surf and Force ((earthqaukes)) played in 2017 and 2018, it was by far the best two teams I saw at one given time.  Plus, we passed from the back and played two touch and pass & go all game.  We won of course and that also makes me proud papa. My dd played 100% her best ball too against the Force or Quakes.  MLVA equally as impressive but we only saw them once and we had two of our studs out sick and all those excuses...lol.  I will say the three tied best 04 teams were Force, Surf and MLVA.  This next season should be fun.  Lets get Deza a place to coach so all those top players can play with us.


----------



## dean (Apr 19, 2020)

That 04 Quakes team has been solid for years. Hope they stay together. Quakes was just beginning to flesh out some of its younger girls teams, as well, before the GDA collapse. The 07 group, in particular, was attracting a lot of top talent in the area. I was looking forward to seeing those girls play.


----------



## MacDre (Apr 19, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> My dd old coach and Deza go way back.  When these their two teams played each other it was big time.  Outside of politics, this Deza coach had his team playing real possession soccer.  When Surf and Force ((earthqaukes)) played in 2017 and 2018, it was by far the best two teams I saw at one given time.  Plus, we passed from the back and played two touch and pass & go all game.  We won of course and that also makes me proud papa. My dd played 100% her best ball too against the Force or Quakes.  MLVA equally as impressive but we only saw them once and we had two of our studs out sick and all those excuses...lol.  I will say the three tied best 04 teams were Force, Surf and MLVA.  This next season should be fun.  Lets get Deza a place to coach so all those top players can play with us.


A few years back I heard a rumor that Deza was seeking a job as a GNT coach...does anyone know if there is any truth to that rumor?


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 19, 2020)

MacDre said:


> A few years back I heard a rumor that Deza was seeking a job as a GNT coach...does anyone know if there is any truth to that rumor?


I think we as parents have put some really good coaches in impossible situations.  Let the good coaches coach.  We throw so much at these coaches. Admin, sales quotas, fundraising, recruiting and so much more that their not coaching.  They have to separate parents from fighting and yelling at the refs plus they have to deal with "how come my Sally didn;t play much today" BS.  On top of that, "Gun Guy" is scaring the sh*t out of all of us.  Where going to lose good coaches too because of all this.  Based on all this sh*t from USSF and GDA, I feel way more compassion towards the coaches who were forced to develop "so, so" players into world class players.  That's impossible just so know.  It can;t and won;t happen


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 19, 2020)

MacDre said:


> A few years back I heard a rumor that Deza was seeking a job as a GNT coach...does anyone know if there is any truth to that rumor?


Probably other way around. I'm sure he makes much more as a club coach running a club than a u14 YNT coach for example. Plus, his style of play you need to work with kids daily to really comprehend and execute. Wouldn't work as well with a national team who meets handful of times a year and majority probably play a different style with club. I believe Montoya(MVLA who is top level as well) had some struggles when he coached U17 national team in World Cup largely because of style of play clashes.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 19, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I think we as parents have put some really good coaches in impossible situations.  Let the good coaches coach.  We throw so much at these coaches. Admin, sales quotas, fundraising, recruiting and so much more that their not coaching.  They have to separate parents from fighting and yelling at the refs plus they have to deal with "how come my Sally didn;t play much today" BS.  On top of that, "Gun Guy" is scaring the sh*t out of all of us.  Where going to lose good coaches too because of all this.  Based on all this sh*t from USSF and GDA, I feel way more compassion towards the coaches who were forced to develop "so, so" players into world class players.  That's impossible just so know.  It can;t and won;t happen


Agree and disagree. Agree, parents can make a coaches job harder in many ways. One will argue though some of what you mention, is how coaching is these days in the profession. It's not simply only running a practice or coaching a game. Coaches need to adjust to what todays coaching is vs maybe 30 years ago. In college, all those things you state is 100 percent part of the job. In club, some of those you have others in charge off on the board level probably.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 19, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> Agree and disagree. Agree, parents can make a coaches job harder in many ways. One will argue though some of what you mention, is how coaching is these days in the profession. It's not simply only running a practice or coaching a game. Coaches need to adjust to what todays coaching is vs maybe 30 years ago. In college, all those things you state is 100 percent part of the job. In club, some of those you have others in charge off on the board level probably.


It's a catch 22?  Again, if the best coaches just coach, then you get the best of the coach.  I own a business with two other partners.  I stay in my lane and my CFO stays in his lane.  I always want to go and grow and spend money but "Swifty" always ask me why and then I have to give this guy a reason why i want to spend $5k a month on google or FB ot whatever advertising I think is best.  I have to give a good reeason to spend and not waste money.  ROI is key with my budget. I don;t see this kind of checks and balances in club ((not all)).  I see Doc ((who is coach too) doing all the checks and the balancing.  A healthy company has separation of duties, so the guy writing the checks is not the same guy collecting the checks.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 19, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> It's a catch 22?  Again, if the best coaches just coach, then you get the best of the coach.  I own a business with two other partners.  I stay in my lane and my CFO stays in his lane.  I always want to go and grow and spend money but "Swifty" always ask me why and then I have to give this guy a reason why i want to spend $5k a month on google or FB ot whatever advertising I think is best.  I have to give a good reeason to spend and not waste money.  ROI is key with my budget. I don;t see this kind of checks and balances in club ((not all)).  I see Doc ((who is coach too) doing all the checks and the balancing.  A healthy company has separation of duties, so the guy writing the checks is not the same guy collecting the checks.


Agree with that. The main differnce, is maybe 10 percent of clubs have the budget like your company I assume to split up jobs. If a DOC really does his/her job right, they don't coach at all. Maybe 1 team at most. Of course, that means you're paying a DOC 6 figures to do that which most club can't afford. I don't disagree with you but I think it's unrealistic to split up all jobs unfortunately. It would be nice though!


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 19, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> Agree with that. The main differnce, is maybe 10 percent of clubs have the budget like your company I assume to split up jobs. If a DOC really does his/her job right, they don't coach at all. Maybe 1 team at most. Of course, that means you're paying a DOC 6 figures to do that which most club can't afford. I don't disagree with you but I think it's unrealistic to split up all jobs unfortunately. It would be nice though!


I saw one Doc who was Doc and coach of two teams.  I saw him on the phone all the time during the games.  I think he was taking orders from someone who should play, start, come out, positions and get called up or not.  This guy was so stretched that his pants ripped all the time and his ass was showing.  He didn't know it, but I sure did.


----------



## Cibo (Apr 19, 2020)

dean said:


> That 04 Quakes team has been solid for years. Hope they stay together. Quakes was just beginning to flesh out some of its younger girls teams, as well, before the GDA collapse. The 07 group, in particular, was attracting a lot of top talent in the area. I was looking forward to seeing those girls play.


I know there is issues with bringing a Deza run club into the ECNL, but if there is a way to mend fences, ECNL would be wise to bring the Earthquakes in. His move from Force to the Quakes and the impact of player movement was mostly between Deza and Force so ECNL shouldn't have as much of an issue bringing in the Earthquakes as they would with Force/Thorns. Force tried to pull a fast one on ECNL by creating the "California Thorns" so they could field both DA and ECNL when ECNL prohibited it for most clubs that didn't fit the criteria they put in place.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 19, 2020)

Cibo said:


> I know there is issues with bringing a Deza run club into the ECNL, but if there is a way to mend fences, ECNL would be wise to bring the Earthquakes in. His move from Force to the Quakes and the impact of player movement was mostly between Deza and Force so ECNL shouldn't have as much of an issue bringing in the Earthquakes as they would with Force/Thorns. Force tried to pull a fast one on ECNL by creating the "California Thorns" so they could field both DA and ECNL when ECNL prohibited it for most clubs that didn't fit the criteria they put in place.


I've been calling for Mulligans for everyone.  I need one sometimes.  We need to do it for the girls   Most older teams like Quakes would like to stick together. I say, "yes" for Quakes.  Those are the best players in the country.


----------



## Cibo (Apr 19, 2020)

I do wonder if the MLS clubs like the Earthquakes will drop their girls programs and move their money and resources 100% to the Boys side. Let's face it, MLS clubs are for-profit. The homegrown system is starting to generate that income. If they do drop the girls, I'm sure there are plenty of clubs that would love to bring them in.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 19, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I've been calling for Mulligans for everyone.  I need one sometimes.  We need to do it for the girls   Most older teams like Quakes would like to stick together. I say, "yes" for Quakes.  Those are the best players in the country.


To be fair, Deza has had many mulligans haha. Ruined another club on the peninsula to basically take everyone to Force. Like I said, brilliant cosch but has made many enemies along the way. 
I also think being part of a MLS club right now makes it tougher to get into ecnl. Wouldn’t shock me if thorns had a better chance to get in. I say no way mvla allows Quakes too!


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 19, 2020)

Cibo said:


> I do wonder if the MLS clubs like the Earthquakes will drop their girls programs and move their money and resources 100% to the Boys side. Let's face it, MLS clubs are for-profit. The homegrown system is starting to generate that income. If they do drop the girls, I'm sure there are plenty of clubs that would love to bring them in.


Clubs would bring him in(if don’t mind causing havoc and breaking up a good feel togetherness)but he wants ECNL status I’m sure so not many options unfortunately. Quakes was perfect fit since there was no girls club before hand really.


----------



## Cibo (Apr 19, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> To be fair, Deza has had many mulligans haha. Ruined another club on the peninsula to basically take everyone to Force. Like I said, brilliant cosch but has made many enemies along the way.
> I also think being part of a MLS club right now makes it tougher to get into ecnl. Wouldn’t shock me if thorns had a better chance to get in. I say no way mvla allows Quakes too!


I think it's the opposite, MVLA won't let Thorns in and even if MVLA didn't have a say, ECNL won't forget what Force did. MVLA does have a link to the Earthquakes as well with Joe Cannon as color commentator during the radio broadcasts and former player who also happens to be MVLA's Executive Director.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 19, 2020)

Cibo said:


> I think it's the opposite, MVLA won't let Thorns in and even if MVLA didn't have a say, ECNL won't forget what Force did. MVLA does have a link to the Earthquakes as well with Joe Cannon as color commentator during the radio broadcasts and former player who also happens to be MVLA's Executive Director.


I say this from good knowledge on this one since I have a friend on one of those boards, Quakes/Deza way more of a threat to MVLA than Thorns. Not saying Thorns isn't good, but Deza/Quakes have potential to be Elite. Thorns will be just very good club at best. 

I agree I don't see Thorns getting in because of the Force situation you mentioned.


----------



## davin (Apr 19, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> DeAnza/Baicher/Deza chose wrong and placed their entire bet on the wrong horse when this GDA/ECNL thing went down a few years ago. They way they went about it wasn’t very graceful, to put it mildly, and left  a bad taste in the mouths of the local clubs and ECNL. It will be interesting if either of them will be allowed back in, and I’m sure they will have to mend a lot of fences to have that opportunity again.


There are also a few families that burned bridges chasing the new shiny toy for their dd’s. I’m wondering how many of those will try to move their dd’s back to ECNL teams if their current clubs aren’t welcomed back.


----------



## Soccer4evr (Apr 19, 2020)

Cibo said:


> I do wonder if the MLS clubs like the Earthquakes will drop their girls programs and move their money and resources 100% to the Boys side. Let's face it, MLS clubs are for-profit. The homegrown system is starting to generate that income. If they do drop the girls, I'm sure there are plenty of clubs that would love to bring them in.


This issue is being discussed right now. With the loss of revenue for SJQuakes the girls side may go unfunded, thus no Andres, no Quakes.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 19, 2020)

davin said:


> There are also a few families that burned bridges chasing the new shiny toy for their dd’s. I’m wondering how many of those will try to move their dd’s back to ECNL teams if their current clubs aren’t welcomed back.


I went for the shinny Mercedes too and it was free.  Did the Quake goats get anything free at the Quakes?  I would go in a heart beat  with that coach and the Earthquakes, easy choice to choose.  The parents weren;t the only ones chasing either I see now.  Look at all the clubs that went "all in" GDA and now they have to beg on their knees and kiss the ring.  This is movie stuff guys.  Were all actors with false and true stories.


----------



## cn881 (Apr 19, 2020)

Seattle Sounders owner Adrian Hanauer recently expressed the Sounders' losses in the "tens of millions of dollars" even if the league resumes playing later this season.

I think it is safe to assume Earthquakes are in a similar situation and will need to find ways to cut expenses.  I have no first-hand knowledge, but I believe it is likely the Girls program is likely among the EQ programs/initiatives currently being scrutinized. 









						Virus could cost MLS billions - Sounders owner
					

Sounders owner Adrian Hanauer says MLS teams' financial losses will be "astronomical" due to the leaguewide shutdown because of COVID-19.




					www.espn.com


----------



## MacDre (Apr 19, 2020)

I 


Cibo said:


> I think it's the opposite, MVLA won't let Thorns in and even if MVLA didn't have a say, ECNL won't forget what Force did. MVLA does have a link to the Earthquakes as well with Joe Cannon as color commentator during the radio broadcasts and former player who also happens to be MVLA's Executive Director.


I think John Doyle at Mustang also has strong ties to the Earthquakes.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 19, 2020)

cn881 said:


> Seattle Sounders owner Adrian Hanauer recently expressed the Sounders' losses in the "tens of millions of dollars" even if the league resumes playing later this season.
> 
> I think it is safe to assume Earthquakes are in a similar situation and will need to find ways to cut expenses.  I have no first-hand knowledge, but I believe it is likely the Girls program is likely among the EQ programs/initiatives currently being scrutinized.
> 
> ...


Millions I understand but no way billion....yet. At least in CA, I'd be surprised if pro sports have crowds in the fall. I'm not convinced youth soccer will happen in the fall even. The money aspect lost in youth sports will be a scary number especially showcase events. I read something San Diego lost about 60 million on lost revenue with no DA Showcase this summer.

I agree. I don't see a way how Quakes help fund the girls side especially if most of the MLS season is cancelled.


----------



## EOTL (Apr 19, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> To be fair, Deza has had many mulligans haha. Ruined another club on the peninsula to basically take everyone to Force. Like I said, brilliant cosch but has made many enemies along the way.
> I also think being part of a MLS club right now makes it tougher to get into ecnl. Wouldn’t shock me if thorns had a better chance to get in. I say no way mvla allows Quakes too!


If a club can’t keep its coaches or players, it has only itself to blame.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> If a club can’t keep its coaches or players, it has only itself to blame.


Not true at all dude.  What club are you at?  That must be somewhere outside of socal.  So Blues is at fault for allowing my goat out of the pin?  You speak double and that makes you one big liar bro.  You can;t have it both ways.


----------



## MacDre (Apr 19, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> Millions I understand but no way billion....yet. At least in CA, I'd be surprised if pro sports have crowds in the fall. I'm not convinced youth soccer will happen in the fall even. The money aspect lost in youth sports will be a scary number especially showcase events. I read something San Diego lost about 60 million on lost revenue with no DA Showcase this summer.
> 
> I agree. I don't see a way how Quakes help fund the girls side especially if most of the MLS season is cancelled.


I don’t think teams make much money by filling the stands.  The money comes from TV. Teams will start playing soon without fans and mitigate much of their losses.


----------



## wc_baller (Apr 19, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> Millions I understand but no way billion....yet. At least in CA, I'd be surprised if pro sports have crowds in the fall. I'm not convinced youth soccer will happen in the fall even. The money aspect lost in youth sports will be a scary number especially showcase events. I read something San Diego lost about 60 million on lost revenue with no DA Showcase this summer.
> 
> I agree. I don't see a way how Quakes help fund the girls side especially if most of the MLS season is cancelled.


I heard that Quakes GDA club fees were a lot more expensive than the club fees for the local ECNL club, and that the travel costs were also a lot more. Someone did mention that the Quakes waive club fees for the u18/19 players in their final year with the club. Doesn’t sound like they are really investing much if only the one team has their team fees funded, but they charge high fees for their other teams.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 19, 2020)

Everyone is going to be in some economic pain over the next several months.  Clubs, coaches, and families.

Keeping all this travel really makes no sense.   Someone has to pay for all those plane tickets and hotels, but fewer families will be able to.

You can’t just raise fees on the bronze/silver teams.  Those families are pinched, too.  Raise prices during a recession, and you will lose kids to AYSO and other clubs.

Hope the clubs can stop squabbling and work together on this.   Not enough money to go around if you give it all to the airlines.


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 19, 2020)

Quakes and Thorns could play in the NPL up an age group like the top ECNL teams do then see about getting in some tournaments like Silverlakes and Surf, Vegas, AZ somewhat like PSV does now as well.  I like how the NPL does the Champions league, 1 and 2 and then there is movement up and down from year to year and qualifying games in the summers. My daughter wants to play at the top level, but also enjoys playing with her current team and coach which would take preference over switching clubs to play at a higher level


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 19, 2020)

My daughter has never played in ECNL or for a club that had ECNL, what are the qualifications for clubs to be in ECNL?


----------



## Free Kick (Apr 19, 2020)

I haven't heard about this being incorporated into the NorCal scene but wanted to add this bit of new information to this thread - A new Girls Academy League within the DPL umbrella.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 19, 2020)

Free Kick said:


> I haven't heard about this being incorporated into the NorCal scene but wanted to add this bit of new information to this thread - A new Girls Academy League within the DPL umbrella.


GAL leader?  

Imagine they/you will ask those Nor Cal DA clubs soon. Not sure they would get enough Clubs regionally though but it's possible. If there was no COVID and flying was easy, they would make it work. All you need is 4 clubs like DA


----------



## dad4 (Apr 19, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> My daughter has never played in ECNL or for a club that had ECNL, what are the qualifications for clubs to be in ECNL?


I think it is a vote of the existing clubs.

That makes it political.  If your club is close to an ECNL club, they can block you.  

(The ECNL club doesn't want to compete for top players, so they use their vote to restrict competition.)


----------



## dean (Apr 19, 2020)

Maybe GAL works in SoCal, but in NoCal, ECNL is much more appealing. So many quality ECNL teams nearby within driving distance. Who wants to travel to Utah, SoCal, Portland, WA, etc. to play ex-GDA teams. We only had 4 GDA clubs up here and Placer was trying to get out. Makes no sense.

NPL could provide strong competition (playing a year up if needed). Better than traveling this coming year to play in GAL.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 19, 2020)

ECNL NW includes teams all the way out to Colorado and Seattle.  Not much better than GAL.

Best thing would be to accept all four GDA teams into ECNL and make Norcal it's own conference.  That way none of us have to fly.


----------



## dddad (Apr 19, 2020)

10 is an even number and one of the DA four might not make Champions League level NPL at its own age bracket.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 19, 2020)

dad4 said:


> ECNL NW includes teams all the way out to Colorado and Seattle.  Not much better than GAL.
> 
> Best thing would be to accept all four GDA teams into ECNL and make Norcal it's own conference.  That way none of us have to fly.


I say everyone stay local and no parents at the games this fall.  Live stream these games.  High school soccer for winter (this will be super fun) with CIF and State Championships sponsored by Ford.  Instead of showcases ((not saying never, just for now)), have two league games for the SW ECN(R)L in Vegas sometime before Easter.  Have a National Playoff for all the teams that want to show their stuff.  Top producers on the fiield get lockes for 2021-2022 ECNL's Premier League.  Some requirements like over 500 record and a very good reason why you should be a wild card. In fact, the top teams can sit out a weekend.  Maybe have a local qualifier to make wild card for National Playoffs.  We have Oceanside, Great Park, Stub Hub and Silver Lakes and even Cal State Fullerton.  We are all set to kick ass.  The mecca of soccer.  Not just socal, nocal too.  To all of Nocal friends, you guys have a toughness we don't have and it's called cold and wet weather conditions.  You guys are tough and your dds always play tough.  So much respect from south oc.  I hate the 49ers, Warriors, Giants, A's, Cal and Stanford.  I actually liked the Raiders when they had Marcus Allen and they were the LA Raiders.  Steelers are my #1 though and always will be


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 19, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I think it is a vote of the existing clubs.
> 
> That makes it political.  If your club is close to an ECNL club, they can block you.
> 
> (The ECNL club doesn't want to compete for top players, so they use their vote to restrict competition.)


I see your point now dad of 4.  I keep thinking "pre" GDA.  Now that ECNL is all we really have, they need to change their board rules.  Any company can change the rules anytime they want.  I'm usually siding with free business but I see that we need to "bend" the rules.  Why?  For the girls you guys. Their so sick of this and so am I.  However, she loves playing with her friends and has so much fun playing soccer.  Let's makes this fun again.  I'll try to be better and be nicer for the girls sake.


----------



## wc_baller (Apr 19, 2020)

dddad said:


> 10 is an even number and one of the DA four might not make Champions League level NPL at its own age bracket.


These clubs shouldn’t come in with the expectation to be playing in the Champions League anytime in the near future. Since none of the ex-GDA teams played in NPL recently because of GDA restrictions. That means they will have to play in a lower bracket when the new season begins, and earn their way up just like everyone else in NPL.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Apr 19, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> These clubs shouldn’t come in with the expectation to be playing in the Champions League anytime in the near future. Since none of the ex-GDA teams played in NPL recently because of GDA restrictions. That means they will have to play in a lower bracket when the new season begins, and earn their way up just like everyone else in NPL.


There are at least a handful of teams among those 4 clubs that you should want to get to play against in Champions League next year (assuming they stay in tact).
There are also some teams that would not do as well.
Some of the ECNL teams that play in NorCal Champions League would not do well against some of the DA teams in their age group.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 19, 2020)

dddad said:


> 10 is an even number and one of the DA four might not make Champions League level NPL at its own age bracket.





wc_baller said:


> These clubs shouldn’t come in with the expectation to be playing in the Champions League anytime in the near future. Since none of the ex-GDA teams played in NPL recently because of GDA restrictions. That means they will have to play in a lower bracket when the new season begins, and earn their way up just like everyone else in NPL.


Pointless retribution.  Quakes are a great club across the brackets.  If you want a season of good games, include Quakes.  

Otherwise, you're just prolonging the petty feud that DA started.


----------



## wc_baller (Apr 19, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Pointless retribution.  Quakes are a great club across the brackets.  If you want a season of good games, include Quakes.
> 
> Otherwise, you're just prolonging the petty feud that DA started.


Dude, the Champions League is run by NPL and has nothing to do with ECNL/GDA. The NPL is an entirely different organization and is agnostic to all this ECNL/GDA debate. Their rules are their rules. 
Every team playing in the NPL Champions League had to earn their way in it. The defending ECNL National Champion had to play in NPL1 for a couple of seasons in order earn they way into the Champions League. And now you're expecting the NPL to let you kid's team to bypass NPL rules and just be granted a spot in the Champions League just because they used to play in GDA? That's a slap in the face to every team in the NPL.
The sense of entitlement with you and soccerfan's expectation get special treatment, to be able jump ahead of every single team in an entirely different league that's not associated with ECNL, and expecting the league to bend their rules for your kids' team, just because your league disbanded is mind-boggling.


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 19, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> These clubs shouldn’t come in with the expectation to be playing in the Champions League anytime in the near future. Since none of the ex-GDA teams played in NPL recently because of GDA restrictions. That means they will have to play in a lower bracket when the new season begins, and earn their way up just like everyone else in NPL.


Quakes had a couple of teams in the 03-05 ages and Thorns had teams in all 3 03-05 ages as far as NPL goes. The 05 Thorns could definitely hold there own in the champions league, the 04 group would probably be at top of NPL1 and top 5 of champions. 03 would definitely hold own in NPL1, probably top 5 of champions. Quakes have depth and numbers to be quality at all age groups in the champions league. Maybe less so in the 03, but still quality.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Apr 19, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> Dude, the Champions League is run by NPL and has nothing to do with ECNL/GDA. The NPL is an entirely different organization and is agnostic to all this ECNL/GDA debate. Their rules are their rules.
> Every team playing in the NPL Champions League had to earn their way in it. The defending ECNL National Champion had to play in NPL1 for a couple of seasons in order earn they way into the Champions League. And now you're expecting the NPL to let you kid's team to bypass NPL rules and just be granted a spot in the Champions League just because they used to play in GDA? That's a slap in the face to every team in the NPL.
> The sense of entitlement with you and soccerfan's expectation get special treatment, to be able jump ahead of every single team in an entirely different league that's not associated with ECNL, and expecting the league to bend their rules for your kids' team, just because your league disbanded is mind-boggling.


That is a weird perspective to me, but ok. My DD’s don’t like missing out on playing other good teams. If another team is going to give them a good challenge get the two teams together. That was the worst part about having both DA and ECNL. Doesn’t it drive everyone nuts knowing there’s another great team to play in the area but you can’t match up with them?


----------



## wc_baller (Apr 19, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> Quakes had a couple of teams in the 03-05 ages and Thorns had teams in all 3 03-05 ages as far as NPL goes. The 05 Thorns could definitely hold there own in the champions league, the 04 group would probably be at top of NPL1 and top 5 of champions. 03 would definitely hold own in NPL1, probably top 5 of champions. Quakes have depth and numbers to be quality at all age groups in the champions league. Maybe less so in the 03, but still quality.


I'm sure they do. My only point was that the teams who didn't play in the NPL previously(the GDA teams from their clubs) shouldn't expect special treatment.


----------



## wc_baller (Apr 19, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> That is a weird perspective to me, but ok. My DD’s don’t like missing out on playing other good teams. If another team is going to give them a good challenge get the two teams together. That was the worst part about having both DA and ECNL. Doesn’t it drive everyone nuts knowing there’s another great team to play in the area but you can’t match up with them?


It's only weird to you because you feel entitled. Like I said, the defending ECNL Champion who had been one of the best teams in the entire country for multiple years had to earn their way in. What makes your kid's team so special that they don't have to do the same?


----------



## dad4 (Apr 19, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> Dude, the Champions League is run by NPL and has nothing to do with ECNL/GDA. The NPL is an entirely different organization and is agnostic to all this ECNL/GDA debate. Their rules are their rules.
> Every team playing in the NPL Champions League had to earn their way in it. The defending ECNL National Champion had to play in NPL1 for a couple of seasons in order earn they way into the Champions League. And now you're expecting the NPL to let you kid's team to bypass NPL rules and just be granted a spot in the Champions League just because they used to play in GDA? That's a slap in the face to every team in the NPL.
> The sense of entitlement with you and soccerfan's expectation get special treatment, to be able jump ahead of every single team in an entirely different league that's not associated with ECNL, and expecting the league to bend their rules for your kids' team, just because your league disbanded is mind-boggling.


Not my kid.  She isn't on Quakes, or any other GDA team.

But I am sick of the divisions.  Bring them all in, try your best to put the top teams together, and play ball.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Apr 19, 2020)

You’d like the Quakes 04 team to stomp every NPL team 15-0 for a season first and the other 04 NPL champions league teams miss out on playing them?
That is not my kid’s team btw, just an example.


----------



## Free Kick (Apr 19, 2020)

EQ already has NPL Champion's League teams in the 06 and 05 age groups.  This is their second team for those age brackets.  So their top team for those age brackets would have to play in a league below their second team?   That seems counter intuitive.  Also, since they already have teams in the top division, I wonder if higher preforming teams within the same age group could be grandfathered in.  I'm not an EQ parent but I know many of them.  Great people.  They are in a tough spot and what's best for the athletes should remain at the forefront.


----------



## wc_baller (Apr 19, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> You’d like the Quakes 04 team to stomp every NPL team 15-0 for a season first and the other 04 NPL champions league teams miss out on playing them?
> That is not my kid’s team btw, just an example.


MVLA 04's had to do the same. What makes the Quakes 04 team more special than MVLA 04's?


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 19, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> I'm sure they do. My only point was that the teams who didn't play in the NPL previously(the GDA teams from their clubs) shouldn't expect special treatment.


I don't think they should either, they could try to play their way in which I think NPL has something like that for the 1 and 2 levels.  Getting the best games for all involved would be the way things should shake out.  I don't know if there are out of control scores in any of the levels that would be mitigated by dropping a team from Champions to 1 or 1 to 2 if the DA teams could come in and provide the competition necessary.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 19, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> Dude, the Champions League is run by NPL and has nothing to do with ECNL/GDA. The NPL is an entirely different organization and is agnostic to all this ECNL/GDA debate. Their rules are their rules.
> Every team playing in the NPL Champions League had to earn their way in it. The defending ECNL National Champion had to play in NPL1 for a couple of seasons in order earn they way into the Champions League. And now you're expecting the NPL to let you kid's team to bypass NPL rules and just be granted a spot in the Champions League just because they used to play in GDA? That's a slap in the face to every team in the NPL.
> The sense of entitlement with you and soccerfan's expectation get special treatment, to be able jump ahead of every single team in an entirely different league that's not associated with ECNL, and expecting the league to bend their rules for your kids' team, just because your league disbanded is mind-boggling.


Baller, I understand Nocal better.  Wow, I like that system.  Sorry Quakes, go to NPL and play your way in.  Can we make one exception for that 04' team to be granted a one time waiver?  I 100% understand rules and if you want a good company, follow the rules from the top down.  Tough call but....


----------



## dddad (Apr 19, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> You’d like the Quakes 04 team to stomp every NPL team 15-0 for a season first and the other 04 NPL champions league teams miss out on playing them?
> That is not my kid’s team btw, just an example.


The Quakes 04 team might even do that to most of the 03 Champions League teams, too.  It is tough being so good!  
What would be the best course for them?  Friendlies against the best NorCal teams of all ages, some trips to play other teams approaching their level, and ECNL in 21-22?


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Apr 19, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> MVLA 04's had to do the same. What makes the Quakes 04 team more special than MVLA 04's?


I think MVLA kids would want to play Quakes kids ASAP. This year is a little unique with the landscape changing so much. Have a solution to sort out who belongs. Qualification event works. Heck the bottom 3 teams in the 05 NPL champions league are Cougars (did they even play? No goals scored) and Placer and Quakes second teams.
My DD’s DA team played 4 of the 7 ECNL teams in the Bay Area conference in the past year and beat them all. Against one club we played all the teams a year older to even things out a bit.
I’m not entitled. Earning it is ok. It would just seem an awful waste for a lot of players (not just the ones on DA teams) to spend a whole season doing that.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 19, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> MVLA 04's had to do the same. What makes the Quakes 04 team more special than MVLA 04's?


When MVLA04 was brought in as 2nd tier, were those games good games?

My bet it they were blowouts and a waste of time for all involved.  Let's not repeat that mistake.


----------



## wc_baller (Apr 19, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> I think MVLA kids would want to play Quakes kids ASAP. This year is a little unique with the landscape changing so much. Have a solution to sort out who belongs. Qualification event works. Heck the bottom 3 teams in the 05 NPL champions league are Cougars (did they even play? No goals scored) and Placer and Quakes second teams.
> My DD’s DA team played 4 of the 7 ECNL teams in the Bay Area conference in the past year and beat them all. Against one club we played all the teams a year older to even things out a bit.
> I’m not entitled. Earning it is ok. It would just seem an awful waste for a lot of players (not just the ones on DA teams) to spend a whole season doing that.


You just don't get it. Every other team had to qualify under the current rules. There are teams in the champions league that have already in your word "waste" a season qualifying. They didn't whine, cry and ask for special treatment because they played in another League and had success. They didn't ask for special treatment. They just did it. Petition to NPL if you want the rules changed. That will piss off every single club in NorCal.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 19, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> MVLA 04's had to do the same. What makes the Quakes 04 team more special than MVLA 04's?


Nothing special.  It's Corona and it;s time to do a reboot on everything.  Mulligan time.  Forgiveness is another word comes to mine.  You can do it baller.....


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Apr 19, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> You just don't get it. Every other team had to qualify under the current rules. There are teams in the champions league that have already in your word "waste" a season qualifying. They didn't whine, cry and ask for special treatment because they played in another League and had success. They didn't ask for special treatment. They just did it. Petition to NPL if you want the rules changed. That will piss off every single club in NorCal.


LOL ok. Pretty sure I haven't asked for anything or done any whining. Nor am I worried about NorCal sorting this out properly if the DA clubs do end up playing NPL. We can agree to disagree. I know my own kids will just be grateful for the opportunity to play soccer again this season if health guidelines allow.


----------



## wc_baller (Apr 19, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Nothing special.  It's Corona and it;s time to do a reboot on everything.  Mulligan time.  Forgiveness is another word comes to mine.  You can do it baller.....


LOL. Not sure what I'm expected to forgive. I have nothing against any club or team. My pet peeve is the sense of entitlement. All the teams in the league abided by the rules and didn't any special treatment. Irritating that folks want their kids team to get treated differently because they think they're special.


----------



## wc_baller (Apr 19, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> LOL ok. Pretty sure I haven't asked for anything or done any whining. Nor am I worried about NorCal sorting this out properly if the DA clubs do end up playing NPL. We can agree to disagree. I know my own kids will just be grateful for the opportunity to play soccer again this season if health guidelines allow.


Your last few posts have been whining about NPL's rules that have been around for years and wanting your kid's team to bypass the rules and skip steps that the other teams had to take. You crack me up, man.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Apr 19, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> Your last few posts have been whining about NPL's rules that have been around for years and wanting your kid's team to bypass the rules and skip steps that the other teams had to take. You crack me up, man.


Don't be afraid...I'm sure your kid's spot and team will be ok.


----------



## wc_baller (Apr 19, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Don't be afraid...I'm sure your kid's spot and team will be ok.


No reason for me to be afraid. My kid is in a good spot, and I'll leave it at that.
And I'll tell you this, and one time only. I'm here to talk about soccer, and not my kid.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 19, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> LOL. Not sure what I'm expected to forgive. I have nothing against any club or team. My pet peeve is the sense of entitlement. All the teams in the league abided by the rules and didn't any special treatment. Irritating that folks want their kids team to get treated differently because they think they're special.


I hear you but when Earthquakes, Legends, The Top Hat, Solar, Dallas, Beach, Carlsbad ((Their damm good too)) beat teams 21-0, the girls who lost will quit soccer.  How about some kind of ECNL Independent League?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Apr 19, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Not my kid.  She isn't on Quakes, or any other GDA team.
> 
> But I am sick of the divisions.  Bring them all in, try your best to put the top teams together, and play ball.


All I know is that playing in the top group of NPL, a year up, and winning 2 of the 8 games this season by scores 11-0 and 10-1, adding a few more competitive games sounds like a win. I vaguely remember a "play-in tournament" held in the summer a few years back. I am not sure if that was for the top group in NorCal or NPL. I'm thinking at that age it was NorCal. Is that something NPL does?


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Apr 19, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> All I know is that playing in the top group of NPL, a year up, and winning 2 of the 8 games this season by scores 11-0 and 10-1, adding a few more competitive games sounds like a win. I vaguely remember a "play-in tournament" held in the summer a few years back. I am not sure if that was for the top group in NorCal or NPL. I'm thinking at that age it was NorCal. Is that something NPL does?


Looks like there's a pathway available? Doesn't say Champions League though. Looks like it's for the bottom 4 places in NPL.




__





						National Premier League | News | 2020-21 NorCal NPL Format and Qualification: Updated Procedure | NorCal Premier
					






					norcalpremier.com


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 19, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Looks like there's a pathway available? Doesn't say Champions League though. Looks like it's for the bottom 4 places in NPL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's for bottom end NPL. Not champions league spots from what I know. 

Should have just stayed at force and in ECNL a few years back. No issue right now then, right?  

GDL is best for them but issue will be probably can't get enough Nor Cal teams to form a real league especially with travel being unlikely in the fall even if their is a season. If done right, GDL should be more then solid around the country. Showcases good whenever their allowed but regional league is the issue. Politics coming back to bite some of those Nor Cal coaches in the butt. I'm sure many won't feel sorry for them but only the players.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Apr 19, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> Yeah, it's for bottom end NPL. Not champions league spots from what I know.
> 
> Should have just stayed at force and in ECNL a few years back. No issue right now then, right?
> 
> GDL is best for them but issue will be probably can't get enough Nor Cal teams to form a real league especially with travel being unlikely in the fall even if their is a season. If done right, GDL should be more then solid around the country. Showcases good whenever their allowed but regional league is the issue. Politics coming back to bite some of those Nor Cal coaches in the butt. I'm sure many won't feel sorry for them but only the players.


Ahh..assumptions. Both my kids have played at the same club since they started comp soccer. They have never left a coach, a team or a club. They have never needed to, and I hope they still don't need to. 
I care about the players. The focus should be on them. The egos and politics disgust me. Let the best players play against each other.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 19, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Ahh..assumptions. Both my kids have played at the same club since they started comp soccer. They have never left a coach, a team or a club. They have never needed to, and I hope they still don't need to.
> I care about the players. The focus should be on them. The egos and politics disgust me. Let the best players play against each other.


I meant they(quakes players/Deza), not you personally. Sorry I Didn't add a few more words to make that clear 

Agreed. Politics seem to be getting worse by the year too. Scary.


----------



## dean (Apr 19, 2020)

I asked my DD and she said she'd love to play ex-GDA teams in Champions League. The competition would be great.

And she wisely pointed out that a few PSV teams joined Champions League after leaving the GDA. They didn't have to start in NPL and work their way up. Just sayin'


----------



## dad4 (Apr 19, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> Yeah, it's for bottom end NPL. Not champions league spots from what I know.
> 
> Should have just stayed at force and in ECNL a few years back. No issue right now then, right?
> 
> GDL is best for them but issue will be probably can't get enough Nor Cal teams to form a real league especially with travel being unlikely in the fall even if their is a season. If done right, GDL should be more then solid around the country. Showcases good whenever their allowed but regional league is the issue. Politics coming back to bite some of those Nor Cal coaches in the butt. I'm sure many won't feel sorry for them but only the players.


Why would I want them in GDL (GAL ?)

I want them in our leagues, so we all get better games.  

It probably depends on whether you view league access as a reward system for good behavior, or an accounting device for creating interesting games.  I pretty clearly see it purely as a way to set up good games.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 19, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Why would I want them in GDL (GAL ?)
> 
> I want them in our leagues, so we all get better games.
> 
> It probably depends on whether you view league access as a reward system for good behavior, or an accounting device for creating interesting games.  I pretty clearly see it purely as a way to set up good games.


I'm sure for league play that makes sense but I imagine ex DA teams would prefer real showcases and not just NPL ones. That's the biggest reward. Enough big clubs in GDL the get college coaches from all over coming.


----------



## wc_baller (Apr 19, 2020)

dean said:


> I asked my DD and she said she'd love to play ex-GDA teams in Champions League. The competition would be great.
> 
> And she wisely pointed out that a few PSV teams joined Champions League after leaving the GDA. They didn't have to start in NPL and work their way up. Just sayin'


Not familiar with how/when PSV teams qualified that year. Maybe they qualified via the summer qualifying event for the younger age groups or qualified for spring Champions League via their performance in the Fall, but I really don’t care.
Here’s the qualification criteria for 2020-2021: https://docs.google.com/document/u/0/d/1DascKA6kPKz1Zn7FSj0HDmQe9PEsSHIVgFSwO8rt4r0/mobilebasic
Hope it helps.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 19, 2020)

ok, what is GDL?  all I can find is Club Deportivo Guadalajara, and that doesn‘t seem right.  Do you mean GDA, GAL, or some third thing I don’t know about?


soccer4us said:


> I'm sure for league play that makes sense but I imagine ex DA teams would prefer real showcases and not just NPL ones. That's the biggest reward. Enough big clubs in GDL the get college coaches from all over coming.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 19, 2020)

dad4 said:


> ok, what is GDL?  all I can find is Club Deportivo Guadalajara, and that doesn‘t seem right.  Do you mean GDA, GAL, or some third thing I don’t know about?


Too many acronyms to remember, sorry. 

GAL I meant as part of the DPL which more info should be coming soon. 





__





						The DPL | #NothingGiven #EverythingEarned
					






					www.dpleague.org


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 20, 2020)

@wc_baller Hey bro, I know I go round and round with my thoughts and ideas.  I wasn;t saying you need to forgive, I was only saying ECNL can forgive.  However, after more rumor and fact checking last night, I actually agree with you now.  No jumping in front of the line or taking spots from others who followed the rules.  I have to speak more today about "The List" of 2017 and how that List was used to trick dads and their "one trick ponies" to join "The GDA Traveling Circus."  I tried to be a push over and allow a "one time waiver" like they did for all the private school kids so they can have it all.  Well, that was short lived. I'm having these dreams that wake me up and it's so cool.  The best, happiest dreams ever. I tried to help and my wife said my heart was in the right place.  Game on today Baller.  Happy Monday to all the clubs up North who followed the rules and actually played by them and did not cheat like others.


----------



## MacDre (Apr 20, 2020)

Good morning and happy 420.  Since it’s 420 I got to thinking how everything in NorCal is superior to SoCal.  Seriously, who wants to live in LA, San Diego, or Long Beach? I know we are all on lockdown so it’s acceptable that y’all NorCal folks are being all nice and chummy with our lesser brethren in Socal such as @kicker, @Ellejustus, and MAP.  To the folks in Vegas and Texas...learn about it and hush up when grown folks are talking!  As soon as we are freed I demand that ALL NorCal unite and heckle those only worthy of filling our water bottles.
I dedicate this NorCal 420 anthem to all you.  Don’t give us no Bammer!


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 20, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Good morning and happy 420.  Since it’s 420 I got to thinking how everything in NorCal is superior to SoCal.  Seriously, who wants to live in LA, San Diego, or Long Beach? I know we are all on lockdown so it’s acceptable that y’all NorCal folks are being all nice and chummy with our lesser brethren in Socal such as @kicker, @Ellejustus, and MAP.  To the folks in Vegas and Texas...learn about it and hush up when grown folks are talking!  As soon as we are freed I demand that ALL NorCal unite and heckle those only worthy of filling our water bottles.
> I dedicate this NorCal 420 anthem to all you.  Don’t give us no Bammer!


One thing Gavin got right was to make sure those 420 stores were essential.  My friend just closed his restaurant for good because he was not essential.  That sucks!!! Happy 420 Nocal.  One of my best friends from HS dad left him 20 acres in the most fertile lands in Nocal.  I'm just glad I have friends in high places.......snap!!!!!!


----------



## EOTL (Apr 20, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> @wc_baller Hey bro, I know I go round and round with my thoughts and ideas.  I wasn;t saying you need to forgive, I was only saying ECNL can forgive.  However, after more rumor and fact checking last night, I actually agree with you now.  No jumping in front of the line or taking spots from others who followed the rules.  I have to speak more today about "The List" of 2017 and how that List was used to trick dads and their "one trick ponies" to join "The GDA Traveling Circus."  I tried to be a push over and allow a "one time waiver" like they did for all the private school kids so they can have it all.  Well, that was short lived. I'm having these dreams that wake me up and it's so cool.  The best, happiest dreams ever. I tried to help and my wife said my heart was in the right place.  Game on today Baller.  Happy Monday to all the clubs up North who followed the rules and actually played by them and did not cheat like others.


Hey buddy, don’t feel so bad about being repeatedly duped by the youth soccer establishment. You are fortunate soccer is only a child’s game to be played for fun. It’s not like you put so much time and effort into, and had so many unreasonable expectations about, something important. Because if you had, you probably would have inadvertently positioned your kid to feel like a failure in life by the time she was 15 for failing to meet daddy’s expectations. That would really suck.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 20, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Hey buddy, don’t feel so bad about being repeatedly duped by the youth soccer establishment. You are fortunate soccer is only a child’s game to be played for fun. It’s not like you put so much time and effort into, and had so many unreasonable expectations about, something important. Because if you had, you probably would have inadvertently positioned your kid to feel like a failure in life by the time she was 15 for failing to meet daddy’s expectations. That would really suck.


OK Coach.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Apr 20, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> Not familiar with how/when PSV teams qualified that year. Maybe they qualified via the summer qualifying event for the younger age groups or qualified for spring Champions League via their performance in the Fall, but I really don’t care.
> Here’s the qualification criteria for 2020-2021: https://docs.google.com/document/u/0/d/1DascKA6kPKz1Zn7FSj0HDmQe9PEsSHIVgFSwO8rt4r0/mobilebasic
> Hope it helps.


Thanks for the document. Obviously, NPL would need to have make an exception and open up qualifying Champions League to add teams at this point. They definitely shouldn't remove anyone that already qualified, but could expand for the coming season with a "play-in" tournament.


----------



## wc_baller (Apr 20, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> @wc_baller Hey bro, I know I go round and round with my thoughts and ideas.  I wasn;t saying you need to forgive, I was only saying ECNL can forgive.  However, after more rumor and fact checking last night, I actually agree with you now.  No jumping in front of the line or taking spots from others who followed the rules.  I have to speak more today about "The List" of 2017 and how that List was used to trick dads and their "one trick ponies" to join "The GDA Traveling Circus."  I tried to be a push over and allow a "one time waiver" like they did for all the private school kids so they can have it all.  Well, that was short lived. I'm having these dreams that wake me up and it's so cool.  The best, happiest dreams ever. I tried to help and my wife said my heart was in the right place.  Game on today Baller.  Happy Monday to all the clubs up North who followed the rules and actually played by them and did not cheat like others.


Gotcha. Happy Monday to you as well. Glad you're seeing what I see. Lost in this expectation to be granted an entry into the Champions League, is the concern about the team that did the hard work to qualify and will be pushed out by a team that wasn't even in the NPL and got the entry handed to them just because they were part of a special outside league last year. The team who finishes 2nd in NPL2 and got the last spot in the Champions League, played by the rules, earned their spot through hard work of their own. Yeah, they are probably not as talented, but they earned that spot. I'd love one of these ex-GDA dads to explain to a team full of 14 year old girls on the team who was to supposed to get the last spot, their coach and parents, why their kid's ex-GDA team deserves to be in the Champions League more than them without even playing in the league.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 20, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> Gotcha. Happy Monday to you as well. Glad you're seeing what I see. Lost in this expectation to be granted an entry into the Champions League, is the concern about the team that did the hard work to qualify and will be pushed out by a team that wasn't even in the NPL and got the entry handed to them just because they were part of a special outside league last year. The team who finishes 2nd in NPL2 and got the last spot in the Champions League, played by the rules, earned their spot through hard work of their own. Yeah, they are probably not as talented, but they earned that spot. I'd love one of these ex-GDA dads to explain to a team full of 14 year old girls on the team who was to supposed to get the last spot, their coach and parents, why their kid's ex-GDA team deserves to be in the Champions League more than them without even playing in the league.


I agree that no one should get bumped if some kind of exception is made.  Make it larger for at least one year at any level that adds a DA team.  Play in is a good idea to get the levels right.

I suspect the 14 year old girls in the league now would be happy to play Quakes, Placer, Lamorinda, and Thorns.  Those would be fun games.  As long as no one is bumped.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 20, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I agree that no one should get bumped if some kind of exception is made.  Make it larger for at least one year at any level that adds a DA team.  Play in is a good idea to get the levels right.
> 
> I suspect the 14 year old girls in the league now would be happy to play Quakes, Placer, Lamorinda, and Thorns.  Those would be fun games.  As long as no one is bumped.


No way dude.  A lesson has to be made.  Go ahead and win 25-0.  No problem.  Have fun too scoring hat tricks.  This is all starting to become clearer now.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 20, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> No way dude.  A lesson has to be made.  Go ahead and win 25-0.  No problem.  Have fun too scoring hat tricks.  This is all starting to become clearer now.


25-0?  you are punishing the kids on the NPL2 team.  Absolutely none of this is their fault.  Why be an asshole to them?


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 20, 2020)

dad4 said:


> 25-0?  you are punishing the kids on the NPL2 team.  Absolutely none of this is their fault.  Why be an asshole to them?


Because the assholes in the G D Assholes League ran up scores on everybody.  Kicker already said "game on."  Their pissed off and they want fu*king revenge and were the ones stuck in the middle.  These parents just want pay to play with our money and time.  Hell no dude.  It's over I think this year. Just go beat up on the girls that followed the rules.  Look at some you all mad.  My dd followed the rules, left the GD Assholes leagues and made her own path through the last three years.  Now, the tables are tuned and you want a seat at the kings table.  Wow!!!


----------



## MacDre (Apr 20, 2020)

I’m a little confused.  Could someone explain to me why some have reservations about their kids current team beign broken up or losing their positions on a team?  Won’t all kids eventually find a team?  Doesn’t playing on a new team present opportunities to make new friends?  Doesn’t losing a roster spot help prepare for the reality of a competitive world? 

I like sports because they represent the game of life; a little microcosm of the real world.  I’m concerned that these kids are being coddled to their detriment.


----------



## sirfootyalot (Apr 20, 2020)

I didn’t read the whole thread so I apologize in advance if someone mentioned this already but Quakes girls program is unlikely to exist moving forward. This conversation was already happening prior to this pandemic so I can’t imagine for the organization to keep it going.


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 20, 2020)

sirfootyalot said:


> I didn’t read the whole thread so I apologize in advance if someone mentioned this already but Quakes girls program is unlikely to exist moving forward. This conversation was already happening prior to this pandemic so I can’t imagine for the organization to keep it going.


From what I understood was that anything not DA wouldn't exist, but the DA would still be there with a larger pool of players and then depending on the week who would play in games. So like 30 girls at practices and such then 18 or whatever travel to games. Now with no DA I don't know what that will look like or if they keep a quakes affiliation like Folsom and stay together or do they go their separate ways (Highly unlikely) go back to being Central Valley.....


----------



## Tyler Durden (Apr 20, 2020)

At this point knowing that a vaccine is at least a year away, I would never put my kid or anyone on a plane until next summer unless it was absolutely necessary.  With the likely limitations for gathering sizes and the air travel that will be needed I believe that ECNL should cancel the showcases until spring/summer 2021.

I feel that all league games should be within driving distance of 3 hours at most.  With that being said a NorCal ECNL region makes complete sense with all of the GDA and ECNL clubs in it.  If you add all the clubs together there are 10 clubs.  10 clubs with 9 games in league would be a good number with a fair amount of competition.  

College coaches, just like us working folks, will have to change the way they recruit and scout.  All games should be recorded and uploaded for college recruiting.  For teams that are located in cities that are difficult to travel to, they will have to figure out there state guidelines for gatherings and play the local competition.  I would find it difficult to fly to Boise or Salt Lake City in the next year for soccer.

Space limitations which is currently being used as the reason why the GDA clubs cannot get into ECNL would be irrelevant for the next year.  When things are more normal with travel then have showcases.  There could be some form of an additional showcase that could accommodate the capacity needs for the teams that have been added.  The best idea would be to have some type of club promotion relegation stipulations that would force clubs out that cannot remain competitive to return the numbers to what can be accomodated by the current showcase events.  

At this point college sports as a whole will likely look different than they have in the past.  Budgets are going to be very tight, which will affect ways that colleges recruit and even if they continue to have programs moving forward.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 20, 2020)

Tyler Durden said:


> At this point knowing that a vaccine is at least a year away, I would never put my kid or anyone on a plane until next summer unless it was absolutely necessary.  With the likely limitations for gathering sizes and the air travel that will be needed I believe that ECNL should cancel the showcases until spring/summer 2021.
> 
> I feel that all league games should be within driving distance of 3 hours at most.  With that being said a NorCal ECNL region makes complete sense with all of the GDA and ECNL clubs in it.  If you add all the clubs together there are 10 clubs.  10 clubs with 9 games in league would be a good number with a fair amount of competition.
> 
> ...


While I agree with you when flights will be OK, it's not how elite youth leagues work. US soccer would never add all those teams and ECNL won't either. Of course, for travel and competitive purposes it would be terrific. It makes too much sense for national soccer leaders to make happen  

I can say clubs in different leagues setting up for showcase events themselves if no showcases until 2021. Play 2-60 min games on one day with 3-4 clubs for example and invite many coaches.Up and down CA there would be plenty of small showcases you can hold. San Diego, LA, South Bay in No cal, Peninsula, SF, and Marin/Santa Rosa areas, Sacramento, etc.


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 20, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> While I agree with you when flights will be OK, it's not how elite youth leagues work. US soccer would never add all those teams and ECNL won't either. Of course, for travel and competitive purposes it would be terrific. It makes too much sense for national soccer leaders to make happen
> 
> I can say clubs in different leagues setting up for showcase events themselves if no showcases until 2021. Play 2-60 min games on one day with 3-4 clubs for example and invite many coaches.Up and down CA there would be plenty of small showcases you can hold. San Diego, LA, South Bay in No cal, Peninsula, SF, and Marin/Santa Rosa areas, Sacramento, etc.


After this the college coaches will not have the budgets (unless football with fans takes place in the fall) to be making a bunch of small trips to 3-4 team "showcases" and probably not to watch mid-tier clubs play who have 1 or 2 top level players. Also would eliminate other than local schools checking in on the players and most likely not out of CA.   I think the 3-4 team play dates wouldn't be a bad idea (evenly matched opponents), but each parent would need to have their recording devices out to get video of their girls to send to the coaches whom they want to see it. 

All college athletics will be taking a hit for the next year or 2.

CA does have an advantage of being able to play effectively all year round, so if games can start taking place anytime before spring 2021 the girls could have a legup on other parts of the country for recruiting purposes.

Would be nice if the 4 DA clubs would be included with the 7 existing NorCal ECNL clubs


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 20, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> After this the college coaches will not have the budgets (unless football with fans takes place in the fall) to be making a bunch of small trips to 3-4 team "showcases" and probably not to watch mid-tier clubs play who have 1 or 2 top level players. Also would eliminate other than local schools checking in on the players and most likely not out of CA.   I think the 3-4 team play dates wouldn't be a bad idea (evenly matched opponents), but each parent would need to have their recording devices out to get video of their girls to send to the coaches whom they want to see it.
> 
> All college athletics will be taking a hit for the next year or 2.
> 
> ...


Yeah, more related to coaches in the area. Nor Cal ones can drive a few hours if needed. So cal the same. Where it really only cost them time and some gas. 

We'll see when it all begins but I agree Fall is a toss up right now and how Newsome is talking, wouldn't surprise me if he didn't allow any sports of any kid in the fall. Yes, the was painful to write. 

I Imagine leagues will finalize whose involved sometime by June or so.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I think many of those quakes girls will go to Mustang...maybe?


Mustang is already pretty full.  I'm not sure there are that many openings anymore.


----------



## futboldad1 (Apr 20, 2020)

corona has stopped my move to nor cali and by the time we get there it sounds like it is going to be very hard to find a good option so it helps getting all this news for everyone.....Lots of talent across the length of Cali that is for sure.....


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Mustang is already pretty full.  I'm not sure there are that many openings anymore.


Quakes will be an interesting watch as many of the girls travel quite a distance to play there in the DA, but have been in the program for 2+ years. If a few now wanted to play ECNL closer to home (if Quakes don't get in) they could probably call up the local ECNL team and get added then when competition starts again get a looooong look to be on the squad, Mustang included.
There are also a few decent non ECNL landing spots as well with quality coaching


----------



## dad4 (Apr 20, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> Quakes will be an interesting watch as many of the girls travel quite a distance to play there in the DA, but have been in the program for 2+ years. If a few now wanted to play ECNL closer to home (if Quakes don't get in) they could probably call up the local ECNL team and get added then when competition starts again get a looooong look to be on the squad, Mustang included.
> There are also a few decent non ECNL landing spots as well with quality coaching


For Quakes 04, the "local ECNL team" is MVLA 04.   That is *not* an easy roster to break into, even for a Quakes player.

Better if they accept Quakes.  The Quakes/MVLA games would be great.


----------



## MacDre (Apr 20, 2020)

dad4 said:


> For Quakes 04, the "local ECNL team" is MVLA 04.   That is *not* an easy roster to break into, even for a Quakes player.
> 
> Better if they accept Quakes.  The Quakes/MVLA games would be great.


In the case of the Quakes, I think “local” for them is all of NorCal.  I noticed there were girls driving from Modesto bypassing LaMorinda.  Others were coming from Salinas.   I think it’s possible for Davis, Mustang, and MVLA all to get a few Quakes players.


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 20, 2020)

dad4 said:


> For Quakes 04, the "local ECNL team" is MVLA 04.   That is *not* an easy roster to break into, even for a Quakes player.
> 
> Better if they accept Quakes.  The Quakes/MVLA games would be great.


Not for all of the girls on that team -- North Bay, East Bay, Central Valley (Marin, Santa Rosa, Mustang,Pleasanton, Davis, San Juan)

And I agree, would be nice to have Quakes and MVLA squaring off occassionally


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 20, 2020)

dad4 said:


> For Quakes 04, the "local ECNL team" is MVLA 04.   That is *not* an easy roster to break into, even for a Quakes player.
> 
> Better if they accept Quakes.  The Quakes/MVLA games would be great.


Put those two teams together and let coach Deza pick his top 16 from both teams 04 teams. Take the other 20 and let them be on the ECRL team. Push the old coach down to ecnr and most of his players.  Pure competition too!!  That would be probably the best team ever put together for U17.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 20, 2020)

Corona may impose its own limits on how far people want to drive.  You may see a slight shuffle as people reconnect to family and rethink what they got themselves into.

What fraction of Quakes are travelling so far?   Seems it would be brutal on gpa.


----------



## MacDre (Apr 20, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Corona may impose its own limits on how far people want to drive.  You may see a slight shuffle as people reconnect to family and rethink what they got themselves into.
> 
> What fraction of Quakes are travelling so far?   Seems it would be brutal on gpa.


I’d say aprox 50% or more depending on age group


----------



## davin (Apr 20, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Put those two teams together and let coach Deza pick his top 16 from both teams 04 teams. Take the other 20 and let them be on the ECRL team. Push the old coach down to ecnr and most of his players.  Pure competition too!!  That would be probably the best team ever put together for U17.


No thanks. Deza is not coaching my dd.


----------



## Cibo (Apr 20, 2020)

T


davin said:


> No thanks. Deza is not coaching my dd.


Don't worry, no chance that would happen with Albertine's wife as the coach and his Daughter one of the Star MVLA players.


----------



## Anon9 (Apr 20, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Put those two teams together and let coach Deza pick his top 16 from both teams 04 teams. Take the other 20 and let them be on the ECRL team. Push the old coach down to ecnr and most of his players.  Pure competition too!!  That would be probably the best team ever put together for U17.


You don’t know what you’re talking about. Like Mr Ball said, “Stay in yo lane!”
MVLA 04 is coached by Erin Montoya, who is not only a great coach for those 04’s, but a great role model. Her 04 team picked up a top, National Team player that left Deza for better coaching. We hear parents leaving Deza for whatever reason all the time, but you never hear that about MVLA, and especially Erin or Albertin.


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 20, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Put those two teams together and let coach Deza pick his top 16 from both teams 04 teams. Take the other 20 and let them be on the ECRL team. Push the old coach down to ecnr and most of his players.  Pure competition too!!  That would be probably the best team ever put together for U17.


The existing coach(es) of the MVLA 04 is/are pretty alright in their own rights (Albertin and Erin Montoya) and the Stanford Coach is the coach of the #2 MVLA team, so I don't think Deza would go their and claim the thrown of that 04 group


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 20, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> You don’t know what you’re talking about. Like Mr Ball said, “Stay in yo lane!”
> MVLA 04 is coached by Erin Montoya, who is not only a great coach for those 04’s, but a great role model. Her 04 team picked up a top, National Team player that left Deza for better coaching. We hear parents leaving Deza for whatever reason all the time, but you never hear that about MVLA, and especially Erin or Albertin.


Although I think there was more to it than better coaching, but missed your post before adding mine!


----------



## Anon9 (Apr 20, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> Although I think there was more to it than better coaching, but missed your post before adding mine!


I’ve seen both, and if it wasn’t for Andres’ accent and illegal recruiting tactics, he wouldn’t even be mentioned in the same sentence.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 20, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> You don’t know what you’re talking about. Like Mr Ball said, “Stay in yo lane!”
> MVLA 04 is coached by Erin Montoya, who is not only a great coach for those 04’s, but a great role model. Her 04 team picked up a top, National Team player that left Deza for better coaching. We hear parents leaving Deza for whatever reason all the time, but you never hear that about MVLA, and especially Erin or Albertin.


bro, I know what I'm talking about but it's still in 2017 and 2018 in my head.  2019, the earthquakes was the #1 04 team at the GDA. I have never heard of coach Montoya and he seems like a top coach.  However, were talking Deza here.  I watched that coach those players and they almost beat us, but.......I think to make the best of the best, have those two teams combine and then let them fight it out for top 18.  How about duel coach roles?  Montoya/Deza?  These GDA teams had 6 coaches on the bench before so two for ECNL is improvement imo


----------



## Anon9 (Apr 20, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> I’ve seen both, and if it wasn’t for Andres’ accent and illegal recruiting tactics, he wouldn’t even be mentioned in the same sentence.


Ok I’ll stop. There’s whole threads covering this.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 20, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> I’ve seen both, and if it wasn’t for Andres’ accent and illegal recruiting tactics, he wouldn’t even be mentioned in the same sentence.


Oh really?


----------



## Anon9 (Apr 20, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> bro, I know what I'm talking about but it's still in 2017 and 2018 in my head.  2019, the earthquakes was the #1 04 team at the GDA. I have never heard of coach Montoya and he seems like a top coach.  However, were talking Deza here.  I watched that coach those players and they almost beat us, but.......I think to make the best of the best, have those two teams combine and then let them fight it out for top 18.  How about duel coach roles?  Montoya/Deza?  These GDA teams had 6 coaches on the bench before so two for ECNL is improvement imo


. Dude, just stop. Go back to SoCal GDA done forum and keep talking smack over there. You don’t even live in NorCal


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 20, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> . Dude, just stop. Go back to SoCal GDA done forum and keep talking smack over there. You don’t even live in NorCal


This thread is on the socal soccer forum.  I have interest in that super team and I want better for all.  So if we live in socal we cant make a comment in nocal thread?I have no idea on how teams are formed up there either.  MLVA seems to me to be doing it right. I was just testing to see how loyal you guys with MLVA are and why I put them #1. MLVA is my top team hands down.  great job fighting for whats right.  Sorry for testing you.  I will stop the test


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Apr 20, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I’d say aprox 50% or more depending on age group


That's way too high from what I know. The '04 team that won the National Championship only started 1 girl that was from beyond San Jose / Peninsula if I remember correctly. If I had to guess (and it is just a guess), I'd say 15% tops, club wide, but they are generally difference makers. Which makes sense - why travel that far to sit on the bench. Deza is the draw. I'd also guess none of those girls would travel that far to play for Quakes otherwise. I know of a handful of girls who travel a the same type of distance to play for MVLA as well.


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 20, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> bro, I know what I'm talking about but it's still in 2017 and 2018 in my head.  2019, the earthquakes was the #1 04 team at the GDA. I have never heard of coach Montoya and he seems like a top coach.  However, were talking Deza here.  I watched that coach those players and they almost beat us, but.......I think to make the best of the best, have those two teams combine and then let them fight it out for top 18.  How about duel coach roles?  Montoya/Deza?  These GDA teams had 6 coaches on the bench before so two for ECNL is improvement imo


Even in 17 and 18 this Quakes team at DeAnza wasn't beating the MVLA team. Also from what I have heard Deza is more of a figure head, but surrounds himself with excellent coaches and recruits well (proof is in the pudding).


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 20, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> That's way too high from what I know. The '04 team that won the National Championship only started 1 girl that was from beyond San Jose / Peninsula if I remember correctly. If I had to guess (and it is just a guess), I'd say 15% tops, club wide, but they are generally difference makers. Which makes sense - why travel that far to sit on the bench. Deza is the draw. I'd also guess none of those girls would travel that far to play for Quakes otherwise. I know of a handful of girls who travel a the same type of distance to play for MVLA as well.


50% is probably high, but good hyperbole and indication of how Deza recruits (home games in the fall in Manteca) -- the team that won the 2019 DA had at least 4 girls not in the Peninsula/San Jose/Gilroy area but rest I am not sure of.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 20, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> Even in 17 and 18 this Quakes team at DeAnza wasn't beating the MVLA team. Also from what I have heard Deza is more of a figure head, but surrounds himself with excellent coaches and recruits well (proof is in the pudding).


I never saw head to head and I only no about them because they were the Force to be wreaked with.  My dd team beat them 2-0 and my dd old coach and him had these epic battles that were really about them as I look back.  They both got paid and I got slammed for speaking up.  I speak up on bad behavior and the next think I get from coach was, "I'm the way, the truth and life."  "I know all D1 coaches and you have just put yourself in timeout for questioning my authority and all the connections I have. I was the wrong fuc*king person to pull that stunt on.  So protect MLVA and the brand is my advice today.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 20, 2020)

MacDre said:


> In the case of the Quakes, I think “local” for them is all of NorCal.  I noticed there were girls driving from Modesto bypassing LaMorinda.  Others were coming from Salinas.   I think it’s possible for Davis, Mustang, and MVLA all to get a few Quakes players.


Very common for Deza to bring kids from literally anywhere in Nor Cal. Usually not from Sacramento/Davis areas but certainly South of San Jose and from the Central Valley it seems.


----------



## EOTL (Apr 20, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Put those two teams together and let coach Deza pick his top 16 from both teams 04 teams. Take the other 20 and let them be on the ECRL team. Push the old coach down to ecnr and most of his players.  Pure competition too!!  That would be probably the best team ever put together for U17.


Why stop with just firing the MVLA coach, replacing him with the Quakes coach and then replacing half of one of the best teams in the country with half of one of the other best teams in the country? As long as we’re in fantasyland, why don’t we just hire Pep Guardiola to coach? While we’re at it, we can bring over the best from every club within 150 miles and have them all drop out of school so they can practice full time. Shoot, families will move from all over the world just to train in this new super program, so we probably only need a couple of the Quakes players, not half of them. They’ll be so good they can just go straight pro instead of college, and money will start raining down on women’s as momentum causes millions to start going to games and NBCSN buys the TV rights for a billion dollars. It’s going to be so great. 

What are you doing dude?


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 20, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Why stop with just firing the MVLA coach, replacing him with the Quakes coach and then replacing half of one of the best teams in the country with half of one of the other best teams in the country? As long as we’re in fantasyland, why don’t we just hire Pep Guardiola to coach? While we’re at it, we can bring over the best from every club within 150 miles and have them all drop out of school so they can practice full time. Shoot, families will move from all over the world just to train in this new super program, so we probably only need a couple of the Quakes players, not half of them. They’ll be so good they can just go straight pro instead of college, and money will start raining down on women’s as momentum causes millions to start going to games and NBCSN buys the TV rights for a billion dollars. It’s going to be so great.
> 
> What are you doing dude?


Coach, it was a test to see.  I said sorry to the dad and I got my information.


----------



## EOTL (Apr 20, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I never saw head to head and I only no about them because they were the Force to be wreaked with.  My dd team beat them 2-0 and my dd old coach and him had these epic battles that were really about them as I look back.  They both got paid and I got slammed for speaking up.  I speak up on bad behavior and the next think I get from coach was, "I'm the way, the truth and life."  "I know all D1 coaches and you have just put yourself in timeout for questioning my authority and all the connections I have. I was the wrong fuc*king person to pull that stunt on.  So protect MLVA and the brand is my advice today.


I’m sure they regret not having you around to run off their paying customers.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 20, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I’m sure they regret not having you around to run off their paying customers.


Ok coach


----------



## NorCal (Apr 20, 2020)

There were 16 teams in the NPL ‘03 Champions League this past season. Several of the teams are ECNL including MVLA ‘04 and Mustang ‘04.

They obviously want to be competitive and win every game but MVLA will use NPL as extra reps, position changes and extra playing time for those that don’t get as much in ECNL games.

Placer’s B NPL Team (2nd Team) was in NPL Champions League so they can place their DA team there next season if they want. Thorns ‘03 and ‘04 NPL teams were at the bottom of the NPL1 standings so they wouldn’t get the automatic promotion to CL. Sounds Lamo and Quakes would have to go through the process to qualify.

Choosing to join a new league  (GAL?) would not make sense for NorCal clubs. ECNL and NPL are the only real options up here. 

NPL Champions League ‘03


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 20, 2020)

NorCal said:


> There were 16 teams in the NPL ‘03 Champions League this past season. Several of the teams are ECNL including MVLA ‘04 and Mustang ‘04.
> 
> They obviously want to be competitive and win every game but MVLA will use NPL as extra reps, position changes and extra playing time for those that don’t get as much in ECNL games.
> 
> ...


This is a fun exercise even if frivolous!
For the 05 it looks like they would all slot into NPL1 if no DA considerations (Thorns 3rd ranked DA, Placer 17th and Quakes 31st)
04 there are no Placer or Quakes NPL teams it looks like and the Thorns slot NPL1 ( Quakes 7th ranked DA, Thorns 28th, Placer 29th)
03 Placer slots NPL1, Thorns play into NPL1 and no Quakes (Thorns 35th DA, Quakes 46th, Placer 58th)

The DA ranks could be a little misleading especially for the Quakes depending on who was playing when against what opponent. Not really sure how LAMO was granted DA status and was able to hold it all 3 years, small club with only 1 age group doing well.

Can you have 2 teams in NPL at different levels if not granted ECNL status?  I agree that ECNL and NPL are really the only ways to go in NorCal outside of some AAU style tournament league with SoCal.


----------



## sirfootyalot (Apr 20, 2020)

So with Quakes gone, I’m curious what the Thorns will do when they won’t get accepted by the ECNL.


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 20, 2020)

sirfootyalot said:


> So with Quakes gone, I’m curious what the Thorns will do when they won’t get accepted by the ECNL.


Don't think Thorns is dependent on Quakes, Where are the Quakes going?


----------



## NorCal (Apr 20, 2020)

Let’s just hope the dust settles soon and we get these kids back to playing. At this point I don’t care where everyone plays, as long as they are playing. Hope everyone is safe and in good spirits.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Apr 20, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> 50% is probably high, but good hyperbole and indication of how Deza recruits (home games in the fall in Manteca) -- the team that won the 2019 DA had at least 4 girls not in the Peninsula/San Jose/Gilroy area but rest I am not sure of.


Obviously, I have too much time on my hands. I checked the roster for the semi-final game on the DA site. (They never posted the game report for the final but the roster was the same.) Quakes had 1 girl from Marin, 1 from Oakland and 1 from San Ramon. All the rest are from "Peninsula/San Jose/Gilroy area". That's not to say Deza doesn't recruit and that they don't have girls from as far as Fresno in the club. As I think about it, that team may have been the most "local" team in the Quakes club. Kind of amazing given that MVLA '04s also predominantly pull from the same area. I'm not sure what's harder to believe. That two teams in the same age group from the same area won National Championships a year apart or that they haven't played each other since August of 2017.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 21, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Obviously, I have too much time on my hands. I checked the roster for the semi-final game on the DA site. (They never posted the game report for the final but the roster was the same.) Quakes had 1 girl from Marin, 1 from Oakland and 1 from San Ramon. All the rest are from "Peninsula/San Jose/Gilroy area". That's not to say Deza doesn't recruit and that they don't have girls from as far as Fresno in the club. As I think about it, that team may have been the most "local" team in the Quakes club. Kind of amazing given that MVLA '04s also predominantly pull from the same area. I'm not sure what's harder to believe. That two teams in the same age group from the same area won National Championships a year apart or that they haven't played each other since August of 2017.


There are 3 million people in peninsula/south bay, and soccer is by far the main sport for young girls there, and the region has more than enough cash for fields and private lessons.

No surprise at all that a good year has two great teams.  Just stupid politics that they don’t play each other.


----------



## Tyler Durden (Apr 21, 2020)

That Quakes team is comprised of girls from the Barcelona Bay Area (South San Jose) team that was very successful before they moved over.


----------



## gotothebushes (Apr 21, 2020)

*Who is the best and most qualified club in the SF to SJ area in many ways. *This is substantiated in the 2019-20 DA league Standings:


*DA Standings**U15*​*U16*​*U17*​Thorns1st​2nd​4th​SJ Quakes3rd​1st​5th​Placer2nd​3rd​7th​

Personally, they should let all Norcal DA Teams into ENCL but not sure if that will happen give LAMO in such a small club and there close to Mustangs and Rage. Socal teams are getting accepted left and right. What's the hold up for these Norcal Teams.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 21, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> *Who is the best and most qualified club in the SF to SJ area in many ways. *This is substantiated in the 2019-20 DA league Standings:
> 
> 
> *DA Standings**U15*​*U16*​*U17*​Thorns1st​2nd​4th​SJ Quakes3rd​1st​5th​Placer2nd​3rd​7th​
> ...


The hold up is that MVLA, San Juan, and Mustangs don’t want the competition.

If those 3 teams get added, give credit to the existing clubs for doing the right thing for the kids.  If not, then not.


----------



## gotothebushes (Apr 21, 2020)

dad4 said:


> The hold up is that MVLA, San Juan, and Mustangs don’t want the competition.
> 
> If those 3 teams get added, give credit to the existing clubs for doing the right thing for the kids.  If not, then not.


I would think ECNL in Norcal would want competitive teams joining ECNL making it a more competitive league.


----------



## wc_baller (Apr 21, 2020)

dad4 said:


> The hold up is that MVLA, San Juan, and Mustangs don’t want the competition.
> 
> If those 3 teams get added, give credit to the existing clubs for doing the right thing for the kids.  If not, then not.


For someone who said that your kids don't even play in GDA, you seem to be heavily invested in the topic. Cracks me up that you are so sure that you know that the inner workings of these clubs and that they are the hold up, and don't even have a pony in the race. Let us know the inside info you have. What's the scoop?


----------



## futboldad1 (Apr 21, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> *Who is the best and most qualified club in the SF to SJ area in many ways. *This is substantiated in the 2019-20 DA league Standings:
> 
> 
> *DA Standings**U15*​*U16*​*U17*​Thorns1st​2nd​4th​SJ Quakes3rd​1st​5th​Placer2nd​3rd​7th​
> ...


Compelling standings and those do NOT lie....but don’t think that is accurate to say socal got accepted left and right.....only two big successful clubs got accepted in so cal ..... and two other big ones were not, they *should* get in next year but if they do there will be ‘no room in the inn’ for any other new clubs......so I am thinking NorCal may get a couple over the next year but not more......hopefully it is the deserving ones listed by the standings.....


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 21, 2020)

Another thing to keep in mind, if you look at the current ECNL map it has 19!! teams in the Northwest conference. Yes, Nor Cal only has 7 but if that map is accurate for next year, adding more is a challenge. Of course I can't guarantee it but don't be shocked if none of those teams are let into ECNL this year. If beach and Legends aren't getting in from so cal, then any great club can suffer the same fate. 

Clubs have a say or the powerful ones do but it's not the only reason typically. It's pretty known though ECNL clubs in a certain region have a say.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 21, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> For someone who said that your kids don't even play in GDA, you seem to be heavily invested in the topic. Cracks me up that you are so sure that you know that the inner workings of these clubs and that they are the hold up, and don't even have a pony in the race. Let us know the inside info you have. What's the scoop?


With GDA, mostly I don’t like the split.  Didn’t like it when it was GDA’s fault.  Don’t like it now that it is ECNL’s fault.  Same for ccsl/cysa.  I want my kid to be able to play good opponents and I don’t like to drive all over.

To be honest, I care more about the injury rate.  Clubs watch dozens of kids get concussions or ACL tears, then pretend to be surprised every time it happens again.  

Plenty they could do: 
     Mandatory PEP (or similar) during the practice, starting one year before puberty.   
           Make it league-wide: a coach may not want give up instructional time unless the opposing coach does also.
           Start before puberty so the kids have time to learn the exercises and build up strength before the injury rate rises.
     Ban headers until a later age, when the neck muscles have had a chance to develop.  
     Use a lighter ball, like basketball did.
     For youngers, put in a 3 line rule to discourage having the CB smash the ball directly at the opposing team’s striker. 
     Change the referee guidelines and training to encourage refs to actually call fouls.  
     Relegate teams with high rates of yellow and red cards.  
     Shorten games at showcases so kids aren’t playing tired.

Heck, even just mandate reporting of all injuries that result in a doctor’s visit.  Index by team, opposing team, time, kind of injury, situation, and referee.  Find out how large the problem is, and give the stats guys something to work from.


----------



## Cibo (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm sure the DA Clubs are in discussion with ECNL. ECNL doesn't "need" to add another club in the NW, but, strategically, they should. If the Earthquakes moved to ECNL, ECNL would have a stranglehold on NorCal. I just don't see The Earthquakes as an organization continuing the girls program. So what club would and could bring in Deza, his staff and the players that ECNL would accept? Minus the fact that Force/Thorns would never bring Deza back in and ECNL would not accept Force/Thorns, it would really be the optimal choice. So with that off the table, what other club could/would work?


----------



## dad4 (Apr 21, 2020)

Cibo said:


> I'm sure the DA Clubs are in discussion with ECNL. ECNL doesn't "need" to add another club in the NW, but, strategically, they should. If the Earthquakes moved to ECNL, ECNL would have a stranglehold on NorCal. I just don't see The Earthquakes as an organization continuing the girls program. So what club would and could bring in Deza, his staff and the players that ECNL would accept? Minus the fact that Force/Thorns would never bring Deza back in and ECNL would not accept Force/Thorns, it would really be the optimal choice. So with that off the table, what other club could/would work?


Doesn’t really matter which club.   I am sure you could find half a dozen clubs willing to suffer Deza if it came with an ECNL patch.  Or call it “Deza FC”.  But the kids are clearly worth playing.


----------



## dk_b (Apr 21, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Obviously, I have too much time on my hands. I checked the roster for the semi-final game on the DA site. (They never posted the game report for the final but the roster was the same.) Quakes had 1 girl from Marin, 1 from Oakland and 1 from San Ramon. All the rest are from "Peninsula/San Jose/Gilroy area". That's not to say Deza doesn't recruit and that they don't have girls from as far as Fresno in the club. As I think about it, that team may have been the most "local" team in the Quakes club. Kind of amazing given that MVLA '04s also predominantly pull from the same area. I'm not sure what's harder to believe. That two teams in the same age group from the same area won National Championships a year apart or that they haven't played each other since August of 2017.


was that last game (in 2017) at Mustang Stampede?


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 21, 2020)

Cibo said:


> I'm sure the DA Clubs are in discussion with ECNL. ECNL doesn't "need" to add another club in the NW, but, strategically, they should. If the Earthquakes moved to ECNL, ECNL would have a stranglehold on NorCal. I just don't see The Earthquakes as an organization continuing the girls program. So what club would and could bring in Deza, his staff and the players that ECNL would accept? Minus the fact that Force/Thorns would never bring Deza back in and ECNL would not accept Force/Thorns, it would really be the optimal choice. So with that off the table, what other club could/would work?


Probably unlikely a current ECNL club would take that on. While you would get some good coaches and players, it would cause a huge intrusion to a club. It's not like a DOC is going to move over for him of course either. A place like Quakes was perfect since he was the only person in charge and pro club is already cutthroat so it fit right in perfectly.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> You don’t know what you’re talking about. Like Mr Ball said, “Stay in yo lane!”
> MVLA 04 is coached by Erin Montoya, who is not only a great coach for those 04’s, but a great role model. Her 04 team picked up a top, National Team player that left Deza for better coaching. We hear parents leaving Deza for whatever reason all the time, but you never hear that about MVLA, and especially Erin or Albertin.


I hope Erin can fix that player's attitude if it didn't happen already.


----------



## beechwood (Apr 21, 2020)

Cibo said:


> I'm sure the DA Clubs are in discussion with ECNL. ECNL doesn't "need" to add another club in the NW, but, strategically, they should. If the Earthquakes moved to ECNL, ECNL would have a stranglehold on NorCal. I just don't see The Earthquakes as an organization continuing the girls program. So what club would and could bring in Deza, his staff and the players that ECNL would accept? Minus the fact that Force/Thorns would never bring Deza back in and ECNL would not accept Force/Thorns, it would really be the optimal choice. So with that off the table, what other club could/would work?


Has it been confirmed that ECNL won't accept Force/Thorns?


----------



## dk_b (Apr 21, 2020)

Really interesting to quickly read this thread.  I think if the handles are removed, it is pretty easy to see which comments come from NorCal folks and which come from SoCal.  There is a level of complexity and history that many can't grasp by simply looking at teams' successes and promotion/relegation and ECNL accepting/rejecting teams.  You have to know about Gryphons and Force, and how the market trainings were handled and the rumors that sprang from those, how Albertin and Deza are viewed by many, how (prob not unlike SoCal) small clubs continue to get squeezed b/c of big clubs, how PDP (not ODP) has factored, and even how HS has impacted some of the rosters over the last few years.

I have kids in different age groups, at different clubs, who have had very different experiences and different outlooks w/in the sport.  I have seen first-hand Deza-led trainings and games and Albertin-led trainings and games and respect what I have seen on the pitch (if we lived closer, I am quite certain at least one of my kids would have played on the Peninsula). My older kid is in an age group that saw a lot of that shake out and played against those two when she was at a small club playing small-sided games.

This is definitely not so simple that ECNL or NPL (run up here by NorCal Premier) simply picks up the "best" teams. In the abstract, that seems great and can even seem logical (to have a NorCal Region for ECNL makes a lot of sense and would definitely reduce the travel). And b/c the ECNL process is more lengthy, I can see, in the short term, NPL reaping benefits b/c, despite the qualification rules, I could see the magic hand of NorCal making exceptions to create the best competition (I have kids in NPL2, positioned to have a chance at NPL1 b/4 the season was paused (certainly to be cancelled), and I'd have zero problem with a team being added in CL that would decimate teams in NPL1 or NPL2 b/c extremely lopsided games do not help anyone, not the stronger team and not the weaker team)).  But b/c of the timing of this "pause", there is a great uncertainty about what these rosters will look like - I mean, will clubs or teams just fold? do you just get added by reputation and history? I had been paying close attention to Marin FC b/c they announced being part of ECNL after last year's tryouts and I figured that would be a set of teams poised to make a big jump with a highly competitive, well-attended tryout.  But now what? And would ECNL bump Marin FC to include Quakes (if the other clubs supported it)?  And will any of the bad blood - the recruiting shenanigans, for example, but also the league hopping of a few years ago - create challenges for the clubs?  And if that happens, do kids bolt?  And are parents savvy enough to be knowledgeable consumers or super vulnerable to being swayed by promises of Coach X or Club Y?  This 2004 age group - which is excellent in NorCal - will be HS juniors next year. Typically, that's a bit late for major changes.  How will that factor in?

I am glad that I'm done with this for one of my kids - graduating this year - and I do think my others are JUST young enough that the shake out may be OK for them. Whether you are SoCal or NorCal or not-Cal, I hope you are staying safe and that this resolves in such a way that is beneficial and joyful for your kids.


----------



## MacDre (Apr 21, 2020)

dad4 said:


> With GDA, mostly I don’t like the split.  Didn’t like it when it was GDA’s fault.  Don’t like it now that it is ECNL’s fault.  Same for ccsl/cysa.  I want my kid to be able to play good opponents and I don’t like to drive all over.
> 
> To be honest, I care more about the injury rate.  Clubs watch dozens of kids get concussions or ACL tears, then pretend to be surprised every time it happens again.
> 
> ...


I agree.  However, in terms of injury I’m gonna hold parents to a higher standard.  If parents focused on multiple sports and strength training that would free up time for soccer coached to teach soccer and not ACL injury prevention.  So, I think parents are mostly responsible for high ACL rates.  I think blaming coaches for ACL injuries is analogous to blaming a HS math teacher for failing a kid that never learned their math facts.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Doesn’t really matter which club.   I am sure you could find half a dozen clubs willing to suffer Deza if it came with an ECNL patch.  Or call it “Deza FC”.  But the kids are clearly worth playing.


This will be a fun one to watch.  Seems like we only have a few mythical names in NorCal when it comes to being a soccer messiah.  You have the Ziemers in Santa Rosa but they're remote... Robertson had a nice run in Davis but those players are in college now so what does he do next?... Montoya along the peninsula... and really just Deza.  Who else is a big enough name that you're going to contemplate sending your kid there if the commute is long?  I don't think Placer gets ECNL, fair or unfair, and I don't think they have a single entity on the level of the others.  I don't hear great things about Baicher, either.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I agree.  However, in terms of injury I’m gonna hold parents to a higher standard.  If parents focused on multiple sports and strength training that would free up time for soccer coached to teach soccer and not ACL injury prevention.  So, I think parents are mostly responsible for high ACL rates.  I think blaming coaches for ACL injuries is analogous to blaming a HS math teacher for failing a kid that never learned their math facts.


This is one where it is best if the coach and parents work together.  The coach needs to teach injury prevention, and the parent needs to back it up at home on off days.  Both need to treat it as important enough to be worth their time.  Otherwise, the kid won’t treat it as important, either.

I strongly recommend doing the exercises with your kid.  It sets a good example, and it is good for old man knees, too.


----------



## Cibo (Apr 21, 2020)

beechwood said:


> Has it been confirmed that ECNL won't accept Force/Thorns?


No, based on how Force/Thorns were kicked out of ECNL, I don't see them letting them back in but I've been wrong before.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

dad4 said:


> This is one where it is best if the coach and parents work together.  The coach needs to teach injury prevention, and the parent needs to back it up at home on off days.  Both need to treat it as important enough to be worth their time.  Otherwise, the kid won’t treat it as important, either.
> 
> I strongly recommend doing the exercises with your kid.  It sets a good example, and it is good for old man knees, too.


I don't disagree with you on the basis that parents are the customers and the customers have ultimate power if they're ever smart enough to get their cumulative shit together, but I blame the specialty sport epidemic on wanting 10 months of dues and not 6.


----------



## EOTL (Apr 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I agree.  However, in terms of injury I’m gonna hold parents to a higher standard.  If parents focused on multiple sports and strength training that would free up time for soccer coached to teach soccer and not ACL injury prevention.  So, I think parents are mostly responsible for high ACL rates.  I think blaming coaches for ACL injuries is analogous to blaming a HS math teacher for failing a kid that never learned their math facts.


Yes. Taking personal responsibility and holding yourself accountable is important not only for the health of your child, but also a parent’s mental health. For ElleJustus, it is also the first step on the road to recovery.


----------



## dk_b (Apr 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> This will be a fun one to watch.  Seems like we only have a few mythical names in NorCal when it comes to being a soccer messiah.  You have the Ziemers in Santa Rosa but they're remote... Robertson had a nice run in Davis but those players are in college now so what does he do next?... Montoya along the peninsula... and really just Deza.  Who else is a big enough name that you're going to contemplate sending your kid there if the commute is long?  I don't think Placer gets ECNL, fair or unfair, and I don't think they have a single entity on the level of the others.  I don't hear great things about Baicher, either.


That's a really good post.  Not sure what's happening these days at SRU (Ziemers) but. I think Robo will continue attract to Davis but a couple of solid San Juan age groups may make that tough.  I think Marin FC may impact some of the SRU draw for northern Marin and even southern Sonoma counties (and I think Marin will see players from the East Bay and SF who typically do not make the longer commutes).

In some circles, Mo at LAMO may be considered in that class as an on-field coach (not looking for a debate on this - that's why I intentionally qualified, "in some circles") but it's been a long time since he's had a high-performing team.  And if you look at college placement by club, Mustang has to be in the top tier - the 01s had 13 or so D1 commits, the 02s have a similar number and the 04s (another solid 04 team in NorCal) will have strong #s.  The 03s have not been as high-achieving on the field but they still have a handful commits.

But the long commute - if you are going to skip clubs for a destination, the decision should be "better" by much more than a marginal difference. Playing for Albertin or Deza may be great but even if you are learning the game in practice, you better be seeing the field in games (and at meaningful times) if you want to leverage for college.  If you are traveling a long time - with all the sacrifices that entails (such as missing out on a LOT of teenage activities + making schoolwork tougher) - you may not know the answer of "is it worth it" until it is too late to make a change that matters.


----------



## Free Kick (Apr 21, 2020)

dk_b said:


> Really interesting to quickly read this thread.  I think if the handles are removed, it is pretty easy to see which comments come from NorCal folks and which come from SoCal.  There is a level of complexity and history that many can't grasp by simply looking at teams' successes and promotion/relegation and ECNL accepting/rejecting teams.  You have to know about Gryphons and Force, and how the market trainings were handled and the rumors that sprang from those, how Albertin and Deza are viewed by many, how (prob not unlike SoCal) small clubs continue to get squeezed b/c of big clubs, how PDP (not ODP) has factored, and even how HS has impacted some of the rosters over the last few years.
> 
> I have kids in different age groups, at different clubs, who have had very different experiences and different outlooks w/in the sport.  I have seen first-hand Deza-led trainings and games and Albertin-led trainings and games and respect what I have seen on the pitch (if we lived closer, I am quite certain at least one of my kids would have played on the Peninsula). My older kid is in an age group that saw a lot of that shake out and played against those two when she was at a small club playing small-sided games.
> 
> ...


This is a quality post.  Just to build off of it, I have kids in different Clubs in NorCal.  Both are excellent as they fit their respective needs/skill set.  What is a bit unnerving is that several of the smaller NPL Clubs are taking a huge hit right now and are struggling to stay afloat if the start of Fall season is delayed..  It would be tragic to see some of these clubs fold to no fault of their own.  Then what?  It's a topic I'm sure is felt throughout the State.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Apr 21, 2020)

dk_b said:


> was that last game (in 2017) at Mustang Stampede?


Yes


----------



## dk_b (Apr 21, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Yes


You and I may have discussed that once on this or the NorCal board.  That was a fun game to watch - I can picture it right now.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Apr 21, 2020)

dk_b said:


> You and I may have discussed that once on this or the NorCal board.  That was a fun game to watch - I can picture it right now.


Yes, it was a great game - really a shame that those two teams haven't been playing the past few years.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 21, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Yes. Taking personal responsibility and holding yourself accountable is important not only for the health of your child, but also a parent’s mental health. For ElleJustus, it is also the first step on the road to recovery.


Coach EOTL, your post shifts 100% of responsibility to parents and takes none yourself.

That is the opposite of taking responsibility and holding yourself accountable.


----------



## EOTL (Apr 21, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Coach EOTL, your post shifts 100% of responsibility to parents and takes none yourself.
> 
> That is the opposite of taking responsibility and holding yourself accountable.


Assuming for the sake of argument that I’m a coach, you’re right. If I don’t care about your kid’s knees, you know what to do.


----------



## wc_baller (Apr 21, 2020)

Cibo said:


> I'm sure the DA Clubs are in discussion with ECNL. ECNL doesn't "need" to add another club in the NW, but, strategically, they should. If the Earthquakes moved to ECNL, ECNL would have a stranglehold on NorCal. I just don't see The Earthquakes as an organization continuing the girls program. So what club would and could bring in Deza, his staff and the players that ECNL would accept? Minus the fact that Force/Thorns would never bring Deza back in and ECNL would not accept Force/Thorns, it would really be the optimal choice. So with that off the table, what other club could/would work?


You're right. ECNL logically should add  another club since there an odd number of teams in Norcal, and ideally each club should have travel partners when playing out of area teams once travel becomes an option again down the road again. It makes sense for the club to be in the Peninsula/South Bay are since MVLA is the only existing club there, needs a travel partner, and there is more than enough talent in that area to support more than one club. Agree with you too that it's unlikely Thorns will be brought back, after the fiasco when their DOC tried to pull a fast one and got booted out of ECNL. Quakes probably would've been a better choice, but if the rumor is true that their girls program is being terminated, looks like they're out.  Santa Clara might be the next best option, but I don't think they have the numbers and quality to be asked to join. I don't see any other options in that area, and I doubt that ECNL would add anyone in the Sac/Central valley area since that area already has 2 clubs represented.


----------



## Culmu (Apr 21, 2020)

dk_b said:


> That's a really good post.  Not sure what's happening these days at SRU (Ziemers) but. I think Robo will continue attract to Davis but a couple of solid San Juan age groups may make that tough.  I think Marin FC may impact some of the SRU draw for northern Marin and even southern Sonoma counties (and I think Marin will see players from the East Bay and SF who typically do not make the longer commutes).
> 
> In some circles, Mo at LAMO may be considered in that class as an on-field coach (not looking for a debate on this - that's why I intentionally qualified, "in some circles") but it's been a long time since he's had a high-performing team.  And if you look at college placement by club, Mustang has to be in the top tier - the 01s had 13 or so D1 commits, the 02s have a similar number and the 04s (another solid 04 team in NorCal) will have strong #s.  The 03s have not been as high-achieving on the field but they still have a handful commits.
> 
> But the long commute - if you are going to skip clubs for a destination, the decision should be "better" by much more than a marginal difference. Playing for Albertin or Deza may be great but even if you are learning the game in practice, you better be seeing the field in games (and at meaningful times) if you want to leverage for college.  If you are traveling a long time - with all the sacrifices that entails (such as missing out on a LOT of teenage activities + making schoolwork tougher) - you may not know the answer of "is it worth it" until it is too late to make a change that matters.


Robo’s current team is leading their U17 ECNL Bay Area Conference standings


----------



## MacDre (Apr 21, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> You're right. ECNL logically should add  another club since there an odd number of teams in Norcal, and ideally each club should have travel partners when playing out of area teams once travel becomes an option again down the road again. It makes sense for the club to be in the Peninsula/South Bay are since MVLA is the only existing club there, needs a travel partner, and there is more than enough talent in that area to support more than one club. Agree with you too that it's unlikely Thorns will be brought back, after the fiasco when their DOC tried to pull a fast one and got booted out of ECNL. Quakes probably would've been a better choice, but if the rumor is true that their girls program is being terminated, looks like they're out.  Santa Clara might be the next best option, but I don't think they have the numbers and quality to be asked to join. I don't see any other options in that area, and I doubt that ECNL would add anyone in the Sac/Central valley area since that area already has 2 clubs represented.


I admit I’m biased but I think the kids along Hwy 80 need an ECNL club.  So, I’d say Berkeley.  Davis, Mustang, Marin, & MVLA is too far away with traffic.


----------



## dk_b (Apr 21, 2020)

Culmu said:


> Robo’s current team is leading their U17 ECNL Bay Area Conference standings


As far as significance, this is small but one of the casualties of this is that the players who are off to college, don't get a final game against players and coaches against whom they have competed since they were tiny.  I know that there is a historic spring drop off with U19 teams but it still would have been nice to have the kids say their "good byes" to one another - there's a lot of blood, sweat and tears shed over the years in addition to laughs and smoothies and rice bowls.  Robo, as an example, has been a presence for my kid almost this entire time; Albertin, too.  And, of course, all the players.  Maybe this is more a parent's perspective and my own kid might be like, "oh, sure."


----------



## wc_baller (Apr 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I admit I’m biased but I think the kids along Hwy 80 need an ECNL club.  So, I’d say Berkeley.  Davis, Mustang, Marin, & MVLA is too far away with traffic.


The closest club to Berkeley is Bay Oaks, and there is no way they'd be considered. They don't have the track record or a well known coaching staff. Same with Union City, which is somewhat close to Berkeley. Lamorinda is somewhat close as well, and had a decent track record and coaching staff, but I doubt they will get in. They South Bay/Peninsula has 3 million people, has a history of producing quality soccer talent, and only one current ECNL club. That's the most logical spot for another club, but again their is no seemingly good choice currently in that area to get that spot.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 21, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> The closest club to Berkeley is Bay Oaks, and there is no way they'd be considered. They don't have the track record or a well known coaching staff. Same with Union City, which is somewhat close to Berkeley. Lamorinda is somewhat close as well, and had a decent track record and coaching staff, but I doubt they will get in. They South Bay/Peninsula has 3 million people, has a history of producing quality soccer talent, and only one current ECNL club. That's the most logical spot for another club, but again their is no seemingly good choice currently in that area to get that spot.


There are two obvious choices in the south bay.

They just both managed to get everyone mad at them.


----------



## dk_b (Apr 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I admit I’m biased but I think the kids along Hwy 80 need an ECNL club.  So, I’d say Berkeley.  Davis, Mustang, Marin, & MVLA is too far away with traffic.


as someone who lives in Berkeley and has made one of those commutes (and have been involved with one of the local clubs in different capacities), I’m not sure there would be the volume of interest for a viable ECNL club.  The number of teams at Mustang, Davis, Rage, MVLA, etc is just so much more than at the local clubs (even at LAMO, the current numbers are quite low) and that large pipeline is key. The clubs need to count on organic numbers to be supplemented by the “outsiders”.

I know that the odd player here or there will commute to Mustang and I think might to Marin FC (and I know a couple who commutes to Force and then Quakes but that commute is BRUTAL) but, to me, that 80/580 corridor is better off focusing on developing consistency at the NPL level and helping to place their elite players at other clubs when necessary.


----------



## wc_baller (Apr 21, 2020)

dad4 said:


> There are two obvious choices in the south bay.
> 
> They just both managed to get everyone mad at them.


And with good reason. Their club was already in, did some shady stuff to try to play both sides of the fence and got booted for it, burning bridges along the way. Place the blame where it's due if they don't get back in - on the leadership of that former member. Surf and Real So Cal left on good terms and were readmitted quickly, and it probably would've been the same for one of those "obvious choices" if they had exited in the same manner.


----------



## Free Kick (Apr 21, 2020)

dk_b said:


> as someone who lives in Berkeley and has made one of those commutes (and have been involved with one of the local clubs in different capacities), I’m not sure there would be the volume of interest for a viable ECNL club.  The number of teams at Mustang, Davis, Rage, MVLA, etc is just so much more than at the local clubs (even at LAMO, the current numbers are quite low) and that large pipeline is key. The clubs need to count on organic numbers to be supplemented by the “outsiders”.
> 
> I know that the odd player here or there will commute to Mustang and I think might to Marin FC (and I know a couple who commutes to Force and then Quakes but that commute is BRUTAL) but, to me, that 80/580 corridor is better off focusing on developing consistency at the NPL level and helping to place their elite players at other clubs when necessary.


That's been a viable model over the past several years.  Local NPL teams developing top level talent that over time migrate to ECNL.  I've seen it work between clubs when coaches put development first.

Just food for thought but I always felt the Peninsula was ideally located to house an ECNL team.  There isn't one between San Francisco and Mountain View (about 50 miles).  There are however a great number of smaller quality NPL clubs.  Geographically speaking, this would not interfere with any territorial concerns for existing ECNL clubs.


----------



## MacDre (Apr 21, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> The closest club to Berkeley is Bay Oaks, and there is no way they'd be considered. They don't have the track record or a well known coaching staff. Same with Union City, which is somewhat close to Berkeley. Lamorinda is somewhat close as well, and had a decent track record and coaching staff, but I doubt they will get in. They South Bay/Peninsula has 3 million people, has a history of producing quality soccer talent, and only one current ECNL club. That's the most logical spot for another club, but again their is no seemingly good choice currently in that area to get that spot.


Yeah, I definitely don’t understand the evaluation process for ECNL.  But, I have personally seen a few little ballers from the Bay Oaks club.  The parents that I’ve talked to invariably say Bay Oaks is a better “soccer” club than Mustang.  There’s a strong hate for Mustang amongst parents at Bay Oaks because they feel like their best players are being taken by Mustang and they don’t receive any recognition for their contribution to the kids development.
So is ECNL all about the money?


----------



## Tyler Durden (Apr 21, 2020)

I miss the days when the NPL teams were better than most of the ECNL teams in NorCal


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 21, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> And with good reason. Their club was already in, did some shady stuff to try to play both sides of the fence and got booted for it, burning bridges along the way. Place the blame where it's due if they don't get back in - on the leadership of that former member. Surf and Real So Cal left on good terms and were readmitted quickly, and it probably would've been the same for one of those "obvious choices" if they had exited in the same manner.


Hopefully the new top structure has done enough social distancing and created some good will along the way to get back into ECNL, but no matter what happens if there is less travel and can play HS I don't really care!


----------



## MacDre (Apr 21, 2020)

dk_b said:


> as someone who lives in Berkeley and has made one of those commutes (and have been involved with one of the local clubs in different capacities), I’m not sure there would be the volume of interest for a viable ECNL club.  The number of teams at Mustang, Davis, Rage, MVLA, etc is just so much more than at the local clubs (even at LAMO, the current numbers are quite low) and that large pipeline is key. The clubs need to count on organic numbers to be supplemented by the “outsiders”.
> 
> I know that the odd player here or there will commute to Mustang and I think might to Marin FC (and I know a couple who commutes to Force and then Quakes but that commute is BRUTAL) but, to me, that 80/580 corridor is better off focusing on developing consistency at the NPL level and helping to place their elite players at other clubs when necessary.


But why the lack of volume?  I think exclusionary policies and practices-this is where the po folk of the Bay Area live (Vallejo, Rodeo, Richmond, S. Berkeley, & Oakland).  I’m sure this area has the potential and interest to put together many great teams.  I just don’t think it would be as profitable as a club on the peninsula.
I guess it’s more about the money than soccer.  If it don’t make dollars then it don’t make sense.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I admit I’m biased but I think the kids along Hwy 80 need an ECNL club.  So, I’d say Berkeley.  Davis, Mustang, Marin, & MVLA is too far away with traffic.


It is too far with traffic but, unless I'm way off, aren't we only talking 30-40 miles from each other and your "Hwy 80"?  I always thought it was odd that Lamorinda was given a DA team.  Is that a better location?  I still think the San Jose area justifies 1-2 clubs but, if memory serves me, so many of those Quakes and Thorns kids came from other regions.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 21, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> You're right. ECNL logically should add  another club since there an odd number of teams in Norcal, and ideally each club should have travel partners when playing out of area teams once travel becomes an option again down the road again. It makes sense for the club to be in the Peninsula/South Bay are since MVLA is the only existing club there, needs a travel partner, and there is more than enough talent in that area to support more than one club. Agree with you too that it's unlikely Thorns will be brought back, after the fiasco when their DOC tried to pull a fast one and got booted out of ECNL. Quakes probably would've been a better choice, but if the rumor is true that their girls program is being terminated, looks like they're out.  Santa Clara might be the next best option, but I don't think they have the numbers and quality to be asked to join. I don't see any other options in that area, and I doubt that ECNL would add anyone in the Sac/Central valley area since that area already has 2 clubs represented.


All that info makes me think could be zero. 

Not sure how great rumor is on killing off quakes girls program unless they pay for a good portion. Would just not help financially I would assume.I predict it's Placer or no one at this point(assuming the South Bay rumors are accurate). Sad if Quakes program terminated. If I'm betting though I'd go with no one added at this point.


----------



## MacDre (Apr 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It is too far with traffic but, unless I'm way off, aren't we only talking 30-40 miles from each other and your "Hwy 80"?  I always thought it was odd that Lamorinda was given a DA team.  Is that a better location?  I still think the San Jose area justifies 1-2 clubs but, if memory serves me, so many of those Quakes and Thorns kids came from other regions.


LAMO is a perfect location.  It accessible from backroads, and other Hwy’s.  I didn’t go to LAMO because the coach I was talking to got caught up in a sex sting with a minor girl.  I didn’t think I would respond well to how I saw Mo’ talk to some parents.  And I felt like the coaches and players were trying to target and hurt my kid for embarrassing them with her street balling trickery.
After LAMO, the only places in the USA my kid plays are college camps.  Too many haters on club teams for her to break into a roster now.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Apr 21, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> All that info makes me think could be zero.
> If I'm betting though I'd go with no one added at this point.


Agree - If both sides wanted it to happen, wouldn't they have worked something out already?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Apr 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Too many haters on club teams for her to break into a roster now.


Have you tried Mustang? I don't believe that will be the case there. Also, I hear Deza is open to recruiting girls from long distances - but that's just a rumor ;-).


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

Tyler Durden said:


> I miss the days when the NPL teams were better than most of the ECNL teams in NorCal


With a couple of exceptions in NorCal, I think the difference between NPL and ECNL is very small.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Yeah, I definitely don’t understand the evaluation process for ECNL.  But, I have personally seen a few little ballers from the Bay Oaks club.  The parents that I’ve talked to invariably say Bay Oaks is a better “soccer” club than Mustang.  There’s a strong hate for Mustang amongst parents at Bay Oaks because they feel like their best players are being taken by Mustang and they don’t receive any recognition for their contribution to the kids development.
> So is ECNL all about the money?


Look at the roster bios for the major college programs in CA.  Mustang is taking players from a lot of programs.


----------



## davin (Apr 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> With a couple of exceptions in NorCal, I think the difference between NPL and ECNL is very small.


Check the NPL Champions League standings this year. The difference between ECNL and NPL are actually very wide. And those scores and standings are with the ECNL teams treating those NPL games as development opportunities.





						Event Information
					






					events.gotsport.com


----------



## dad4 (Apr 21, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Agree - If both sides wanted it to happen, wouldn't they have worked something out already?


We can hope.   

Ideally, they'd work something with norcal like they did on the boys side.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Apr 21, 2020)

davin said:


> Check the NPL Champions League standings this year. The difference between ECNL and NPL actually very wide. And those scores and standings are with the ECNL teams treating those NPL games a development opportunities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because so many kids were either in DA or ECNL the last couple years. NPL only teams were 3rd tier. If the ex DA clubs end up placing teams in NPL next year, I think Tyler Durden may get to experience some nostalgia.


----------



## davin (Apr 21, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> That's because so many kids were either in DA or ECNL the last couple years. NPL only teams were 3rd tier. If the ex DA clubs end up placing teams in NPL next year, I think Tyler Durden may get to experience some nostalgia.


Haha. None of that made any sense, but ok. Who’s the first and second tier?


----------



## dk_b (Apr 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Yeah, I definitely don’t understand the evaluation process for ECNL.  But, I have personally seen a few little ballers from the Bay Oaks club.  The parents that I’ve talked to invariably say Bay Oaks is a better “soccer” club than Mustang.  There’s a strong hate for Mustang amongst parents at Bay Oaks because they feel like their best players are being taken by Mustang and they don’t receive any recognition for their contribution to the kids development.
> So is ECNL all about the money?


I'd love to have a conversation with those Bay Oaks parents - I may even know some of them.  The reality is that Bay Oaks top girls teams are not that strong any longer - their "best" team in a while was a team that was combined with a Berkeley club most of you in SoCal have never heard of but some of the key players are from that club (it has been a number of years).  Bay Oaks does not lose many players to Mustang and any player who moves from Bay Oaks to Mustang and makes Mustang's ECNL team for her age group is not going to get what she needs at Bay Oaks in terms of competition, exposure, etc.  This is not a slam on Bay Oaks at all but a reality of what the elite players "need" and what smaller clubs can provide.

(as for "recognition" . . . what does that even mean? I know a few excellent players who played at Bay Oaks and moved to Mustang - this is over a 10 year period. Really, really good players (one of whom is in college and two had really good college careers). And there are two others whom I don't know but know of but those are a bit older than the ones I know. It's sort of funny to think about these parents complaining to you, @MacDre )


----------



## dk_b (Apr 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> But why the lack of volume?  I think exclusionary policies and practices-this is where the po folk of the Bay Area live (Vallejo, Rodeo, Richmond, S. Berkeley, & Oakland).  I’m sure this area has the potential and interest to put together many great teams.  I just don’t think it would be as profitable as a club on the peninsula.
> I guess it’s more about the money than soccer.  If it don’t make dollars then it don’t make sense.


You and I could have a good conversation about these issues - the lack of volume, the economic challenges.  When I say the "volume", I mean the sheer # of players who continue to play through the teen years.  There is a drop off and it plays out with nearly every age cohort in that area.  Our area also suffered a lot when youth soccer underwent its major restructuring about 10 or so years ago (with the disintegration of Class I and Class III).  The small clubs that had a peaceful coexistence and a structured hierarchy started to cannibalize each other and the quality of the teams suffered, more players started making lateral club moves (w/promises of how green the grass would be on the other side), etc.  I am of the belief that there are still some really good players - and some excellent on-the-pitch coaches - in that area and there could be some very strong teams year in and year out.  But I also think that the girls who are elite D1 prospects (Power 5, National Team candidates) will not get the same exposure and attention staying along that corridor.  At least not until the overall profile is significantly raised.


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> LAMO is a perfect location.  It accessible from backroads, and other Hwy’s.  I didn’t go to LAMO because the coach I was talking to got caught up in a sex sting with a minor girl.  I didn’t think I would respond well to how I saw Mo’ talk to some parents.  And I felt like the coaches and players were trying to target and hurt my kid for embarrassing them with her street balling trickery.
> After LAMO, the only places in the USA my kid plays are college camps.  Too many haters on club teams for her to break into a roster now.


Magic has a pretty nice little club up in that area


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Apr 21, 2020)

davin said:


> Haha. None of that made any sense, but ok. Who’s the first and second tier?


I'm not sure what part doesn't make sense. My point is that if ex DA clubs return to NPL with in tact teams you will see some cases where those teams beat the ECNL teams in their NPL league.
First and second tier are ECNL and DA in no particular order because it depends on the age group and team. Some ECNL teams are stronger, some DA teams are stronger. And there are a few NPL only exceptions that do challenge both.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

davin said:


> Check the NPL Champions League standings this year. The difference between ECNL and NPL are actually very wide. And those scores and standings are with the ECNL teams treating those NPL games as development opportunities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt but consider this... not everyone has played the same teams and some of the NPL teams really should not be NPL teams.  I'm not sure why they were admitted.  I'm going more on experience with watching these players and teams over the years.  Girls are still jumping to ENCL as they get older but, as a whole, I don't think the gap is that large.  For example, I've watched the MVLA U15 team for years.  That's not a dominant team like the U16 girls are but they're in 1st place.


----------



## Tyler Durden (Apr 21, 2020)

davin said:


> Haha. None of that made any sense, but ok. Who’s the first and second tier?


I'm referring to the time when the ECNL was younger, when the 98, 99 and 00s were playing.  I think things have matured and more of the talent has moved over to the ECNL and DA platforms.  Some of the clubs that are now Academy and ECNL were playing NPL.


----------



## dk_b (Apr 21, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> Magic has a pretty nice little club up in that area


I have been a big fan of Magic for a while (I am friends with one of the families who were part of the original move).  They have good coaching, play some nice soccer.  But they also suffer from Small Club problems - age groups are uneven in terms of talent so that makes it hard to develop at a steady rate and makes it hard for the elite player to get what they need.  But in terms of pedagogy, I think they are a great option,


----------



## MacDre (Apr 21, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Have you tried Mustang? I don't believe that will be the case there. Also, I hear Deza is open to recruiting girls from long distances - but that's just a rumor ;-).


Pat Uriz of Mustang is the first coach I talked to but I have never seen any of his teams play.  I don’t know if it’s true but I heard Mustang wouldn’t be a good fit for a small technical player like Rose Lavelle.  I hear they are very direct and physical.
I talked to Deza and observed his ‘06 team but decided against it because of the commute and I liked the parents and did not want to interfere with team chemistry.
I was looking for a team for my kid at the time because Liga MX Femenil did not allow foreign players.  Now that Xolo’s have moved my kid up to the U15 squad either Liga MX will drop their prohibition on foreign players or give her Mexican citizenship.  She is British too so her second option is playing in the Women’s Super League while attending Oxford or Cambrige.  She also has an agent and is registered with a Mexican club so I don’t think club soccer is an option anymore.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Apr 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Pat Uriz of Mustang is the first coach I talked to but I have never seen any of his teams play.  I don’t know if it’s true but I heard Mustang wouldn’t be a good fit for a small technical player like Rose Lavelle.  I hear they are very direct and physical.
> I talked to Deza and observed his ‘06 team but decided against it because of the commute and I liked the parents and did not want to interfere with team chemistry.
> I was looking for a team for my kid at the time because Liga MX Femenil did not allow foreign players.  Now that Xolo’s have moved my kid up to the U15 squad either Liga MX will drop their prohibition on foreign players or give her Mexican citizenship.  She is British too so her second option is playing in the Women’s Super League while attending Oxford or Cambrige.  She also has an agent and is registered with a Mexican club so I don’t think club soccer is an option anymore.


I think you got some bad advice on Mustang.


----------



## davin (Apr 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No doubt but consider this... not everyone has played the same teams and some of the NPL teams really should not be NPL teams.  I'm not sure why they were admitted.  I'm going more on experience with watching these players and teams over the years.  Girls are still jumping to ENCL as they get older but, as a whole, I don't think the gap is that large.  For example, I've watched the MVLA U15 team for years.  That's not a dominant team like the U16 girls are but they're in 1st place.


Champions League is the top division of NPL. The fact that this MVLA U15 team is in first place in the top NPL division should tell you something. They’re in second to last place in the ECNL league standings and have been playing short handed all year because of major injuries and struggling because if it. If they’re in first place in the Champions League, the gap is very wide between NPL and ECNL.


----------



## davin (Apr 21, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> I'm not sure what part doesn't make sense. My point is that if ex DA clubs return to NPL with in tact teams you will see some cases where those teams beat the ECNL teams in their NPL league.
> First and second tier are ECNL and DA in no particular order because it depends on the age group and team. Some ECNL teams are stronger, some DA teams are stronger. And there are a few NPL only exceptions that do challenge both.


You said “That's because so many kids were either in DA or ECNL the last couple years”. ECNL teams already play in NPL, so that makes no sense.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

davin said:


> Champions League is the top division of NPL. The fact that this MVLA U15 team is in first place in the top NPL division should tell you something. They’re in second to last place in the ECNL league standings and have been playing short handed all year because of major injuries and struggling because if it. If they’re in first place in the Champions League, the gap is very wide between NPL and ECNL.


Their record in NPL this year is 8-1-2.  Did you look at which NPL teams they have results against?  They're beating the worst teams.  You totally ignored my point.  Until everyone plays everyone, your record really isn't that relevant. "Champions League is the top division of NPL."  Yes, it is, and you see a team like Cougars has condeded 45 goals and scored none.  Please...

And every team has injuries... that's a bullshit excuse.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Apr 21, 2020)

davin said:


> Champions League is the top division of NPL. The fact that this MVLA U15 team is in first place in the top NPL division should tell you something. They’re in second to last place in the ECNL league standings and have been playing short handed all year because of major injuries and struggling because if it. If they’re in first place in the Champions League, the gap is very wide between NPL and ECNL.


Standings are tricky indicator when only part of a season has been played. U15 MVLA is ahead of San Juan in NPL but behind them in ECNL. There are a whole bunch of ECNL teams in NorCal that aren't very different from each other.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Apr 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Pat Uriz of Mustang is the first coach I talked to but I have never seen any of his teams play.  I don’t know if it’s true but I heard Mustang wouldn’t be a good fit for a small technical player like Rose Lavelle.  I hear they are very direct and physical.
> I talked to Deza and observed his ‘06 team but decided against it because of the commute and I liked the parents and did not want to interfere with team chemistry.
> I was looking for a team for my kid at the time because Liga MX Femenil did not allow foreign players.  Now that Xolo’s have moved my kid up to the U15 squad either Liga MX will drop their prohibition on foreign players or give her Mexican citizenship.  She is British too so her second option is playing in the Women’s Super League while attending Oxford or Cambrige.  She also has an agent and is registered with a Mexican club so I don’t think club soccer is an option anymore.


Nice. Your girl is on a good path. How many kids can say Oxford or Cambridge is backup plan? I enjoy your contributions to the board. Keep them coming.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Apr 21, 2020)

davin said:


> You said “That's because so many kids were either in DA or ECNL the last couple years”. ECNL teams already play in NPL, so that makes no sense.


The DA teams didn't. With a bunch of players in DA, of course NPL is much weaker. If DA teams go back to NPL, ECNL teams might not be so dominant anymore.


----------



## MacDre (Apr 21, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> Magic has a pretty nice little club up in that area


Magic offered her fully funded after she did a session with one of their coaches and  I believe his name is Michael.   She was too young and I thought the GDA patch was a necessity for any serious player at the time.  

Hi, my name is Mac and I love Kool Aid!


----------



## davin (Apr 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Their record in NPL this year is 8-1-2.  Did you look at which NPL teams they have results against?  They're beating the worst teams.  You totally ignored my point.  Until everyone plays everyone, your record really isn't that relevant.
> 
> And every team has injuries... that's a bullshit excuse.


The NPL has promotion/relegation. First/second place in lower division get promoted up. Keep getting promoted and you end up in the top division. The top division is champions league, so those are NPL’s best teams. They’re beating up on the best teams in the NPL while struggling in ECNL. Gap is wide.


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Magic offered her fully funded after she did a session with one of their coaches and  I believe his name is Michael.   She was too young and I thought the GDA patch was a necessity for any serious player at the time.
> 
> Hi, my name is Mac and I love Kool Aid!


I pay attention, but not close enough -- the girl is the driving force - have done small club bottom team, top team, medium club, ODP, big club, DA. Someone talks to girl, girl say hey, I say hey and off we go.  Luckily we live where there are pretty much limitless choices/opportunities as far as girls soccer. At least that was the case until a couple of months ago, hopefully even the smaller clubs can survive this. For girl it is alot about who she is playing then level of competition, luckily both have coincided with advancing her level and skill.


----------



## MacDre (Apr 21, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> I think you got some bad advice on Mustang.


That’s good to know.  Even though my kid has never played for Mustang I feel like Pat Uriz has contributed to her development.  He’s always been accessible and answered many of my questions.  And I like to ask tough questions that make many uncomfortable.  If my kid makes it Pat Uriz, and McGuire and Risenhoover at Cal can all truthfully say that they’ve substantially contributed to her development.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

davin said:


> The NPL has promotion/relegation. First/second place in lower division get promoted up. Keep getting promoted and you end up in the top division. The top division is champions league, so those are NPL’s best teams. They’re beating up on the best teams in the NPL while struggling in ECNL. Gap is wide.


LMAO!  No they are not.  Of their 8 wins, 6 are against the bottom 6 teams.  You're delusional.


----------



## davin (Apr 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  No they are not.  Of their 8 wins, 6 are against the bottom 6 teams.  You're delusional.


LOL. 5 out of the top 6 teams for that age group in the Champions League are ECNL teams. It’s like that for every age group in the Champions League every year, and that’s with the ECNL coaches using this league as tune ups for the other league, but keep on thinking that there is a very small difference between leagues.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Apr 21, 2020)

davin said:


> 5 out of the top 6 teams for that age group in the Champions League are ECNL teams. It’s like that for every age group in the Champions League every year, but keep on thinking that there is a very small difference between leagues.


A more useful statement is that there is a big gap between the top and the bottom of NPL champions league. Don't you think that's because DA left a vacuum that allowed teams that would not otherwise be in champions league to qualify in their absence? Of course ECNL teams are stronger than small club NPL teams and DA club B teams. 
Let's hope the changing landscape remedies this gap so that ECNL teams can get better competition in NPL, which is a good portion of their games for the season.


----------



## davin (Apr 21, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> A more useful statement is that there is a big gap between the top and the bottom of NPL champions league. Don't you think that's because DA left a vacuum that allowed teams that would not otherwise be in champions league to qualify in their absence? Of course ECNL teams are stronger than small club NPL teams and DA club B teams.
> Let's hope the changing landscape remedies this gap so that ECNL teams can get better competition in NPL, which is a good portion of their games for the season.


Not sure what this conversation has to do with GDA. I know you’re a GDA homer but whether or not GDA teams are in the league is irrelevant to the gap between the leagues we’re discussing.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

davin said:


> LOL. 5 out of the top 6 teams for that age group in the Champions League are ECNL teams. It’s like that for every age group in the Champions League every year, and that’s with the ECNL coaches using this league as tune ups for the other league, but keep on thinking that there is a very small difference between leagues.


You keep missing the point.  Not every body played everybody, so it doesn't matter who is on top.  Your team is on top but 6 of their 8 wins are against the 6 worst teams.  You haven't played the best teams yet!  My player is in that NPL group.  You keep on thinking 6 of 8 wins against the 6 worst teams is bragging rights.


----------



## davin (Apr 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You keep missing the point.  Not every body played everybody, so it doesn't matter who is on top.  Your team is on top but 6 of their 8 wins are against the 6 worst teams.  You haven't played the best teams yet!  My player is in that NPL group.  You keep on thinking 6 of 8 wins against the 6 worst teams is bragging rights.


The top two non-ECNL teams in the current standings in that division are 0-3 against ECNL teams. Who do you think are best teams and what are their records against the ECNL teams in the division?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

davin said:


> The top two non-ECNL teams in the current standings in that division are 0-3 against ECNL teams. Who do you think are best teams and what are their records against the ECNL teams in the division?


Doesn't matter what I think.  When 6 of your 8 wins are against the worst 6 teams, you learn that doing your homework is a good idea.  Especially when you're 'battling a ton of injuries" and "working on development opportunities by beating up on the *WORST *teams in NPL."


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Doesn't matter what I think.  When 6 of your 8 wins are against the worst 6 teams, you learn that doing your homework is a good idea.  Especially when you're 'battling a ton of injuries" and "working on development opportunities by beating up on the *WORST *teams in NPL."


Have to agree. Until you play everyone, it's hard to claim one team is really at the top. 

Most ECNL teams use NPL as getting their bench playing time and working on certain aspects of the game. If they are playing a local team and want some players, they may plays starters longer. The bottom half clubs, and top end NPL non ECNL in some ages are pretty close and sometimes NPL team better. IMO it's pointless to judge any results vs a ECNL team even if that team is near top of standings. You're not getting the same game as you would get ecnl vs ecnl team in league.


----------



## davin (Apr 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Doesn't matter what I think.  When 6 of your 8 wins are against the worst 6 teams, you learn that doing your homework is a good idea.  Especially when you're 'battling a ton of injuries" and "working on development opportunities by beating up on the *WORST *teams in NPL."


LOL. You’re the one who brought that team up as the reason why you think the league qualities are similar. My only point about was that this particular team struggles in the other league but has done well in NPL, which indicates that the league they’ve struggled in has more quality. I personally don’t really care about that particular team’s results, since my dd plays in an older age group in the same club. And if you’re correct that they got their wins against the worst teams in the NPL league, it doesn’t explain why 5 of the 6 top Teams are from ECNL, and that’s without the top ECNL team from that age group is playing a year up in the champions league.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

davin said:


> LOL. You’re the one who brought that team up as the reason why you think the league qualities are similar. My only point about was that this particular team struggles in the other league but has done well in NPL, which indicates that the league they’ve struggled in has more quality. I personally don’t really care about that particular team’s results, since my dd plays in an older age group in the same club. And if you’re correct that they got their wins against the worst teams in the NPL league, it doesn’t explain why 5 of the 6 top Teams are from ECNL, and that’s without the top ECNL team from that age group is playing a year up in the champions league.


I did bring it up.  I've seen all those teams, including MVLA, and they don't separate themselves.  You don't care about team results, which is evident since you didn't bother to see who is playing who, but you note the top 5 of 6 are ECNL.  LOL!  Okay... on any given day, the top 5 NPL teams can beat the top 5 top ECNL teams.  Rage, San Juan, MVLA, Davis, whatever.  4 of 7 wins for SJ were the bottom teams.  3 of Rage's 6 wins were bottom 3 teams.  Hell, Rage was beaten 6-0 by Odyssey.  Must have been a ton of injuries that day!  Mustang is pretty good, after inheriting half a team in a year, and San Juan is pretty good.  Everyone else is equal.


----------



## UOP (Apr 21, 2020)

NPL is a good league but if GDA or ECNL played to win I don't think the games would be that close.  Both use the NPL as a developmental league.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

UOP said:


> NPL is a good league but if GDA or ECNL played to win I don't think the games would be that close.  Both use the NPL as a developmental league.


Then I need to go back and ask what they were developing when losing 6-0 to an NPL team.  Maybe the ability to rebound for the next game?


----------



## dad4 (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Then I need to go back and ask what they were developing when losing 6-0 to an NPL team.  Maybe the ability to rebound for the next game?


They may have been developing their bench.  Teams also need to give their starters a time off for recovery so they don’t get hurt.

Or, the NPL team played an awesome game and good for them.  I don’t see any reason to read too much into it.


----------



## Cibo (Apr 22, 2020)

dad4 said:


> They may have been developing their bench.  Teams also need to give their starters a time off for recovery so they don’t get hurt.
> 
> Or, the NPL team played an awesome game and good for them.  I don’t see any reason to read too much into it.


dad4 is right. Some ECNL/GDA Rosters are 20+ and don't even roster their top players for NPL matches. They play twice as many matches as NPL only teams since they play two leagues and use NPL to get the end of the bench playing time.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

Cibo said:


> dad4 is right. Some ECNL/GDA Rosters are 20+ and don't even roster their top players for NPL matches. They play twice as many matches as NPL only teams since they play two leagues and use NPL to get the end of the bench playing time.


I could believe that if I didn't know the teams and see who they play... but I digress.


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Then I need to go back and ask what they were developing when losing 6-0 to an NPL team.  Maybe the ability to rebound for the next game?


There are lots of things to learn in a 6-0 loss for both players and coaches. Like many have said these "ECNL" labeled teams are probably a combination of bench top teamers with 2nd teamers. So girls that don't get as much playing time and not together. Probably learn more about the mental makeup of the girls than the skill. Not all NPL teams are bottom feeders, some are just smaller clubs that can't get to ECNL. For a large part though if a top ECNL team brought the full A team against a regular NPL team the games wouldn't be all that fun to watch on a regular basis


----------



## Free Kick (Apr 22, 2020)

ECNL added four more clubs to the SW conference today.  I believe that makes a total of six additional to that division (SD Surf, Real, Beach, Legends, WC and Pateadores).  I think that's a good thing.  Outside of the sheer size and accomplishments of those clubs, are there other reasons why so many clubs were added with relative ease?.  I know little of the So Cal scene and was curious as to why/how those clubs were quickly brought into the umbrella but nothing thus far here in Nor Cal.  Thoughts?


----------



## wc_baller (Apr 22, 2020)

Free Kick said:


> ECNL added four more clubs to the SW conference today.  I believe that makes a total of six additional to that division (SD Surf, Real, Beach, Legends, WC and Pateadores).  I think that's a good thing.  Outside of the sheer size and accomplishments of those clubs, are there other reasons why so many clubs were added with relative ease?.  I know little of the So Cal scene and was curious as to why/how those clubs were quickly brought into the umbrella but nothing thus far here in Nor Cal.  Thoughts?


The four clubs in the press release today(Legends, Beach, WC, and Pats) were not added to ECNL. They were added to the ECNL Regional League(ECRL), which is where ECNL clubs place their 2nd teams. These four new clubs will be playing against ECNL clubs' second teams next year. Not sure what the plan is for NorCal, or if ECRL is even an option for the ex GDA teams here.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 22, 2020)

Free Kick said:


> ECNL added four more clubs to the SW conference today.  I believe that makes a total of six additional to that division (SD Surf, Real, Beach, Legends, WC and Pateadores).  I think that's a good thing.  Outside of the sheer size and accomplishments of those clubs, are there other reasons why so many clubs were added with relative ease?.  I know little of the So Cal scene and was curious as to why/how those clubs were quickly brought into the umbrella but nothing thus far here in Nor Cal.  Thoughts?


This was to the regional league. Not main ECNL league. So ECNL's 2nd division basically.


----------



## Free Kick (Apr 22, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> The four clubs in the press release today(Legends, Beach, WC, and Pats) were not added to ECNL. They were added to the ECNL Regional League(ECRL), which is where ECNL clubs place their 2nd teams. These four new clubs will be playing against ECNL clubs' second teams next year. Not sure what the plan is for NorCal, or if ECRL is even an option for the ex GDA teams here.


Got it!  Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 26, 2020)

Free Kick said:


> Got it!  Thanks for clarifying!


Seems like all the DA clubs are weighing options or seeing what is available to them at this point -- Wonder what the likely hood is they are talking to one another and what all the options are at this point with what clubs in each:
ECNL
ECRL
NPL
GAL
MLS
Whatever else is out there


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Apr 26, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> Seems like all the DA clubs are weighing options or seeing what is available to them at this point -- Wonder what the likely hood is they are talking to one another and what all the options are at this point with what clubs in each:
> ECNL
> ECRL
> NPL
> ...


They are all taking to each other regularly. They are waiting for ECNL decisions and will decide between ECNL, GAL and NPL. MLS is not offering a girls league this coming season.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 26, 2020)

Does GAL have a decent offer for norcal?

Hope y'all join us in NPL however it works out with GAL/ECNL.


----------



## offtopic (Apr 26, 2020)

GAL announced conferences yesterday(?) with nothing in the NW. They look to have about 8-10 teams per conference...seems like the odds of adding the NW is small with the number of ex-DA teams located in the area (unless they add some random nocal clubs or ECNL B teams). I have a difficult time visualizing any path to success for that league.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Apr 26, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Does GAL have a decent offer for norcal?
> 
> Hope y'all join us in NPL however it works out with GAL/ECNL.


I don’t know the details. I think all the previous DA clubs would need to go in together. Even if they did, it means an awful lot of travel and still no cross play with closer ECNL teams. Not my favorite option but we’ll just have to see how things settle out.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 26, 2020)

offtopic said:


> GAL announced conferences yesterday(?) with nothing in the NW. They look to have about 8-10 teams per conference...seems like the odds of adding the NW is small with the number of ex-DA teams located in the area (unless they add some random nocal clubs or ECNL B teams). I have a difficult time visualizing any path to success for that league.


That's why I was surprised they didn't offer SW to the norcal teams.  Larger is more viable.

I think GA will do ok.  The ultimate goal is probably to get a merger with ECNL or create something with USYS.  I can see either one happening.

As long as good games get scheduled, it's good.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 26, 2020)

dad4 said:


> That's why I was surprised they didn't offer SW to the norcal teams.  Larger is more viable.
> 
> I think GA will do ok.  The ultimate goal is probably to get a merger with ECNL or create something with USYS.  I can see either one happening.
> 
> As long as good games get scheduled, it's good.


Don’t think GA conference roll out is done. NW could end up being just the current GDA nw and a couple more if no one else ends up in ECNL. Ideally would find another team or two in WA or Ore and Utah for travel as flying to or from Seattle or SLC from one game is rough.


----------



## Anon9 (Apr 26, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> I don’t know the details. I think all the previous DA clubs would need to go in together. Even if they did, it means an awful lot of travel and still no cross play with closer ECNL teams. Not my favorite option but we’ll just have to see how things settle out.


The biggest question mark is Earthquakes. The club has not yet committed to supporting a girls program for the next soccer year. Without them leading the charge on any new league, most likely no new league would take a foothold in Northern California. There are also a lot of rumors about where the director will end up. Only time will tell. I see Thorns playing NPL for the near future, and Lamorinda will most likely be like PSV, a small club that competes well in NPL and State Cup in the youngers. Placer is the most likely club to join ECNL, this year or next. Fingers crossed  for good, local competition in the next couple years.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Apr 26, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> The biggest question mark is Earthquakes. The club has not yet committed to supporting a girls program for the next soccer year. Without them leading the charge on any new league, most likely no new league would take a foothold in Northern California. There are also a lot of rumors about where the director will end up. Only time will tell. I see Thorns playing NPL for the near future, and Lamorinda will most likely be like PSV, a small club that competes well in NPL and State Cup in the youngers. Placer is the most likely club to join ECNL, this year or next. Fingers crossed  for good, local competition in the next couple years.


Isn't the Louisville club that just got ECNL a "new" club with roots in a disbanded club? I could see something like that happening if they wanted to get the Quakes teams over with Deza and the Quakes themselves were no longer willing to support the girls side.

Currently, ECNL NW has 19 teams. Below is each metro area with its population in millions and the number of teams. Based on population alone, Seattle appears to be overrepresented by a team and SF definitely low by at least one team. Further, in terms of where the 5 teams are located in the SF metro area, only one is on the Peninsula (I'll define that as from SF to San Jose inclusive) with a population of about 3.5 million. They could definitely use another team somewhere between SF and San Jose. We'll see.

Boise ID: 0.7 (1)
SLC UT: 1.2 (1)
Portland OR: 2.5, (2)
Sacramento CA: 2.7 (2)
Denver CO: 2.8 (3)
Seattle WA: 3.5 (5)
SF CA: 7.7 (5)


----------



## dad4 (Apr 26, 2020)

SJ is big.  2 million people in SCC, and MVLA is way over at one end.  Probably room for one club north peninsula and one club east san jose.


----------



## Free Kick (Apr 27, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Further, in terms of where the 5 teams are located in the SF metro area, only one is on the Peninsula (I'll define that as from SF to San Jose inclusive) with a population of about 3.5 million. They could definitely use another team somewhere between SF and San Jose. We'll see.


Not having an ECNL team between Marin and Mountain View continues to be a mystery when you consider the population and amount of soccer that is played in those 50 plus miles.  It is a missed opportunity in my opinion.


----------



## wc_baller (Apr 27, 2020)

Free Kick said:


> Not having an ECNL team between Marin and Mountain View continues to be a mystery when you consider the population and amount of soccer that is played in those 50 plus miles.  It is a missed opportunity in my opinion.


The problem is that there isn't any existing club in that area that has the reputation, numbers, staff, facilities, to compete on that level. Look at what happened when Burlingame was given entry to the GDA in its initial season. Every Burlingame team was getting blown out every game by huge numbers, and they dropped out of GDA before the end of the first season.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 27, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> The problem is that there isn't any existing club in that area that has the reputation, numbers, staff, facilities, to compete on that level. Look at what happened when Burlingame was given entry to the GDA in its initial season. Every Burlingame team was getting blown out every game by huge numbers, and they dropped out of GDA before the end of the first season.


I will confess today.  We ((my dd)) did not go up North for first year of GDA.  I swear and it was for one reason and one reason only.  Guess why Baller?


----------



## Anon9 (Apr 27, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Isn't the Louisville club that just got ECNL a "new" club with roots in a disbanded club? I could see something like that happening if they wanted to get the Quakes teams over with Deza and the Quakes themselves were no longer willing to support the girls side.
> 
> Currently, ECNL NW has 19 teams. Below is each metro area with its population in millions and the number of teams. Based on population alone, Seattle appears to be overrepresented by a team and SF definitely low by at least one team. Further, in terms of where the 5 teams are located in the SF metro area, only one is on the Peninsula (I'll define that as from SF to San Jose inclusive) with a population of about 3.5 million. They could definitely use another team somewhere between SF and San Jose. We'll see.
> 
> ...


Earthquakes have already applied (Thorns as well) for ECNL, and have been denied. Politics? Revenge? Maybe. But both did ECNL wrong and are now on the outside looking in.
If you look at the ECNL national clubs map, there are a lot of priority areas where they will add clubs first.


----------



## Ksoccer07 (Apr 27, 2020)

I have heard that Placer boys got ECNL but haven't heard about the girls side yet? There are 4 more teams in norcal being picked for boys ECNL Northern Cal league and ecnl hasn't announced yet? My speculation is they are seeing if there are strong boys clubs that also have strong girls side to join? I know ecnl didn't want Placer in the past because they are too close to San Juan and Davis but I think if Placers DA stays intact and goes ecnl they can walk right in and be very competitive from the start. Also the clubs aren't that close and I think the #'S can support another club. I have also heard Ecnl doesn't want any more girls clubs in norcal so who knows?


----------



## dad4 (Apr 27, 2020)

can someone point to the history on quakes and thorns?  What did each do to ECNL to create the bad blood?


----------



## Tyler Durden (Apr 27, 2020)

Thorns formerly De Anza Force was an ECNL Club.  When academy was created the president was told by ECNL to chose between the two platforms.  President then decided to pivot and create the Thorns brand for Academy and keep force club in ECNL. 

Quakes the Girls director had a national championship team that he coached and assembled that ultimately was playing for De Anza Force.  Power struggle between him and president and in the final year the coach left the program and I am unaware but the girls on that team decided that they would not play during the season and it fell apart.  Many beleive the coach told the girls to not play for the club after he departed.  I am unsure if this is true.  Therefore, ECNL has hard feelings toward Quakes because the director may have told players to not compete in ECNL games after he left.

Soap opera script.  lol


----------



## wc_baller (Apr 27, 2020)

dad4 said:


> can someone point to the history on quakes and thorns?  What did each do to ECNL to create the bad blood?


To make a long story short, from what I remember:
- Baicher was the DOC and Deza ran the ECNL program at DeAnza
- DeAnza announces they will join GDA.
- GDA was announced, and Deza made a deal with Quakes to create their GDA program
- Deza left mid-season and took many of DeAnza's ECNL players with him, leaving DeAnza ECNL teams to really struggle end of season and in postseason.
- All of the other ECNL clubs in NorCal decide to not stay in ECNL and not join GDA
- DeAnza tries to keep ECNL while joining GDA, but they don't meet ECNL's criteria to have both
- DeAnza makes a deal with the newly created California Thorns, who have been struggling to get their program going, to partner with them and steer DeAnza players to the Thorns.
- ECNL learns of this and tells DeAnza that they will be booted if they have that deal with the Thorns.
- DeAnza puts out an official statement that they have no affiliation with the Thorns
- ECNL knows the statement is BS, and boots DeAnza
- Thorns officially announces their partnership with DeAnza
- DeAnza moves their girls program to the Thorns, and Baicher is their DOC


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 27, 2020)

Tyler Durden said:


> Thorns formerly De Anza Force was an ECNL Club.  When academy was created the president was told by ECNL to chose between the two platforms.  President then decided to pivot and create the Thorns brand for Academy and keep force club in ECNL.
> 
> Quakes the Girls director had a national championship team that he coached and assembled that ultimately was playing for De Anza Force.  Power struggle between him and president and in the final year the coach left the program and I am unaware but the girls on that team decided that they would not play during the season and it fell apart.  Many beleive the coach told the girls to not play for the club after he departed.  I am unsure if this is true.  Therefore, ECNL has hard feelings toward Quakes because the director may have told players to not compete in ECNL games after he left.
> 
> Soap opera script.  lol


I have hard feelings too.  We were supposed to play them in the Far West Regioanl finals but they all quit I heard.  Thanks for helping me see the Nocal picture better. That was my dream championship game.  We had to beat De Anza and Desa to have bragging rights ((I honestly had no idea about MLVA and others.  It was built up big time from my dd coach.  Two heavyweights)) as the country's #1 04' team.  Why a coach walks away before Far West Regionals is one of my big mysteries.


----------



## Cibo (Apr 27, 2020)

I have no inside knowledge but my best guess is if both Thorns and Earthquakes were rejected by ECNL, it was for two different reasons. Thorns is the easy one to reject due to the reasons listed on this thread. Earthquakes is a bit more complicated because Deza didn't directly do anything to ECNL and I'm not here to defend him. His departure was from Force to the Earthquakes as a Coach. The Earthquakes should have no issues with ECNL and instead are probably looking to drop/move the girls program all together. Has any MLS club joined ECNL boys or girls?


----------



## dk_b (Apr 27, 2020)

dad4 said:


> can someone point to the history on quakes and thorns?  What did each do to ECNL to create the bad blood?





wc_baller said:


> To make a long story short, from what I remember:
> - Baicher was the DOC and Deza ran the ECNL program at DeAnza
> - DeAnza announces they will join GDA.
> - GDA was announced, and Deza made a deal with Quakes to create their GDA program
> ...


From a Northern California outsider's view, this looks pretty accurate.  I will add to bullet #5 that at least 1 of those ECNL clubs was on the initial GDA list and even promoted it w/in the club, leaving players and families wondering what was going to happen.  But for the HS prohibition, I think the result would have been really different for that club. And if that one area could have been resolved - I have always contended it would have required less centralized scheduling (the ECNL model) b/c only a small # of states (like 4 to 6; I have not counted in a while) play HS in Winter while the rest are pretty evenly split b/t Fall and Spring - I wonder if the broad-base of support throughout the national soccer consumer constituency would have been different.  Obviously, the issues that led to the cessation of DA are more varied than HS but, on the girls' side, just how different would those issues have been had GDA uniformly been recognized as THE premier platform for the vast majority of elite players?  ECNL would have fizzled, I think (b/c al the colleges would not have split their recruiting trips).


----------



## Anon9 (Apr 27, 2020)

Cibo said:


> I have no inside knowledge but my best guess is if both Thorns and Earthquakes were rejected by ECNL, it was for two different reasons. Thorns is the easy one to reject due to the reasons listed on this thread. Earthquakes is a bit more complicated because Deza didn't directly do anything to ECNL and I'm not here to defend him. His departure was from Force to the Earthquakes as a Coach. The Earthquakes should have no issues with ECNL and instead are probably looking to drop/move the girls program all together. Has any MLS club joined ECNL boys or girls?


He was the ECNL director for DeAnza Force. Left mid-season, leaving the ECNL teams without a coach (and players.) 3 months later, they’re all at Earthquakes like a big happy family. So yes, he is responsible for what happened.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 27, 2020)

Free Kick said:


> Not having an ECNL team between Marin and Mountain View continues to be a mystery when you consider the population and amount of soccer that is played in those 50 plus miles.  It is a missed opportunity in my opinion.


I think the issue based on what I remember, what club can handle ECNL in that space? Very few even good clubs between MV and Marin. I think simple solution is one in San Jose but like everyone has said, so much drama through the years it's not a easy YES.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 27, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> I think the issue based on what I remember, what club can handle ECNL in that space? Very few even good clubs between MV and Marin. I think simple solution is one in San Jose but like everyone has said, so much drama through the years it's not a easy YES.


SF elite, maybe?


----------



## Free Kick (Apr 27, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> The problem is that there isn't any existing club in that area that has the reputation, numbers, staff, facilities, to compete on that level. Look at what happened when Burlingame was given entry to the GDA in its initial season. Every Burlingame team was getting blown out every game by huge numbers, and they dropped out of GDA before the end of the first season.


Fair point.  SF to Mountain View is such a huge territory with an abundance of players, which brings lots of micro clubs (my knowledge is only on the girls side).  These smaller clubs are fantastic at what they do and top out at one of the various NPL levels.  I always felt the peninsula was a prime location for an elite club as it sits in the middle of the North and South Bay.  These clubs on the peninsula for one reason or another, never combined or sought to expand and grow, which underscores your example.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 27, 2020)

Free Kick said:


> Fair point.  SF to Mountain View is such a huge territory with an abundance of players, which brings lots of micro clubs (my knowledge is only on the girls side).  These smaller clubs are fantastic at what they do and top out at one of the various NPL levels.  I always felt the peninsula was a prime location for an elite club as it sits in the middle of the North and South Bay.  These clubs on the peninsula for one reason or another, never combined or sought to expand and grow, which underscores your example.


I agree. Location wise the peninsula would be perfect. There is enough talent on the Peninsula but it's so spread out. Facilities is another big one. Not many clubs have enough fields. Too many apartments and condos being built for field space! A few clubs have tried to combine on the Peninsula awhile back but too many egos ended up ruining those chances fairly quick. Shocker, I know.


----------



## Free Kick (Apr 27, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> I agree. Location wise the peninsula would be perfect. There is enough talent on the Peninsula but it's so spread out. Facilities is another big one. Not many clubs have enough fields. Too many apartments and condos being built for field space! A few clubs have tried to combine on the Peninsula awhile back but too many egos ended up ruining those chances fairly quick. Shocker, I know.


Egos, certainly but I believe the major stumbling block were the City's themselves.  Several of the Cities on the Peninsula allocate field priority based upon the percentage of residents who would use the field.  So, if clubs combined and now you have a larger number of non-residents using the fields, you would have a lower percentage of resident usage and thus could/would get bumped down the priority list for other sports.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 27, 2020)

dad4 said:


> SF elite, maybe?


They seem to be doing solid work on the girls side in the middle age groups  per NPL standings. Pretty close to Marin so not sure ECNL would add another club only about 15-20 miles apart. I think those other clubs with more history mentioned would get in before them. Having no drama with ECNL though could help any club it seems. Location wise, Peninsula I'm guessing would make more sense but not everything makes sense in youth soccer!


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 27, 2020)

Free Kick said:


> Egos, certainly but I believe the major stumbling block were the City's themselves.  Several of the Cities on the Peninsula allocate field priority based upon the percentage of residents who would use the field.  So, if clubs combined and now you have a larger number of non-residents using the fields, you would have a lower percentage of resident usage and thus could/would get bumped down the priority list for other sports.


Yes, very good point. Peninsula and SF getting enough fields is a nightmare often times. naturally when you have ECNL, you're going to get a lot of interest from outside the home base.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Apr 27, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Earthquakes have already applied (Thorns as well) for ECNL, and have been denied. Politics? Revenge? Maybe. But both did ECNL wrong and are now on the outside looking in.
> If you look at the ECNL national clubs map, there are a lot of priority areas where they will add clubs first.


Interesting. What are the priority areas where they will add teams?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Apr 27, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> The problem is that there isn't any existing club in that area that has the reputation, numbers, staff, facilities, to compete on that level. Look at what happened when Burlingame was given entry to the GDA in its initial season. Every Burlingame team was getting blown out every game by huge numbers, and they dropped out of GDA before the end of the first season.


Keep in mind there were two other DA teams in this area (Thorns and Quakes) along with MVLA that were competing with Burlingame for the top girls. So, yeah, not enough girls to support 4 "premier" clubs in the area. Both Quakes and Thorns are among the better clubs nationwide in terms of performance. Those girls will still be in the area.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Apr 27, 2020)

Free Kick said:


> Egos, certainly but I believe the major stumbling block were the City's themselves.  Several of the Cities on the Peninsula allocate field priority based upon the percentage of residents who would use the field.  So, if clubs combined and now you have a larger number of non-residents using the fields, you would have a lower percentage of resident usage and thus could/would get bumped down the priority list for other sports.


This is a good point that isn't nearly as "entertaining" as the egos, but very significant.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Apr 27, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> but not everything makes sense in youth soccer!


.


----------



## wc_baller (Apr 27, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Keep in mind there were two other DA teams in this area (Thorns and Quakes) along with MVLA that were competing with Burlingame for the top girls. So, yeah, not enough girls to support 4 "premier" clubs in the area. Both Quakes and Thorns are among the better clubs nationwide in terms of performance. Those girls will still be in the area.


Agree with you that there is more than enough talent for a 2nd ECNL team in the South Bay or Peninsula, and there SHOULD be another one added there, as it makes perfect sense for MVLA to have a travel partner(once traveling is safe again) and allows for better local competition. My only point is that there really isn't a club on the pensinsula that checks all the boxes(reputation, coaching staff, facilities, etc.) and would be a good candidate.
The ideal candidates, if not for the unfortunate history, are the Quakes or Thorns in the South Bay, but not sure if they can unburn that bridge.
Here's what I think happens, although it might sound a little crazy.... Thorns doesn't get in since they are associated with DeAnza, and DeAnza was the club that burned ECNL. If Quakes disbands their girls program, as rumored, Deza goes to an existing club(my guess would be Barcelona Bay Area since Quakes has an existing relationship with them, they are in an ideal location - South San jose - and they have decent numbers of players), and that club gets ECNL because of Deza.


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 27, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> Agree with you that there is more than enough talent for a 2nd ECNL team in the South Bay or Peninsula, and there SHOULD be another one added there, as it makes perfect sense for MVLA to have a travel partner(once traveling is safe again) and allows for better local competition. My only point is that there really isn't a club on the pensinsula that checks all the boxes(reputation, coaching staff, facilities, etc.) and would be a good candidate.
> The ideal candidates, if not for the unfortunate history, are the Quakes or Thorns in the South Bay, but not sure if they can unburn that bridge.
> Here's what I think happens, although it might sound a little crazy.... Thorns doesn't get in since they are associated with DeAnza, and DeAnza was the club that burned ECNL. If Quakes disbands their girls program, as rumored, Deza goes to an existing club(my guess would be Barcelona Bay Area since Quakes has an existing relationship with them, they are in an ideal location - South San jose - and they have decent numbers of players), and that club gets ECNL because of Deza.


I would say that isn't a bad assessment of what could happen with Deza and the former DA Quakes program.  I think it was a combination for the DeAnza ECNL failure - 1 was Deza leaving for the Quakes Girls Academy Director position (I think that was it) and leaving his ECNL position at DeAnza 2. DeAnza had a boys Academy team already and had someone come in on the girls side that wanted a Girls DA program in the area and had a relationship with DeAnza. Thorns Heirarchy on the girls side wasn't in the DeAnza family when it all went down.
Wish things would get hammered out for all DA clubs in NorCal.


----------



## wc_baller (Apr 27, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> Thorns Heirarchy on the girls side wasn't in the DeAnza family when it all went down.


Baicher, currently listed on the Thorns website as their DOC, was running DeAnza at the time they were kicked out of ECNL, and still is in charge at DeAnza. He was the guy who made all the ultimate decisions for that club leading up to DeAnza getting the boot from ECNL. Thorns/Baicher, in my opinion, are less likely to get back in than Deza.


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 27, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> Baicher, currently listed on the Thorns website as their DOC, was running DeAnza at the time they were kicked out of ECNL, and still is in charge at DeAnza. He was the guy who made all the ultimate decisions for that club leading up to DeAnza getting the boot from ECNL. Thorns/Baicher, in my opinion, are less likely to get back in than Deza.


could be possible that is the case but near the top of Thorns is Paul Bravo and Brandi Chastain is major player in their system. Website hasn't been updated in a while it seems.  I dont' know all of the levels or interactions.


----------



## Cibo (Apr 27, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> Baicher, currently listed on the Thorns website as their DOC, was running DeAnza at the time they were kicked out of ECNL, and still is in charge at DeAnza. He was the guy who made all the ultimate decisions for that club leading up to DeAnza getting the boot from ECNL. Thorns/Baicher, in my opinion, are less likely to get back in than Deza.


Yes, lot's of blame to go around but ECNL has beef with Force/Thorns. Deza has beef with Force/Thorns not ECNL. As I've said before, right now I think Deza has a bigger problem with the Earthquakes keeping a girls side than he does with getting ECNL.


----------



## ChalkOnYourBoots (Apr 27, 2020)

Hearing Northwest division of GAL will be announced tonight.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Apr 27, 2020)

They just announced mid Atlantic


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 27, 2020)

Wasn't;'t 


ChalkOnYourBoots said:


> Hearing Northwest division of GAL will be announced tonight.


Wasn't northwest never on the map they posted a week ago? I guess they could have added teams if more interest came about.


----------



## offtopic (Apr 28, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> Wasn't;'t
> 
> Wasn't northwest never on the map they posted a week ago? I guess they could have added teams if more interest came about.


I guess I don't understand the wisdom of adding a league based around travel at this specific point in time - heath risks and financial hardships are real things.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 28, 2020)

offtopic said:


> I guess I don't understand the wisdom of adding a league based around travel at this specific point in time - heath risks and financial hardships are real things.


Lots of DOC"s trying to keep their families (and their big salaries)in the club  and not go to rival ECNL clubs. They made sure this league was a go for the former DA clubs not invited into ECNL. I do agree the travel component for many of the regions will be very challenging with no flights likely until 2021. Some regions like So Cal and Texas may be OK with travel but others will be very challenging.


----------



## EOTL (Apr 28, 2020)

offtopic said:


> I guess I don't understand the wisdom of adding a league based around travel at this specific point in time - heath risks and financial hardships are real things.


When you only have bad options, you always get  bad decisions. It seems like the peninsula has too many ECNL level players and not enough ECNL level clubs. That is unfortunate.


----------



## Copa9 (Apr 28, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> Lots of DOC"s trying to keep their families (and their big salaries)in the club  and not go to rival ECNL clubs. They made sure this league was a go for the former DA clubs not invited into ECNL. I do agree the travel component for many of the regions will be very challenging with no flights likely until 2021. Some regions like So Cal and Texas may be OK with travel but others will be very challenging.


Definitely great competition especially for the older girls.


----------



## olympico11 (Apr 29, 2020)

Rumor in PNW is that Reign will be joining GAL and they are saying that the conference will basically be the DA NW Division teams, except San Jose who is shutting down their girls program. GAL announcement to come in early May. Is that what others are hearing?


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 29, 2020)

Are the clubs having meetings on this topic whether they are former DA looking for a home, ECNL talking about what might happen, NPL......


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 29, 2020)

olympico11 said:


> Rumor in PNW is that Reign will be joining GAL and they are saying that the conference will basically be the DA NW Division teams, except San Jose who is shutting down their girls program. GAL announcement to come in early May. Is that what others are hearing?


No final word on ECNL decision for Reign and some others, or on whether they will choose ECNL or GA. From the folks spearheading GA it seems it would likely be all of former nw division plus likely a couple additional clubs to mitigate travel issues, and season would be structured to accommodate hs in both ca and other states (although Midwest division apparently is sticking with da structure and not doing hs). Will be interesting to see what happens with FC Dallas, Dash and Lonestar in TX, but it looks like GA could end up retaining most of the top da clubs from around the country (with a few obvious exceptions) and fill in with some npl clubs. It also seems like GA may avoid some of the unnecessary costs of ECNL (exorbitant showcase fees, etc). Just desserts for ECNL for trying to exploit the situation rather than quickly moving towards a single platform that could include all DA and ECNL clubs, but the powers that be at ECNL me more focused on building out their amazing young boys league.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 29, 2020)

olympico11 said:


> Rumor in PNW is that Reign will be joining GAL and they are saying that the conference will basically be the DA NW Division teams, except San Jose who is shutting down their girls program. GAL announcement to come in early May. Is that what others are hearing?


If true, going to be challenging to get enough games for Nor Cal teams without flying. Only 3 teams that would be unless some NPL clubs join in. Will be interesting how that unfolds. Same can be said for WA and OR teams as well. Pending if any Nor Cal teams get into ECNL, it may be too difficult to have enough teams to join that new league.

Is it confirmed anywhere SJ Quakes is shitting down girls program? Or is it still just talk?

In general this DAL is a solid option once flying is allowed and safe. Some areas it's more challenging and other areas it will be similar to what DA travel was.


----------



## ChalkOnYourBoots (Apr 29, 2020)

Hawkeye said:


> season would be structured to accommodate hs in both ca and other states (although Midwest division apparently is sticking with da structure and not doing hs).


Several Midwest clubs promoting GAL as a ten month league. Hard to tell how that will play out as it was certainly considered a bug and not a feature of GDA for Midwest clubs in the suburbs of big cities where high school soccer is popular. Unfortunately, teams from 8(?) states in Midwest are evenly split between hs season being in fall vs. spring. They're stuck... and I'd be surprised if it didn't lead to the league's downfall unless they get creative with their scheduling and make exceptions. 
So far the clubs seem to be in lock step blaming their state's local high school rule books. "Well, I'd love the girls to be able to do both, but MHSAA says they can't... talk to them."  which everyone knows is a complete deflection. Parents aren't united enough to do anything so this will play out over the next few years with some clubs feeling pressure to jump to ECNL if that door ever reopens. 
In light of DPL/GAL's first announcement saying they were doing away with stupid GDA sub rules and prohibition of hs,  I just really can't tell if these DOCs are selling a ten month league out of a desire to maximize development, or to improve their own job security.  eh, who am I kidding, I know why.


----------



## gotothebushes (Apr 29, 2020)

olympico11 said:


> Rumor in PNW is that Reign will be joining GAL and they are saying that the conference will basically be the DA NW Division teams, except San Jose who is shutting down their girls program. GAL announcement to come in early May. Is that what others are hearing?


Reign joining GA is still just a rumor. Quakes are still deciding on what's best for there team and I'm hearing they have many options. GA wants to make an announcement today to the PNW but clubs are still waiting to hear back from ECNL to get status on their application.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 29, 2020)

Scheduling with partially shared blackout dates is not that hard a problem.   Especially with only 10 or 12 teams.  There are published algorithms on this.  

The key is you get a list of all blackout dates, and schedule all out of sync games before you schedule any in-sync games.  ( In sync means the teams mostly agree on blackout dates.). Once the hard games are scheduled, you can fill in the easy ones.


----------



## dk_b (Apr 29, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> If true, going to be challenging to get enough games for Nor Cal teams without flying. Only 3 teams that would be unless some NPL clubs join in. Will be interesting how that unfolds. Same can be said for WA and OR teams as well. Pending if any Nor Cal teams get into ECNL, it may be too difficult to have enough teams to join that new league.
> 
> Is it confirmed anywhere SJ Quakes is shitting down girls program? Or is it still just talk?
> 
> In general this DAL is a solid option once flying is allowed and safe. Some areas it's more challenging and other areas it will be similar to what DA travel was.


Can't imagine any top club in NorCal going to another new league that prohibits HS soccer when the prior league that prohibited HS soccer and was backed by US Soccer did not really work out for the vast majority of the kids.  I can think of a number of clubs who might jump at being included and will do a mighty job in selling to their members and the surrounding communities, just as clubs have done in the past as new platforms come online.  But unless the new league includes the stronger (year in, year out) ECNL clubs, the teams that are participating will not be that competitive outside of this region and those teams will take an approach of making offers to a ton of players and using their master communication skills to convince the kids (and, more importantly, their parents) of the benefits of the new platform.  And before those parents - especially if the player is the oldest child in the family or the first who is seen as a "competitive" player - realize that they have been had, they will have dropped $$$ and not really done much to improve the player's skill, exposure, opportunities.  At least not much compared to other, less expensive avenues or other, as expensive (or more) avenues that actually are more impactful.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 29, 2020)

dk_b said:


> Can't imagine any top club in NorCal going to another new league that prohibits HS soccer when the prior league that prohibited HS soccer and was backed by US Soccer did not really work out for the vast majority of the kids.  I can think of a number of clubs who might jump at being included and will do a mighty job in selling to their members and the surrounding communities, just as clubs have done in the past as new platforms come online.  But unless the new league includes the stronger (year in, year out) ECNL clubs, the teams that are participating will not be that competitive outside of this region and those teams will take an approach of making offers to a ton of players and using their master communication skills to convince the kids (and, more importantly, their parents) of the benefits of the new platform.  And before those parents - especially if the player is the oldest child in the family or the first who is seen as a "competitive" player - realize that they have been had, they will have dropped $$$ and not really done much to improve the player's skill, exposure, opportunities.  At least not much compared to other, less expensive avenues or other, as expensive (or more) avenues that actually are more impactful.


I believe on actual league website or announcement they said HS soccer was OK. But, it seems like you have the DOC"s of many clubs saying nope, 10 month season and go. If true, more BS going on.


----------



## Culmu (Apr 29, 2020)

Some Restrictions Lifted In Bay Area Shelter-In-Place Extension
					

All construction projects and some other businesses are allowed to reopen under the Bay Area's new coronavirus shelter-in-place order.




					patch.com


----------



## Copa9 (Apr 29, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> If true, going to be challenging to get enough games for Nor Cal teams without flying. Only 3 teams that would be unless some NPL clubs join in. Will be interesting how that unfolds. Same can be said for WA and OR teams as well. Pending if any Nor Cal teams get into ECNL, it may be too difficult to have enough teams to join that new league.
> 
> Is it confirmed anywhere SJ Quakes is shitting down girls program? Or is it still just talk?
> 
> In general this DAL is a solid option once flying is allowed and safe. Some areas it's more challenging and other areas it will be similar to what DA travel was.


Flying is so much better than being stuck on the I5 in California for three or four hours.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 29, 2020)

Culmu said:


> Some Restrictions Lifted In Bay Area Shelter-In-Place Extension
> 
> 
> All construction projects and some other businesses are allowed to reopen under the Bay Area's new coronavirus shelter-in-place order.
> ...


Wish it were true.  I read the text of the order.  It only applies to childcare for essential workers.


----------



## ChalkOnYourBoots (Apr 29, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> I believe on actual league website or announcement they said HS soccer was OK. But, it seems like you have the DOC"s of many clubs saying nope, 10 month season and go. If true, more BS going on.


Midwest division of GAL seems to have caved on the "high school will be allowed" promise of the initial pitch by DPL/GAL... perhaps it is the issue causing clubs in the northwest to hold up their joining GAL announcement. I had heard it was a done deal... maybe not! ...and if it is over the hs prohibition, good! GDA failed once, in large part, over that restriction. Are we really going to watch the same movie play out over the next 2-3 years with this GAL league?


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Apr 29, 2020)

ChalkOnYourBoots said:


> Midwest division of GAL seems to have caved on the "high school will be allowed" promise of the initial pitch by DPL/GAL... perhaps it is the issue causing clubs in the northwest to hold up their joining GAL announcement. I had heard it was a done deal... maybe not! ...and if it is over the hs prohibition, good! GDA failed once, in large part, over that restriction. Are we really going to watch the same movie play out over the next 2-3 years with this GAL league?


I don’t know all the ins and outs of what’s going on, but I don’t think HS discussion has anything to do with any delays. Any delays are just due to waiting on ECNL application feedback.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 29, 2020)

ChalkOnYourBoots said:


> Midwest division of GAL seems to have caved on the "high school will be allowed" promise of the initial pitch by DPL/GAL... perhaps it is the issue causing clubs in the northwest to hold up their joining GAL announcement. I had heard it was a done deal... maybe not! ...and if it is over the hs prohibition, good! GDA failed once, in large part, over that restriction. Are we really going to watch the same movie play out over the next 2-3 years with this GAL league?


Yes


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Apr 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Wish it were true.  I read the text of the order.  It only applies to childcare for essential workers.


Weird. Literally a block from me (in Santa Clara county) a childcare facility has been open for essential workers for days.


----------



## Culmu (Apr 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Wish it were true.  I read the text of the order.  It only applies to childcare for essential workers.


For recreational or educational purposes in childcare or summer camp settings....


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 29, 2020)

Culmu said:


> For recreational or educational purposes in childcare or summer camp settings....


I think regardless it's the first big positive step since this all started. Hopefully it continues in the Bay Area and all of California soon!


----------



## dad4 (Apr 29, 2020)

Culmu said:


> For recreational or educational purposes in childcare or summer camp settings....


"
Childcare establishments, summer camps, and other educational or recreational institutions or programs providing care or 
    supervision for children of all ages that enable owners, employees, volunteers, and contractors for Essential Businesses, 
    Essential Governmental Functions, Outdoor Businesses, or Minimum Basic Operations to work as allowed under this Order.
"


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 29, 2020)

Hearing through the grapevine Thorns will be accepted into ECNL. Haven't heard anything regarding other clubs. I always thought one more would be added to the South Bay but we'll see if it's made public soon or just another rumor.


----------



## gotothebushes (Apr 30, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> Hearing through the grapevine Thorns will be accepted into ECNL. Haven't heard anything regarding other clubs. I always thought one more would be added to the South Bay but we'll see if it's made public soon or just another rumor.


All 3 DA teams in NorCal have applied but no team has been accepted yet. Heard the club had a meeting last night and no word if ECNL will accept them.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 30, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> Hearing through the grapevine Thorns will be accepted into ECNL. Haven't heard anything regarding other clubs. I always thought one more would be added to the South Bay but we'll see if it's made public soon or just another rumor.


The grapevine is ripe with rumor these days.  Thorns is the old Force?


----------



## offtopic (Apr 30, 2020)

ECNL should probably think about booting Rage and adding Lamorinda in the East Bay (not saying they will...they just should consider it). Rage has been somewhat reduced to a feeder for Mustang as they aren't run as well and the geographical proximity to Mustang even during rush hours makes it easy for players to choose either. Lamorinda almost never loses players to Mustang for soccer reasons (usually only if a player/parent gets really pissed over something). Over the past couple of years Rage has been losing players not only to Mustang but also the lamorinda DA teams. That is not good.

While lamorinda is geographically almost as close to Mustang they are really far apart time-wise during rush hour traffic (when kids practice!) and they are positioned to make a more logical division of East bay players. Makes way more sense for Mustang to draw from regions south of their location (since they already do despite having Rage right there) down the 680 corridor and then east towards Livermore/Tracy and west towards Hayward/Castro Valley. Lamorinda would draw from their own area and then west into Oakland/Berkeley/Richmond and north to Benicia/Vallejo. Players in the Walnut Creek/Concord area could choose either with similar travel times. Essentially this would put two ECNL teams positioned in such a way that one or the other is reasonably reachable by the majority of the East Bay at commute times. Only issue for lamorinda is their size (they are really small) as they already have like 3 other soccer organization sharing their small area.


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 30, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> The grapevine is ripe with rumor these days.  Thorns is the old Force?


Force on the Boys side, Thorns on the girls


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 30, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> All 3 DA teams in NorCal have applied but no team has been accepted yet. Heard the club had a meeting last night and no word if ECNL will accept them.


There were 4 DA teams in the "Bay Area" -- Lamorinda is a nice little club, but I am not sure how they were accepted into DA; although their older age group last year and this were good. The younger ages were struggling it seemed like.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Apr 30, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> There were 4 DA teams in the "Bay Area" -- Lamorinda is a nice little club, but I am not sure how they were accepted into DA; although their older age group last year and this were good. The younger ages were struggling it seemed like.


From my perspective, similar in many ways to PSV - good quality and training, short numbers.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 30, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> From my perspective, similar in many ways to PSV - good quality and training, short numbers.


That's a good comparison. 

While Lamorinda has had a few nice teams, Rage is still a much bigger club. I do agree Rage has fell off in recent Tims  but they aren't being kicked out. I don't think Lamorinda has the best reputation with other clubs. For any club to get into ECNL in the East Bay, you better have a decent relationship with Mustang unless you're a very good club talent/coaches wise.


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 30, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> From my perspective, similar in many ways to PSV - good quality and training, short numbers.


That seems like it could be accurate and PSV only made it 1 year of DA because of size and rules they didn't get results because of the full product they could put on the field


----------



## Free Kick (Apr 30, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> Hearing through the grapevine Thorns will be accepted into ECNL. Haven't heard anything regarding other clubs. I always thought one more would be added to the South Bay but we'll see if it's made public soon or just another rumor.


This is wild speculation on my part but if Thorns gets the nod, I wonder if that means Earthquakes will no longer support the Girls teams.  If that is the case, it could influence access to fields.  Perhaps Thorns and EQ girls merge?  Who knows...


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 30, 2020)

Free Kick said:


> This is wild speculation on my part but if Thorns gets the nod, I wonder if that means Earthquakes will no longer support the Girls teams.  If that is the case, it could influence access to fields.  Perhaps Thorns and EQ girls merge?  Who knows...


That is a "wild fire" of speculation bro.


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 30, 2020)

Free Kick said:


> This is wild speculation on my part but if Thorns gets the nod, I wonder if that means Earthquakes will no longer support the Girls teams.  If that is the case, it could influence access to fields.  Perhaps Thorns and EQ girls merge?  Who knows...


I would think there is still some pretty fresh wounds (even over 3 years) that Quakes and Thorns don't mix.  Someone mentioned Barcelona Bay Area somewhere, which I think the Quakes could go there with the connection to that club with one of the coaches at Quakes.  Then I wonder if BBA tries to get into ECNL from their current NPL status.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 30, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> I would think there is still some pretty fresh wounds (even over 3 years) that Quakes and Thorns don't mix.  Someone mentioned Barcelona Bay Area somewhere, which I think the Quakes could go there with the connection to that club with one of the coaches at Quakes.  Then I wonder if BBA tries to get into ECNL from their current NPL status.


I don't think BBA has the power to put forward an ECNL team without a Quakes merger.  I was looking for them in NPL, and didn't see much.


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 30, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I don't think BBA has the power to put forward an ECNL team without a Quakes merger.  I was looking for them in NPL, and didn't see much.


Totally agree


----------



## Free Kick (Apr 30, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> I would think there is still some pretty fresh wounds (even over 3 years) that Quakes and Thorns don't mix.  Someone mentioned Barcelona Bay Area somewhere, which I think the Quakes could go there with the connection to that club with one of the coaches at Quakes.  Then I wonder if BBA tries to get into ECNL from their current NPL status.


Fresh wounds, certainly.  Admittedly it's wishful thinking on my part.  But this could be mutually benefit both parties and provide a home for many displaced athletes.  I know a fair amount of EQ families.  They deserve better than this current environment.  Hopefully soon, there'll be a resolution that's a pathway forward.


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 30, 2020)

Free Kick said:


> Fresh wounds, certainly.  Admittedly it's wishful thinking on my part.  But this could be mutually benefit both parties and provide a home for many displaced athletes.  I know a fair amount of EQ families.  They deserve better than this current environment.  Hopefully soon, there'll be a resolution that's a pathway forward.


Quakes have always been awful with the girls side of things, from when they took over Central Valley to when they went DA until now... Yes some really nice families over in the Quakes organization


----------



## tjsoccer (Apr 30, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> I don't think Lamorinda has the best reputation with other clubs.


Did you see that the Region 3/4 clubs voted in the RAC to boycott games with Lamorinda for the 2020 season (of course, prior to the shutdown).  Not sure if I've ever seen something like that before.


----------



## EOTL (Apr 30, 2020)

tjsoccer said:


> Did you see that the Region 3/4 clubs voted in the RAC to boycott games with Lamorinda for the 2020 season (of course, prior to the shutdown).  Not sure if I've ever seen something like that before.


If there is one organization in the US that has done more to promote the concept that children are the personal property of a soccer club, and that coaches are indentured servants, it is NorCal Premier.  It may the most petty regional soccer organization in the U.S. and is known to engage in anti-competitive practices that land it in trouble. This sounds like it might be one of them.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 30, 2020)

EOTL said:


> If there is one organization in the US that has done more to promote the concept that children are the personal property of a soccer club, and that coaches are indentured servants, it is NorCal Premier.  It may the most petty regional soccer organization in the U.S. and is known to engage in anti-competitive practices that land it in trouble. This sounds like it might be one of them.


Well, I think this isn't the whole league. Just some clubs who made a decision based on unethical recruiting by Lamorinda on many occasions. Without DA to protect them with recruiting rules, could be in a tough place now. Yes, I know many clubs do this but from what I hear, this was above and beyond the normal. I don't think following simple recruiting rules should be that difficult


----------



## EOTL (Apr 30, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> Well, I think this isn't the whole league. Just some clubs who made a decision based on unethical recruiting by Lamorinda on many occasions. Without DA to protect them with recruiting rules, could be in a tough place now. Yes, I know many clubs do this but from what I hear, this was above and beyond the normal. I don't think following simple recruiting rules should be that difficult


There is no such thing as unethical recruiting. That’s just the label weak clubs with little to offer use instead of “advertising” because it sounds nefarious. If clubs can’t hold on to customers by providing a better product, that is their problem.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 30, 2020)

EOTL said:


> There is no such thing as unethical recruiting. That’s just the label weak clubs with little to offer use instead of “advertising” because it sounds nefarious. If clubs can’t hold on to customers by providing a better product, that is their problem.


I guess one certain region disagreed  Right or wrong, they pulled that power move at least


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 30, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> I guess one certain region disagreed  Right or wrong, they pulled that power move at least


I'm guessing the bigger issue is previous DA clubs could take as many players as they want from a non DA club middle of the season but that club who lost players cannot add because of nor cal rules. That gets difficult. I agree with you in normal tryout period, it's fair game for anyone.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 30, 2020)

EOTL said:


> There is no such thing as unethical recruiting. That’s just the label weak clubs with little to offer use instead of “advertising” because it sounds nefarious. If clubs can’t hold on to customers by providing a better product, that is their problem.


Sure there is.  If you advertise an 18 kid roster but run with 23, that is unethical.  Don’t make a promise you aren’t prepared to keep.

That said, the rules against switching teams often seem to be about making it hard for a kid to move teams.  At a minimum, the open period should last the whole summer, plus the winter off season for youngers.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Apr 30, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> I'm guessing the bigger issue is previous DA clubs could take as many players as they want from a non DA club middle of the season but that club who lost players cannot add because of nor cal rules. That gets difficult. I agree with you in normal tryout period, it's fair game for anyone.


At the top level in youth soccer once you reached DA, you were pretty much expected to commit with a July down payment for the next 12 months - before the playoffs from the current year were completed. Are there any other club sports that actually try to tie you down for the whole year? My only experience is with soccer. Also, do any other club sports have their tryouts before playoffs?


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 30, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Sure there is.  *If you advertise an 18 kid roster but run with 23*, that is unethical.  Don’t make a promise you aren’t prepared to keep.
> 
> That said, the rules against switching teams often seem to be about making it hard for a kid to move teams.  At a minimum, the open period should last the whole summer, plus the winter off season for youngers.


That's what happen to my baby girl.  The coach said, "I will have 18 only, I swear."  I actually got him to verbally say to both me and my dd, twice  Also, I see you as a starter too or I wouldn;t be bringing her up to my 03 squad.  Then one club did the DPL switch on parents who thought they were in ECNL.  Anyway, this coach saw more customer$ and added a few more parents to the team to go over 20 ((super cool parents btw and I love those parents)). Then later, after dd killed it at Surf Cup, he wanted to know about her dream college before entering 9th grade.  Rules were going to change he said.  He also said, "please don't say UCLA. You do want to play right away, right?  You don;t seem like one who can sit still and watch from the bench as other girls play."  Again, my kid was honest and said she wasn;t sure about college in her future but is open to it.  So guess what happen at the showcase dad of 4?  He pulled her aside right before Saturday's big game and told her she will watch the whole game from the bench.  I'm not making this up.  Home boy told me and her to our face he would carry only 18 but now has 20+ in AZ.  I called HQs on this one and I was asked if I signed a contract about only 18.  I lost my sh*t and said, "We quit."  I had to pull my dd out of that circus.  I tried but she cried.  GDA coach called and said rules are changing and the girls will be able play GDA & HS Soccer for 2019-2020 season.  I went against my gut and we only went to the games for the rest of the GDA season, ok Kicker.  There, i told you why!!!  I told the coach we won;t play playoffs either if no hs soccer the next season.  My dd didnt want to step on other players toes.  Guess what, we were told no hs soccer and I told everyone to F off and no playoffs either.  We went to the beach Kicker!!!  No more club I told her!!!  She was so sad and so was I.  So I came on this forum for answers to my questions.  I got hammered like I am today.  Same dudes!!!  Now, the good news is at the very last minute, a friend reached out and said their was a spot open and to check out the coach.  We happy today


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 30, 2020)

CALIFORNIA THORNS AND LA ROCA FC JOIN  ECNL GIRLS FOR 2020-21 SEASON
					

RICHMOND, VA (April 30, 2020) – The Elite Clubs National League Girls is excited to announce the addition of California Thorns and La Roca FC for the 2020-21 season, adding two top clubs into the Northwest Conference. The clubs will raise the competitive level of the league, and will help...




					www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com
				





Well, there you go. Glad I got one right for once!


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 30, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> CALIFORNIA THORNS AND LA ROCA FC JOIN  ECNL GIRLS FOR 2020-21 SEASON
> 
> 
> RICHMOND, VA (April 30, 2020) – The Elite Clubs National League Girls is excited to announce the addition of California Thorns and La Roca FC for the 2020-21 season, adding two top clubs into the Northwest Conference. The clubs will raise the competitive level of the league, and will help...
> ...


Spot on dude.  Great call.  Now, tell me what this means?  I have so many calls but I don;t everyone to hate me from certain clubs.........lol!!


----------



## dk_b (Apr 30, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Sure there is.  If you advertise an 18 kid roster but run with 23, that is unethical.  Don’t make a promise you aren’t prepared to keep.
> 
> That said, the rules against switching teams often seem to be about making it hard for a kid to move teams.  At a minimum, the open period should last the whole summer, plus the winter off season for youngers.


It also acknowledges that when a group of players commit to a team, they are committing to one another for that period of time.  There should be some assurance that player A won't club-shop during the season.  If there were no restrictions, teams from the small clubs in particular risk getting screwed if player A emerges as a star or even a cog for another club and does not finish her or his commitment.

As for LAMO, I think they got in to GDA b/c Mustang said "no" after being on the initial list and LAMO was still riding the coattails of one really great team that had had a couple of YNT players on it (those women would be college Srs now, I think). But the #s have really crashed recently and it would be difficult for them to be competitive up and down age groups unless they got big boosts from the surrounding areas (which could happen). It is one reason why I think Marin FC will succeed in ECNL - they have a large enough infrastructure and a geo area from which they can draw (I think this S-A-H period will put off their big jump for another year; they announced their admission to ECNL after tryouts last year so this year would have been a big boost).


----------



## Free Kick (Apr 30, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> CALIFORNIA THORNS AND LA ROCA FC JOIN  ECNL GIRLS FOR 2020-21 SEASON
> 
> 
> RICHMOND, VA (April 30, 2020) – The Elite Clubs National League Girls is excited to announce the addition of California Thorns and La Roca FC for the 2020-21 season, adding two top clubs into the Northwest Conference. The clubs will raise the competitive level of the league, and will help...
> ...


Nice call.  Happy for the Thorns!


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 30, 2020)

Free Kick said:


> Nice call.  Happy for the Thorns!


Yes, they will be a solid addition. Always a very competitive club


----------



## baller (Apr 30, 2020)

offtopic said:


> ECNL should probably think about booting Rage and adding Lamorinda in the East Bay (not saying they will...they just should consider it). Rage has been somewhat reduced to a feeder for Mustang as they aren't run as well and the geographical proximity to Mustang even during rush hours makes it easy for players to choose either. Lamorinda almost never loses players to Mustang for soccer reasons (usually only if a player/parent gets really pissed over something). Over the past couple of years Rage has been losing players not only to Mustang but also the lamorinda DA teams. That is not good.
> 
> While lamorinda is geographically almost as close to Mustang they are really far apart time-wise during rush hour traffic (when kids practice!) and they are positioned to make a more logical division of East bay players. Makes way more sense for Mustang to draw from regions south of their location (since they already do despite having Rage right there) down the 680 corridor and then east towards Livermore/Tracy and west towards Hayward/Castro Valley. Lamorinda would draw from their own area and then west into Oakland/Berkeley/Richmond and north to Benicia/Vallejo. Players in the Walnut Creek/Concord area could choose either with similar travel times. Essentially this would put two ECNL teams positioned in such a way that one or the other is reasonably reachable by the majority of the East Bay at commute times. Only issue for lamorinda is their size (they are really small) as they already have like 3 other soccer organization sharing their small area.


While I can't argue the logistics in your proposal, I'm personally pulling for Rage.  They hired a new DOC from San Juan last year who appears to be leading real change within the club.  I know she's also brought in a number of new coaches for the upcoming season.  Time will tell, I guess.


----------



## eastbaysoccer (May 1, 2020)

baller said:


> While I can't argue the logistics in your proposal, I'm personally pulling for Rage.  They hired a new DOC from San Juan last year who appears to be leading real change within the club.  I know she's also brought in a number of new coaches for the upcoming season.  Time will tell, I guess.


Rage has infused their program with new blood.  I don’t know if any below can coach but clearly they made an effort to strengthen their connections to women’s college soccer.

Erin Sharpe - New doc and former head coach Colorado Mesa Univ.
Mark Herman -  longtime asst coach at Hawaii
Lorna Brownlie - former asst. coach at UOP and volunteer at CAL
Alena Thom - asst. coach at at Las Positas
Toby Frolich- former asst coach Wright State, Director at Ohio ESoccer academy
Jonathan Decker - former asst. at Moorpark JC and starter at Cal State Monterey.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 1, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> That's what happen to my baby girl.  The coach said, "I will have 18 only, I swear."  I actually got him to verbally say to both me and my dd, twice  Also, I see you as a starter too or I wouldn;t be bringing her up to my 03 squad.  Then one club did the DPL switch on parents who thought they were in ECNL.  Anyway, this coach saw more customer$ and added a few more parents to the team to go over 20 ((super cool parents btw and I love those parents)). Then later, after dd killed it at Surf Cup, he wanted to know about her dream college before entering 9th grade.  Rules were going to change he said.  He also said, "please don't say UCLA. You do want to play right away, right?  You don;t seem like one who can sit still and watch from the bench as other girls play."  Again, my kid was honest and said she wasn;t sure about college in her future but is open to it.  So guess what happen at the showcase dad of 4?  He pulled her aside right before Saturday's big game and told her she will watch the whole game from the bench.  I'm not making this up.  Home boy told me and her to our face he would carry only 18 but now has 20+ in AZ.  I called HQs on this one and I was asked if I signed a contract about only 18.  I lost my sh*t and said, "We quit."  I had to pull my dd out of that circus.  I tried but she cried.  GDA coach called and said rules are changing and the girls will be able play GDA & HS Soccer for 2019-2020 season.  I went against my gut and we only went to the games for the rest of the GDA season, ok Kicker.  There, i told you why!!!  I told the coach we won;t play playoffs either if no hs soccer the next season.  My dd didnt want to step on other players toes.  Guess what, we were told no hs soccer and I told everyone to F off and no playoffs either.  We went to the beach Kicker!!!  No more club I told her!!!  She was so sad and so was I.  So I came on this forum for answers to my questions.  I got hammered like I am today.  Same dudes!!!  Now, the good news is at the very last minute, a friend reached out and said their was a spot open and to check out the coach.  We happy today


Just stop... please.


----------



## EOTL (May 1, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> That's what happen to my baby girl.  The coach said, "I will have 18 only, I swear."  I actually got him to verbally say to both me and my dd, twice  Also, I see you as a starter too or I wouldn;t be bringing her up to my 03 squad.  Then one club did the DPL switch on parents who thought they were in ECNL.  Anyway, this coach saw more customer$ and added a few more parents to the team to go over 20 ((super cool parents btw and I love those parents)). Then later, after dd killed it at Surf Cup, he wanted to know about her dream college before entering 9th grade.  Rules were going to change he said.  He also said, "please don't say UCLA. You do want to play right away, right?  You don;t seem like one who can sit still and watch from the bench as other girls play."  Again, my kid was honest and said she wasn;t sure about college in her future but is open to it.  So guess what happen at the showcase dad of 4?  He pulled her aside right before Saturday's big game and told her she will watch the whole game from the bench.  I'm not making this up.  Home boy told me and her to our face he would carry only 18 but now has 20+ in AZ.  I called HQs on this one and I was asked if I signed a contract about only 18.  I lost my sh*t and said, "We quit."  I had to pull my dd out of that circus.  I tried but she cried.  GDA coach called and said rules are changing and the girls will be able play GDA & HS Soccer for 2019-2020 season.  I went against my gut and we only went to the games for the rest of the GDA season, ok Kicker.  There, i told you why!!!  I told the coach we won;t play playoffs either if no hs soccer the next season.  My dd didnt want to step on other players toes.  Guess what, we were told no hs soccer and I told everyone to F off and no playoffs either.  We went to the beach Kicker!!!  No more club I told her!!!  She was so sad and so was I.  So I came on this forum for answers to my questions.  I got hammered like I am today.  Same dudes!!!  Now, the good news is at the very last minute, a friend reached out and said their was a spot open and to check out the coach.  We happy today


So did you sign a contract that said 18 only? No?
No one promised you a roster of 18 even if they told you it was their goal to keep it that size.

Plus, you’re an idiot to think that a roster of 18 is even a good idea. Girls get hurt a lot at that age, and kids miss games for the SAT or AP tests, or for whatever reasons. Plus, at least one petulant douchebag parent will inevitably pull his kid midway through the season for being “disrespected”. Before you know it, there are only 18 available for games and everything is perfect. The remaining families thank you for being the one BTW.

And stop claiming you left because there was a roster of 23. There are plenty of minutes available kids who deserve to play. You left because your daughter did not deserve meaningful minutes, so you skulked off like the insecure coward that you are and, in so doing, set a very poor example for your kid. You taught her to not bother putting in the hard work necessary to reach her goals. You taught her to be a quitter, burn bridges and just find someone with lower expectations. Or maybe more playing time was only your goal and not hers, in which case you taught her how disappointed you are in her for not being good enough for you. Well done.


----------



## Soccercritique (May 2, 2020)

eastbaysoccer said:


> Rage has infused their program with new blood.  I don’t know if any below can coach but clearly they made an effort to strengthen their connections to women’s college soccer.
> 
> Erin Sharpe - New doc and former head coach Colorado Mesa Univ.
> Mark Herman -  longtime asst coach at Hawaii
> ...


Sounds like a good start!  I hope that they get to where they once were and by the sounds of it, they're really trying to change the culture of the club experience for the kids!


----------



## dean (May 3, 2020)

Any news on Quakes?

Also, saw that NorCal tryouts were pushed back to June for the time being. Wonder how that's all going to work.


----------



## soccer4us (May 4, 2020)

dean said:


> Any news on Quakes?
> 
> Also, saw that NorCal tryouts were pushed back to June for the time being. Wonder how that's all going to work.


Not sure on Quakes. It seems quiet on that front currently which usually means planning by someone is going on. 

Tryout window in Nor Cal for now has been moved back to June. I don't think any sort of normal tryouts will occur this year. At best in a small group format likely in July. Simply my guess but I don't see how 100 kids on a field for tryouts will be allowed until 2021. I believe even if no on field tryouts are allowed in June, players who want to move will have that option. We shall see.


----------



## dean (May 4, 2020)

Parents/players should have that window to move. I know some that are waiting (already left their club). Wonder if there will be any small/in-person tryouts...or will coaches make decisions based on reputation, video, etc.


----------



## UOP (May 4, 2020)

dean said:


> Any news on Quakes?
> 
> Also, saw that NorCal tryouts were pushed back to June for the time being. Wonder how that's all going to work.


For Nor cal teams kids will be placed based on year long evaluation.  Highly improbable there will be tryouts in June.


----------



## UOP (May 4, 2020)

Soccercritique said:


> Sounds like a good start!  I hope that they get to where they once were and by the sounds of it, they're really trying to change the culture of the club experience for the kids!


Rage's choice to hire Erin Sharpe over long time RAGE coach Walter Pratte last year was a HUGE step in changing the culture.
The club can only go up at this point.


----------



## gotothebushes (May 4, 2020)

UOP said:


> For Nor cal teams kids will be placed based on year long evaluation.  Highly improbable there will be tryouts in June.


Quakes will end up fine. Considering this year might be a watch and recruiting is pushed back into next season, Quakes are in a good place to choose what's best for them in the upcoming 2021 season.


----------



## UOP (May 4, 2020)

The Tryout Window has been postponed. New tentative dates for the 2020 Tryout Window are *June 6 – June 26* (these dates may be subject to further revision as conditions change). The NorCal Board of Directors will confirm or adjust the revised Tryout Window (or a window for open player movement) by no later than May 29. This decision will be based on updated guidance from the State of California, public health authorities, US Soccer, US Club Soccer, and feedback from member clubs.

From now until the Tryout Window opens, existing NorCal rules regarding tryouts and recruiting still apply to all clubs:


NorCal clubs may not hold open tryouts (open to players from other NorCal clubs), in any format until the Tryout Window opens
Adult members of NorCal clubs may not initiate contact, for recruiting purposes, with any player registered in another NorCal club
Contact, for recruiting purposes, with a player registered in another NorCal club requires that the player be released, or written permission from the player’s DOC (Clubs are permitted to send generic information on tryouts to players who have contacted them)
Clubs are permitted to request commitments from their current members and may register any players who are not currently registered with another NorCal club, at any time.


----------



## gotothebushes (May 4, 2020)

UOP said:


> Rage's choice to hire Erin Sharpe over long time RAGE coach Walter Pratte last year was a HUGE step in changing the culture.
> The club can only go up at this point.


 I can see some players going to Rage this coming season.


----------



## soccer4us (May 4, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> I can see some players going to Rage this coming season.


All depends on how those new coaches do in comparison to some old ones. New doesn't always mean better. In terms of new DOC, I think that's a positive step. Always hard when you have a machine in Mustang next door but plenty of talent in that area to have 2 quality club teams. Rage has all the resources in club soccer to be very good. That's a big advantage they have over majority of clubs in Nor Cal.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (May 4, 2020)

UOP said:


> The Tryout Window has been postponed. New tentative dates for the 2020 Tryout Window are *June 6 – June 26*
> 
> From now until the Tryout Window opens, existing NorCal rules regarding tryouts and recruiting still apply to all clubs:
> 
> ...


These two restrictions are odd given that NorCal cancelled the season. Of course, DA had us paying for the next season (year) before playoffs started.


----------



## UOP (May 4, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> I can see some players going to Rage this coming season.


1) I can now see more players/families  actually considering  RAGE as compared to prior


In a perfect world we would all like our dd's to play locally if the situation was ideal.


----------



## 310soccer (May 4, 2020)

SJ Earthquakes
Dear players and parents:

First and foremost, we hope that you are all safe and healthy while we all stay home to fight the ongoing pandemic that has affected all of our lives.

In the past few weeks, U.S. Soccer announced that they eliminated the Development Academy for both the boys and girls. This decision came down quickly amid the shutdown of all soccer leagues across the country. As with every business, this pandemic has caused us to evaluate all of our operations, including our youth soccer development programs. We have spent the past few weeks examining our options for the future of the Earthquakes youth soccer platform, and after much deliberation, we have made the difficult decision that the Earthquakes Girls Academy program will cease operations, effective immediately.

Over the past three years, we have been consistently impressed by the work ethic, positive attitude and humbleness that all of our players and coaches have displayed. You, the players, have been outstanding ambassadors for the San Jose Earthquakes and the local community. We appreciate all that you have done for our organization and will not forget all that you have achieved both individually and collectively. You won national championships, tournaments and many of you earned the great honor of representing your country with various national teams.

We know that it is a difficult time for everyone and that this decision will create more uncertainty for you. We want to let all of you, both players and parents, know that we are here for you as you transition to a new challenge. If you need any support or guidance on the next steps for your future, we are here to help. You proved over the past three years that you are among the top players in the country and carried yourselves the right way. We know that you have a bright future ahead both in soccer and in life.

For all the parents, thank you for allowing us the opportunity to coach and learn from your children. We appreciate all your support and commitment and for helping your children achieve their goals. Our staff will work with you to help find the best option for your daughters as they continue in their soccer career.

We also want to let the parents know that we will be refunding all payments (registration/training fees) made since training was halted on March 12. All the money from March 12 through the end of the 2020 season will be returned. Our staff will coordinate those refunds with you. If you have any questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to reach out.

Finally, we also wanted to let you know that we will keep all girls’ development academy coaches on staff through the end of June. They will be available to help with the transition as well during this time.

We want to thank you again for everything you have done for our organization. We are proud to have worked with all of you and wish you luck. Stay healthy and let us know if there is anything we can do for you now or in the future.

Sincerely,

Jesse Fioranelli                                                          Chris Leitch
General Manager                                                       Technical Director


----------



## soccer4us (May 4, 2020)

310soccer said:


> SJ Earthquakes
> Dear players and parents:
> 
> First and foremost, we hope that you are all safe and healthy while we all stay home to fight the ongoing pandemic that has affected all of our lives.
> ...


Unfortunate but not surprising. 

Will be interesting where Deza ends up and that will trigger what those kids do.


----------



## Free Kick (May 4, 2020)

310soccer said:


> SJ Earthquakes
> Dear players and parents:
> 
> First and foremost, we hope that you are all safe and healthy while we all stay home to fight the ongoing pandemic that has affected all of our lives.
> ...


Crushing blow to all those players and families.  Just awful.  Some really great people and players at that club.  They deserved better.


----------



## youthsportsugh (May 4, 2020)

Free Kick said:


> Crushing blow to all those players and families.  Just awful.  Some really great people and players at that club.  They deserved better.


Not at all surprising been the scuttlebutt for longer than DA shutting down.  Classy as always on the girls Quakes side to do it with an email and not a call!  Foresee a rise again of the Barcelona club from a few years ago!


----------



## soccer4us (May 4, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> Not at all surprising been the scuttlebutt for longer than DA shutting down.  Classy as always on the girls Quakes side to do it with an email and not a call!  Foresee a rise again of the Barcelona club from a few years ago!


And not to thank their director and main coach in the email I think is very low. He brought majority of the players there.

BBA is my guess too. Don't see any ECNL options right know for him. Hopefully Barca works out and can be a good NPL club. Not sure most of those players would stay for NPL though when MVLA and Quakes is close by the for the local kids


----------



## youthsportsugh (May 4, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> And not to thank their director and main coach in the email I think is very low. He brought majority of the players there.
> 
> BBA is my guess too. Don't see any ECNL options right know for him. Hopefully Barca works out and can be a good NPL club. Not sure most of those players would stay for NPL though when MVLA and Quakes is close by the for the local kids


Agree on the limited options with Deza, but someone will take him/them if the girls stay. The girls have been with him a long time so big decisions for them and the families I guess. Interesting times in NorCal especially if the Quakes girls want to try and reach out to other clubs and see what happens.


----------



## 310soccer (May 4, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> And not to thank their director and main coach in the email I think is very low. He brought majority of the players there.
> 
> BBA is my guess too. Don't see any ECNL options right know for him. Hopefully Barca works out and can be a good NPL club. Not sure most of those players would stay for NPL though when MVLA and Quakes is close by the for the local kids


 Thorns is closer to be fair. Maybe they'll all follow him to Barca.


----------



## soccer4us (May 4, 2020)

310soccer said:


> Thorns is closer to be fair. Maybe they'll all follow him to Barca.


That distance from Thorns to MVLA won't stop any kid if they feel MVLA is better. 

No doubt some likely would follow. Like a cult following  It will be interesting especially if no on field real tryouts occur


----------



## kickingandscreaming (May 4, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> Classy as always on the girls Quakes side to do it with an email and not a call!


I don't know what went on behind the scenes, but I'm not sure why the Quakes didn't work with the coaching staff so that the alternative plan for the girls could be presented at the time of this announcement. They are paying the coaches through June and nothing is going on now.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (May 4, 2020)

Lots of good players at Quakes! Hope they all find good homes.


----------



## Anon9 (May 4, 2020)

Ex EQ director has not made an attempt to keep his players around, including key players. The future doesn’t look too good and their might be a lot of movement to Thorns and MVLA.


----------



## youthsportsugh (May 4, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Ex EQ director has not made an attempt to keep his players around, including key players. The future doesn’t look too good and their might be a lot of movement to Thorns and MVLA.


It will definitely be interesting to see if other clubs benefit from player movement, not sure how many would go to Thorns or be welcomed back after the DA fiasco.  Additionally other Clubs besides MVLA could also benefit as not all of the Quakes girls are from the peninsula throughout the organization.  If the teams stay together and migrate to Barca and run in NPL that would make some interesting games as well


----------



## soccer4us (May 4, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> It will definitely be interesting to see if other clubs benefit from player movement, not sure how many would go to Thorns or be welcomed back after the DA fiasco.  Additionally other Clubs besides MVLA could also benefit as not all of the Quakes girls are from the peninsula throughout the organization.  If the teams stay together and migrate to Barca and run in NPL that would make some interesting games as well


Most interesting part may be those clubs displacing their current kids without a new player even actually trying out. Or sending them to 2nd teams. Hopefully all that is done in the right manner at least


----------



## Soccercritique (May 5, 2020)

310soccer said:


> SJ Earthquakes
> Dear players and parents:
> 
> First and foremost, we hope that you are all safe and healthy while we all stay home to fight the ongoing pandemic that has affected all of our lives.
> ...


Ouch!  that doesn't sound good.  I wonder if they're going to shut the entire EQ girls side down or try to go ecnl or some other league.  I did hear that all the MLS clubs that had girls teams were trying to get a league club together but again, that was just hearsay.


----------



## Soccercritique (May 5, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> Unfortunate but not surprising.
> 
> Will be interesting where Deza ends up and that will trigger what those kids do.


it's interesting and just thought of this...When EQ started on the girls side, I had heard the Pat Uriz from mustang was in the works in getting Deza to come over but the opportunity to be tied to a MLS club and GNT seemed more appealing at the time.  I can't imagine how a mustang deza team would look like as it's very political, as most upper echelon teams are.  I feel bad for the players as it's gonna be a bloody hornets nest trying to find a club with all that's going on.  Best of luck to all of them!


----------



## Deadpool Soccer (May 5, 2020)

Soccercritique said:


> it's interesting and just thought of this...When EQ started on the girls side, I had heard the Pat Uriz from mustang was in the works in getting Deza to come over but the opportunity to be tied to a MLS club and GNT seemed more appealing at the time.  I can't imagine how a mustang deza team would look like as it's very political, as most upper echelon teams are.  I feel bad for the players as it's gonna be a bloody hornets nest trying to find a club with all that's going on.  Best of luck to all of them!


BBA would be the worst option for the Quakes girls players. After HP and MC left BBA to go to Quakes, it’s been a shit show with PM in charge. Higher cost of playing. PM undercuts coaches salaries to keep revenue from each team for himself. No real uniform deal. Inconsistent training fields locations. No leadership. BBA even had San Martin fields taken away due to lack of payment. Also, don’t forget players have been leaving BBA recently anyways. AD and HP can rebuild girls club at BBA, but club has some serious issues, especially on boys side. 

Players will follow AD. But even AD would have a hard time “developing” players under NPL banner only. They all should and will end up at MVLA or Thorns if the only option is a NPL BBA.


----------



## 310soccer (May 5, 2020)

Deadpool Soccer said:


> BBA would be the worst option for the Quakes girls players. After HP and MC left BBA to go to Quakes, it’s been a shit show with PM in charge. Higher cost of playing. PM undercuts coaches salaries to keep revenue from each team for himself. No real uniform deal. Inconsistent training fields locations. No leadership. BBA even had San Martin fields taken away due to lack of payment. Also, don’t forget players have been leaving BBA recently anyways. AD and HP can rebuild girls club at BBA, but club has some serious issues, especially on boys side.
> 
> Players will follow AD. But even AD would have a hard time “developing” players under NPL banner only. They all should and will end up at MVLA or Thorns if the only option is a NPL BBA.


AD has a great relationship with Surf. He should consider coming down to Socal to coach. We can use some good coaching in Socal grassroots arena. I would like to see him with Eagles or Real Socal. Great place to start! What would it take for him to leave the Bay Area?


----------



## pointersix (May 5, 2020)

What about Los Gatos? New (some would say strong) leadership. Obviously not a powerhouse on girls side right now and maybe no access to ECNL. I don’t know of any history between the groups, so not sure if that’s even a remote possibility.


----------



## UOP (May 5, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> Most interesting part may be those clubs displacing their current kids without a new player even actually trying out. Or sending them to 2nd teams. Hopefully all that is done in the right manner at least


the lower 1/3rd of every Ecnl team should be very worried.  This is never done in the right manner.


----------



## dk_b (May 5, 2020)

UOP said:


> the lower 1/3rd of every Ecnl team should be very worried.  This is never done in the right manner.


Made all the more challenging this year


----------



## youthsportsugh (May 5, 2020)

pointersix said:


> What about Los Gatos? New (some would say strong) leadership. Obviously not a powerhouse on girls side right now and maybe no access to ECNL. I don’t know of any history between the groups, so not sure if that’s even a remote possibility.


Would say that would be similar to Almaden, some nice players/teams, but not an easy get to in and out of for practices. What about the facilities to train, wouldn't think they would be abundant?


----------



## soccer4us (May 5, 2020)

I


youthsportsugh said:


> Would say that would be similar to Almaden, some nice players/teams, but not an easy get to in and out of for practices. What about the facilities to train, wouldn't think they would be abundant?


I think people need to remember to bring in the quality and personality of AD you will need to clean house potentially and give him full power. Maybe because of the current situation he will drop some demands but that makes it more difficult. I've heard he was on 150k at Quakes so getting that number or close to it at this time of the year will be tough. Hopefully he ends up somewhere solid since he does well and plays exciting soccer to watch. 

I agree Thorns/MVLA bottom 1/3 should keep their eyes wide open on the situation. It's tough because if you get displaced late, you may not have a real chance to find another ECNL option potentially.


----------



## youthsportsugh (May 5, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> I
> 
> 
> I think people need to remember to bring in the quality and personality of AD you will need to clean house potentially and give him full power. Maybe because of the current situation he will drop some demands but that makes it more difficult. I've heard he was on 150k at Quakes so getting that number or close to it at this time of the year will be tough. Hopefully he ends up somewhere solid since he does well and plays exciting soccer to watch.
> ...


I was thinking more of what the club was like not a landing spot for Deza. Wonder what clubs are thinking/saying to players and parents and if it will stick when the rubber hits the road


----------



## soccer4us (May 5, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> I was thinking more of what the club was like not a landing spot for Deza. Wonder what clubs are thinking/saying to players and parents and if it will stick when the rubber hits the road


lol. OK, got it. 

Almaden is a decent cub. A club that would need to combine with another local club to really hit a good level though. Non ECNL clubs that are solid in South Bay are Santa Clara Sporting, Palo Alto, PSV union. Los Gatos is very up and coming since they have quality leadership now/money in that area. Lots of questions to be answered in the next 6 week or so.


----------



## jessepinkman (May 5, 2020)

Quakes will become Bay Area Barca and go NPL.  Quakes are telling their players over the next few days.  Really tough how this played out as there were some good people there and I don't think they were treated with the respect they deserved.  I think they will definitely lose players.


----------



## soccer4us (May 5, 2020)

jessepinkman said:


> Quakes will become Bay Area Barca and go NPL.  Quakes are telling their players over the next few days.  Really tough how this played out as there were some good people there and I don't think they were treated with the respect they deserved.  I think they will definitely lose players.


Got it. Certainly makes sense if it occurs. 

Unfortunate for the players and coaches. They had a good program going but I guess the risk when you join up with MLS teams where girls soccer is far from the priority in most cases.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (May 5, 2020)

310soccer said:


> AD has a great relationship with Surf. He should consider coming down to Socal to coach. We can use some good coaching in Socal grassroots arena. I would like to see him with Eagles or Real Socal. Great place to start! What would it take for him to leave the Bay Area?


I believe his daughter has 2 more years at Cal. I'd be surprised if he made such a move now if he has a reasonable option to stay in the Bay Area.


----------



## jessepinkman (May 5, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> Got it. Certainly makes sense if it occurs.
> 
> Unfortunate for the players and coaches. They had a good program going but I guess the risk when you join up with MLS teams where girls soccer is far from the priority in most cases.


True.  Not surprising.  Quakes hire expensive coach; who brings in expensive players; DA shutters; and now the Quakes have no revenue coming in.  They didn't give much support to the girls, but it still is a shame.


----------



## jessepinkman (May 5, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> lol. OK, got it.
> 
> Almaden is a decent cub. A club that would need to combine with another local club to really hit a good level though. Non ECNL clubs that are solid in South Bay are Santa Clara Sporting, Palo Alto, PSV union. Los Gatos is very up and coming since they have quality leadership now/money in that area. Lots of questions to be answered in the next 6 week or so.


Shaun Tsakiris is doing an amazing job at LGU.  I've been following their instagram and they are making a lot of smart moves.  (E.G. FT Strength and Conditioning Coach; Dedicated Futsal training, etc. )  Their 09s girls went quite far in State Cup (top bracket) and their 09 boys won State Cup.  (top bracket)  That said, they have a ways to go before fielding any elite teams.  They need more players and yes fields are an issue.


----------



## dk_b (May 5, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> I believe his daughter has 2 more years at Cal. I'd be surprised if he made such a move now if he has a reasonable option to stay in the Bay Area.


She will be a senior if there is a fall season (and fall academic semester)


----------



## kickingandscreaming (May 5, 2020)

dk_b said:


> She will be a senior if there is a fall season (and fall academic semester)


Damn, I "lost" another year.


----------



## Free Kick (May 7, 2020)

I'm told there is a new club in the South Bay called BA (Bay Area) FC.  EQ girls, if they choose to, will roll right into this club.  Coaching staff as well.  Same practice facilities at twin creeks.  Hopefully, this is the case and no one is displaced.


----------



## soccer4us (May 7, 2020)

Free Kick said:


> I'm told there is a new club in the South Bay called BA (Bay Area) FC.  EQ girls, if they choose to, will roll right into this club.  Coaching staff as well.  Same practice facilities at twin creeks.  Hopefully, this is the case and no one is displaced.


Most importantly, where are they playing? Can they get into nor cal after all the new clubs were announced a few weeks ago. Get into NPL? Maybe GA if there are nor cal teams doing that. I think that's the biggest question to answer at this point. Those are some expensive field fees at twin creeks but nice to have many fields to train on.


----------



## Tyler Durden (May 7, 2020)

I would day yes to Quakes/BBA getting into NorCal.  The Director Andres Deza has a position in Nor Cal u11-u13 Coordinator.  GA is an unknown at this point.


----------



## soccer4us (May 7, 2020)

Tyler Durden said:


> I would day yes to Quakes/BBA getting into NorCal.  The Director Andres Deza has a position in Nor Cal u11-u13 Coordinator.  GA is an unknown at this point.


If it's via BBA, agree. This sounds like it may be separate though otherwise why the new club name? If applying as a new club, it's not as simple as you may think. If simply saying BBA with new staff/players, then yes since BBA is a NPL club already.


----------



## soccer4us (May 7, 2020)

\\


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 7, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Damn, I "lost" another year.


Damn... that went by fast.  How'd it happen?


----------



## Free Kick (May 7, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> If it's via BBA, agree. This sounds like it may be separate though otherwise why the new club name? If applying as a new club, it's not as simple as you may think. If simply saying BBA with new staff/players, then yes since BBA is a NPL club already.


I believe BBA and BAFC are two different clubs.


----------



## rearview408 (May 7, 2020)

Free Kick said:


> I believe BBA and BAFC are two different clubs.


I believe it is BBA & LLC working together. We have seen a few of these types of club cooperations recently, whatever you want to call them. So they will probably have one of those clubs transfer over their NPL designation. However, the window for new clubs to apply for this season is long gone and it probably wouldn't be well received by the other clubs if this new club was given special treatment based on having someone on the NorCal staff. My guess would be that because of the circumstances, COVID and GDA being cut, NorCal would allow it based on the unusual circumstances, which would seem reasonable to me.


----------



## dad4 (May 7, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> \\View attachment 7083


no placer?  Are they getting ECNL, or are they going straight NPL?


----------



## Soccerfan2 (May 7, 2020)

dad4 said:


> no placer?  Are they getting ECNL, or are they going straight NPL?


NPL


----------



## gotothebushes (May 7, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> \\View attachment 7083


 More teams will be announced 2nd round I'm sure.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 7, 2020)

dad4 said:


> no placer?  Are they getting ECNL, or are they going straight NPL?


No ECNL.


----------



## gotothebushes (May 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No ECNL.


No ECNL! Placer's a great club and has good teams. Placer applied for ECNL but was denied! Pretty sad!


----------



## soccer4us (May 7, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> No ECNL! Placer's a great club and has good teams. Placer applied for ECNL but was denied! Pretty sad!


Yes, unfortunate. Good enough to be there but with San Juan and Davis in their region already that didn't help. I imagine SJ was heavily against them joining from a competition standpoint. Dominate NPL and try to get in next year.


----------



## eastbaysoccer (May 7, 2020)

Placer.  Good club but it's a numbers game.  ECNL teams travel in pairs.  If San Juan was as weak as SRU or Marin they could have replaced them.

San Juan/ Davis

Rage/Mustang

Marin/ SRU

MVLA/Thorns


----------



## soccer4us (May 7, 2020)

eastbaysoccer said:


> Placer.  Good club but it's a numbers game.  ECNL teams travel in pairs.  If San Juan was as weak as SRU or Marin they could have replaced them.
> 
> San Juan/ Davis
> 
> ...


I think you have a clear top 4: 
San Juan
MVLA
Thorns
Mustang

With the other 4 clubs, it depends on the age group but SRU seems to be clearly the bottom. The other 3 clubs it's a mix of whose stronger depending on the age group. Marin at a disadvantage the first year since they never had tryouts as a ecnl club. 

Imagine most parts of the country there is a clear top few teams and then the next group.


----------



## jessepinkman (May 8, 2020)

rearview408 said:


> I believe it is BBA & LLC working together. We have seen a few of these types of club cooperations recently, whatever you want to call them. So they will probably have one of those clubs transfer over their NPL designation. However, the window for new clubs to apply for this season is long gone and it probably wouldn't be well received by the other clubs if this new club was given special treatment based on having someone on the NorCal staff. My guess would be that because of the circumstances, COVID and GDA being cut, NorCal would allow it based on the unusual circumstances, which would seem reasonable to me.


New club is fcbayarea.org.   This is the former Quakes GDA entity.  It is AD led and will have all the same coaches.  They have agreements with BBA and Liverpool who I assume will get some level of training and the chance to be feeder clubs.  They are playing in NPL and have been pointing out that leagues don't matter.  The challenge is whether they can make a go of it.  Will they have the money and interest?  They want to train at Twin Creeks, but it is super expensive.  So, if they don't get enough players they won't be able to afford Twin Creeks.  Also who is to say that AD doesn't get this off the ground and leave in a year.  His daughter could finish college and he could go anywhere.  Or somebody could offer him a high-profile DOC/leadership role and he could bail.  Still a lot to iron out.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 8, 2020)

Interesting.  If there's ONE guy that could go rogue and put together a team that plays where and whom it chooses, and still be very successful, it's probably Deza, but saying 'leagues don't matter' made me fall out of my chair after all this DA vs ECNL bullshit.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 8, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> No ECNL! Placer's a great club and has good teams. Placer applied for ECNL but was denied! Pretty sad!


I'm not sure it's "great".  Good history, and a few really good coaches, but without DA... I think they go straight to being very average.


----------



## Tyler Durden (May 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Interesting.  If there's ONE guy that could go rogue and put together a team that plays where and whom it chooses, and still be very successful, it's probably Deza, but saying 'leagues don't matter' made me fall out of my chair after all this DA vs ECNL bullshit.


Seems like it will likely be a larger PSV model.  If your coach has enough connections with college coaches and tournaments, leagues don't really matter in the overall scope.  Leagues will however give you coach a chance to develop players in team formations and execution that will lend to better performance in showcases in tournaments.   I think of it as boutique soccer training.


----------



## soccer4us (May 8, 2020)

Tyler Durden said:


> Seems like it will likely be a larger PSV model.  If your coach has enough connections with college coaches and tournaments, leagues don't really matter in the overall scope.  Leagues will however give you coach a chance to develop players in team formations and execution that will lend to better performance in showcases in tournaments.   I think of it as boutique soccer training.


I believe in nor cal, other clubs in the region are part of the discussion on a regional level when new clubs are formed.  Will they be OK with this? Not sure how that will fly with other clubs in that region after new clubs list for nor cal were finalized a month a few weeks ago. A lot to be hashed out in the coming weeks I'd imagine.


----------



## dad4 (May 8, 2020)

Tyler Durden said:


> Seems like it will likely be a larger PSV model.  If your coach has enough connections with college coaches and tournaments, leagues don't really matter in the overall scope.  Leagues will however give you coach a chance to develop players in team formations and execution that will lend to better performance in showcases in tournaments.   I think of it as boutique soccer training.


Are they joining NPL, or just training and tournaments?

And, by PSV model, does that include 5-6 days training plus playing multiple teams?   Always struck me as a recipe for injuries over there.


----------



## Cibo (May 8, 2020)

Not playing in a league for 2020/21 or a lower league like NPL for one year and playing/winning major tournaments is fine. But missing out on ECNL or even the GAL Showcases and Playoffs will eventually take its toll on the players and families who want to play for something more than a Tournament Championship. Hopefully it's not like PSV.


----------



## dad4 (May 8, 2020)

Cibo said:


> Not playing in a league for 2020/21 or a lower league like NPL for one year and playing/winning major tournaments is fine. But missing out on ECNL or even the GAL Showcases and Playoffs will eventually take its toll on the players and families who want to play for something more than a Tournament Championship. Hopefully it's not like PSV.


As long as there are good games, the kids will be ok.   The leagues exist to help organize games.    If the league makes itself an obstacle to creating good games, then it makes sense to drop the league.


----------



## youthsportsugh (May 9, 2020)

dad4 said:


> As long as there are good games, the kids will be ok.   The leagues exist to help organize games.    If the league makes itself an obstacle to creating good games, then it makes sense to drop the league.


If the coaches have a good enough reputation for putting a high quality product on the field and having players that perform well at the next levels (whatever those would be) a league doesn't matter for the top players, but it does for the others.  You can only learn so much in practice.  Games are critical for development and without a league the backend of the team doesn't get that developmental aspect. Without a league you need to do well in the tournaments/showcases to keep others interested in the product, so those games don't lend themselves to getting the subs alot of minutes.  In the long run I don't know how that could be sustainable for a club.  In the short term 1-2 years it could work depending on the rosters.  The other issue for a new club would be practice facilities and the relationships with the surrounding areas (clubs/recreational departments). If they aren't playing games can they find enough training areas for the amount of training to maintain a high level.


----------



## soccer4us (May 9, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> If the coaches have a good enough reputation for putting a high quality product on the field and having players that perform well at the next levels (whatever those would be) a league doesn't matter for the top players, but it does for the others.  You can only learn so much in practice.  Games are critical for development and without a league the backend of the team doesn't get that developmental aspect. Without a league you need to do well in the tournaments/showcases to keep others interested in the product, so those games don't lend themselves to getting the subs alot of minutes.  In the long run I don't know how that could be sustainable for a club.  In the short term 1-2 years it could work depending on the rosters.  The other issue for a new club would be practice facilities and the relationships with the surrounding areas (clubs/recreational departments). If they aren't playing games can they find enough training areas for the amount of training to maintain a high level.


BUT, in the next year good luck with the tournament portion. This next year league is arguably even more important because of COVID. 

I agree it's the middle tier kid who needs the league and those showcases. If you're playing NPL champions league with Deza for example, that's probably enough for many kids. If lower, it becomes a challenge and teams struggle to develop without proper competition.


----------



## Cibo (May 9, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> BUT, in the next year good luck with the tournament portion. This next year league is arguably even more important because of COVID.
> 
> I agree it's the middle tier kid who needs the league and those showcases. If you're playing NPL champions league with Deza for example, that's probably enough for many kids. If lower, it becomes a challenge and teams struggle to develop without proper competition.


All I was saying is top players and their parents will want their girls to play ECNL or at minimum GAL for the showcases and playoffs. If you have been to ECNL playoffs and showcases you will know what I mean. NPL isn't competitive enough to fill that void and to think those EQ families will be ok with just playing tournaments and NPL is wishful thinking at best.


----------



## youthsportsugh (May 9, 2020)

Cibo said:


> All I was saying is top players and their parents will want their girls to play ECNL or at minimum GAL for the showcases and playoffs. If you have been to ECNL playoffs and showcases you will know what I mean. NPL isn't competitive enough to fill that void and to think those EQ families will be ok with just playing tournaments and NPL is wishful thinking at best.


I don't know some of the kids have been with him for at least the last 3 years and gotten national team tryouts and some even traveled with Age group national teams. I would also guess those aren't the ones that would "need" the showcases and playoffs, so that is where this will be an interesting time for all of those families and a new club starting. It also probably depends on the age groups


----------



## Hawkeye (May 9, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> I don't know some of the kids have been with him for at least the last 3 years and gotten national team tryouts and some even traveled with Age group national teams. I would also guess those aren't the ones that would "need" the showcases and playoffs, so that is where this will be an interesting time for all of those families and a new club starting. It also probably depends on the age groups


I wonder if the GA structure is flexible enough that some clubs like placer and bba could do both npl and ga. Double count their npl league games against the other GA games and play the GA showcases. Or they could just do GA, which seems to be looking to add a couple more nor cal and Oregon teams for the nw division.


----------



## soccer4us (May 9, 2020)

Hawkeye said:


> I wonder if the GA structure is flexible enough that some clubs like placer and bba could do both npl and ga. Double count their npl league games against the other GA games and play the GA showcases. Or they could just do GA, which seems to be looking to add a couple more nor cal and Oregon teams for the nw division.


I'm pretty sure at least 3 of those nor cal clubs in GA are still doing NPL. Lamorinda I'm not sure if they are getting into NPL champions league right away or not. Once GA northwest is finalized, we'll have a better idea. For all 4 nor cal teams sake, I sure hope at least a few more join to make travel somewhat realistic and not as awful as it looks right now.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (May 9, 2020)

Hawkeye said:


> I wonder if the GA structure is flexible enough that some clubs like placer and bba could do both npl and ga. Double count their npl league games against the other GA games and play the GA showcases. Or they could just do GA, which seems to be looking to add a couple more nor cal and Oregon teams for the nw division.


I can't speak for BBA, but Placer has already chosen not to participate in GA. They will do NPL only and use Surf Cup and Vegas as their showcases.


----------



## gotothebushes (May 12, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260313810264522752


----------



## youthsportsugh (May 12, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260313810264522752


I wonder how people in Oregon and WA feel about them as a club -- standings wise and in the games I saw they didn't appear all that strong.


----------



## youthsportsugh (May 12, 2020)

A question I have for GAL northwest conference is who is *Silicon Valley SA / Palo Alto SC* ? I heard that Santa Cruz Breakers is going to work with Almaden possibly for their club.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (May 12, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> A question I have for GAL northwest conference is who is *Silicon Valley SA / Palo Alto SC* ? I heard that Santa Cruz Breakers is going to work with Almaden possibly for their club.


Based on the names, it is possible PSV (Peninsula Silicon Valley) combined with PASC. They both practice in Palo Alto.


----------



## soccer4us (May 12, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> A question I have for GAL northwest conference is who is *Silicon Valley SA / Palo Alto SC* ? I heard that Santa Cruz Breakers is going to work with Almaden possibly for their club.


Silicon Valley SC is the boys academy that used to be Juventus SC but changed names maybe 2 years ago and Juvenus is no longer part of that. Palo Alto is a parter. I'm guessing while applying for this GA they used some of the names of director/coaches on Silicon Valley side to get in since Palo Alto doesn't have the highest credentialed coaches/directors compared to other top clubs possibly. SVSA has NO girls side or teams in their club. It's basically still Palo Alto SC just with another name next to it.

PSV is separate and remains separate. 

Confirmed Breakers and Almaden will have some sort of partnership for this league. Not sure on the details past they both announced working together online.


----------



## Anon9 (May 12, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> Silicon Valley SC is the boys academy that used to be Juventus SC but changed names maybe 2 years ago and Juvenus is no longer part of that. Palo Alto is a parter. I'm guessing while applying for this GA they used some of the names of director/coaches on Silicon Valley side to get in since Palo Alto doesn't have the highest credentialed coaches/directors compared to other top clubs possibly. SVSA has NO girls side or teams in their club. It's basically still Palo Alto SC just with another name next to it.
> 
> PSV is separate and remains separate.
> 
> Confirmed Breakers and Almaden will have some sort of partnership for this league. Not sure on the details past they both announced working together online.


It looks like Almaden will be running the show, all from the Almaden area. They have now posted their lineup of coaches on their website for the following season. It seems like the Breakers (Boys Academy, similar to SVSA and PA) lent their name to Almaden. The girls side of Breakers, who is a seperate entity, was not involved in the negotiation.


----------



## Messi0918 (May 12, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> A question I have for GAL northwest conference is who is *Silicon Valley SA / Palo Alto SC* ? I heard that Santa Cruz Breakers is going to work with Almaden possibly for their club.


www.svsa.org
This is the club


----------



## soccer4us (May 13, 2020)

Messi0918 said:


> www.svsa.org
> This is the club


Thanks. If you cross check Palo Alto site, many of those coaches on staff with them as well. The directors(Perez son and dad) are the only actual coaches not coaching in PA. I'm guessing PA pays a certain fee of support into that academy so some of their staff are on board and fields used. Interesting set up.


----------



## youthsportsugh (May 13, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> It looks like Almaden will be running the show, all from the Almaden area. They have now posted their lineup of coaches on their website for the following season. It seems like the Breakers (Boys Academy, similar to SVSA and PA) lent their name to Almaden. The girls side of Breakers, who is a seperate entity, was not involved in the negotiation.


Interesting since it was Breakers that had the Academy affiliation in the first place.


----------



## blckjck (May 14, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> Thanks. If you cross check Palo Alto site, many of those coaches on staff with them as well. The directors(Perez son and dad) are the only actual coaches not coaching in PA. I'm guessing PA pays a certain fee of support into that academy so some of their staff are on board and fields used. Interesting set up.



Members,
Today, the Girls Academy (GA) announced the inaugural members of the Northwest Conference.
We are excited and proud to have accepted membership in this elite group.
Please see the attached statement which accompanied the GA league announcement.
Invitation and acceptance to the GA league is testament to the hard work from our players and coaches and recognition of the work they do on and off the field. SVSA/PASC are working on coaching assignments, tryout dates and league logistics in connection with our overall resume to play plans. As soon as we are able we will be back on the field with club tryouts. More information to follow.
Please join us in thanking the SVSA/PASC directors who have worked so hard to bring this opportunity to the club. 

PASC Board


----------



## soccer4us (May 19, 2020)

SF Elite and West Coach joint this new GA league I'm hearing. 

Looks like at least in Nor Cal, GA will be 3rd best league behind ECNL and NPL Champions league(most ecnl teams play in NPL)


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 19, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> SF Elite and West Coach joint this new GA league I'm hearing.
> 
> Looks like at least in Nor Cal, GA will be 3rd best league behind ECNL and NPL Champions league(most ecnl teams play in NPL)


You mean West Coast (Dayak)?


----------



## soccer4us (May 19, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You mean West Coast (Dayak)?


West COAST, sorry on spelling. The rumor. SF has posted on social media but haven't seen anything official from West Coast. We'll see if their included soon but it's from a good source that's been accurate in another announcements.


----------



## gotothebushes (May 19, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> SF Elite and West Coach joint this new GA league I'm hearing.
> 
> Looks like at least in Nor Cal, GA will be 3rd best league behind ECNL and NPL Champions league(most ecnl teams play in NPL)


Is this on the the GA's website? I'm only seeing 8 teams but if GA can get Sporting and Quakes into GA that would make it an 10 team league in Norcal.


----------



## gotothebushes (May 19, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You mean West Coast (Dayak)?


 Look at Troy trying to make a move! LOL!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 19, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Look at Troy trying to make a move! LOL!


I'm amazed he's done as well as he has.  The self promotion bullshit on their site is laughable... but you can't deny he's done a great job of putting girls in college from a small, from-scratch program... all with Rage and Mustang looking over his shoulder.


----------



## soccer4us (May 19, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Is this on the the GA's website? I'm only seeing 8 teams but if GA can get Sporting and Quakes into GA that would make it an 10 team league in Norcal.


Not yet on GA website. This would make 6 clubs I believe in nor cal
Palo Alto
SF
WC
Breakers/Almaden
Clovis Crossfire
Lamo

Literally the Northwest needs clubs otherwise they will only play in showcases which may not really occur until next spring. Only 2 teams up there


----------



## soccer4us (May 19, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm amazed he's done as well as he has.  The self promotion bullshit on their site is laughable... but you can't deny he's done a great job of putting girls in college from a small, from-scratch program... all with Rage and Mustang looking over his shoulder.


They have done well. 

Another big factor he has kids who are OK with going to lower level state schools athletically and academically. Do you think many Danville and Pleasanton kids are? No chance. Or at least their parents aren't


----------



## gotothebushes (May 19, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> Not yet on GA website. This would make 6 clubs I believe in nor cal
> Palo Alto
> SF
> WC
> ...


They need Sporting FC and Quakes to join!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 19, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> They have done well.
> 
> Another big factor he has kids who are OK with going to lower level state schools athletically and academically. Do you think many Danville and Pleasanton kids are? No chance. Or at least their parents aren't


That would make sense.  When scouring the rosters at top programs, you don't see WC come up very often.


----------



## soccer4us (May 19, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That would make sense.  When scouring the rosters at top programs, you don't see WC come up very often.


Which is no big knock, just a discussion point. They do a great job and typically have solid teams each age.


----------



## soccer4us (May 28, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266088747591860225


----------



## youthsportsugh (May 28, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266088747591860225


Nice, solid club in Sporting and the former Quakes? should be interesting in the northwest conference now


----------



## gotothebushes (May 28, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> Nice, solid club in Sporting and the former Quakes? should be interesting in the northwest conference now


Good for quakes to land somewhere solid. I believe that's 10/11 teams now for local games to be played. Cuts back on traveling. Good Stuff!


----------



## youthsportsugh (May 28, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Good for quakes to land somewhere solid. I believe that's 10/11 teams now for local games to be played. Cuts back on traveling. Good Stuff!


Lamorinda, SF Elite, Palo Alto/Silocon Valley, Almaden/Santa Cruz, Sporting, FC Bay Area and then Clovis (Fresno).  So that is 2 former DA clubs in the GAL and 1 in ECNL. Wonder what is going on with Placer?


----------



## Soccerfan2 (May 28, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> Lamorinda, SF Elite, Palo Alto/Silocon Valley, Almaden/Santa Cruz, Sporting, FC Bay Area and then Clovis (Fresno).  So that is 2 former DA clubs in the GAL and 1 in ECNL. Wonder what is going on with Placer?


Placer is not joining GA or ECNL. They are going to play NPL.


----------



## dad4 (May 28, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Placer is not joining GA or ECNL. They are going to play NPL.


Are the GA clubs doing NPL?

Be nice to have everyone in one spot.


----------



## Anon9 (May 28, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Are the GA clubs doing NPL?
> 
> Be nice to have everyone in one spot.


I would assume that all GA clubs will be doing NPL and GA. Finally, we will be able to see all top teams play eachother in NPL Champions League!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 28, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> I would assume that all GA clubs will be doing NPL and GA. Finally, we will be able to see all top teams play eachother in NPL Champions League!


Not all ECNL teams in NorCal participate in NPL, though, correct?  Some send a mixture of ages or 2nd tier teams, yes?


----------



## soccer4us (May 28, 2020)

Yes, GA clubs doing NPL as well. 

Those 2 teams make league more solid. Sporting is decent these days with girls but old Quakes good even if they lose some. Sporting average team is like a good NPL 2nd division or low champions league team.

Only top team is Quakes really. Lamo depends on age group and if they get into NPL. No one else is top 3-4 in champions league in GA.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 28, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> Yes, GA clubs doing NPL as well.
> 
> Those 2 teams make league more solid. Sporting is decent these days with girls but old Quakes good even if they lose some. Sporting average team is like a good NPL 2nd division or low champions league team.
> 
> Only top team is Quakes really. Lamo depends on age group and if they get into NPL. No one else is top 3-4 in champions league in GA.


Will placer join now too? With this many teams most of their npl games could be double booked as ga games and they’d get the GA showcases.


----------



## soccer4us (May 28, 2020)

Hawkeye said:


> Will placer join now too? With this many teams most of their npl games could be double booked as ga games and they’d get the GA showcases.


No. A big big issue in DA was travel and money. They don't want to fall into that trap for a B league. Can go to Surf, silver lakes, Vegas, etc for their showcases still. 

Sometimes if a ECNL team played them in NPL too, ECNL result would count for both. That will occur partially. Biggest difference is only a few GA will be in NPL champions league normally. NPL with be localized due to COVID this fall though so we'll see what it all looks like.


----------



## Anon9 (May 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Not all ECNL teams in NorCal participate in NPL, though, correct?  Some send a mixture of ages or 2nd tier teams, yes?


Typically, ECNL teams and other local top teams will play NPL Champions League. The second teams would be playing NPL 1 or 2.


----------



## Anon9 (May 28, 2020)

In this year’s 2005 girls bracket, 5 out of 8 ECNL clubs were playing NPL Champions League.


----------



## wc_baller (May 28, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> In this year’s 2005 girls bracket, 5 out of 8 ECNL clubs were playing NPL Champions League.


The Mustang 05 ECNL team played up in the 04 Champions League. Davis 05 ECNL doesn't look like they played in NPL this year. The incoming Thorns 05 ECNL team didn't play NPL this year since they were restricted by GDA rules, but I'm sure they will play NPL next year.


----------



## Anon9 (May 28, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> The Mustang 05 ECNL team played up in the 04 Champions League. Davis 05 ECNL doesn't look like they played in NPL this year. The incoming Thorns 05 ECNL team didn't play NPL this year since they were restricted by GDA rules, but I'm sure they will play NPL next year.


Yes some teams play up. Another example is MVLA 04. But what happens to the MVLA 03 ECNL team if the 04 is playing at 03 Champions League?


----------



## wc_baller (May 28, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Yes some teams play up. Another example is MVLA 04. But what happens to the MVLA 03 ECNL team if the 04 is playing at 03 Champions League?


The MVLA 03 ECNL team played up this year in the 02 Champions League, so it wasn't an issue. U18/U19 ECNL teams don't typically play NPL since it is a weird year for them with many players them missing games because of injuries or lesser commitment to club because they're already committed to a college, so I doubt it will be an issue next year.


----------



## Anon9 (May 28, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> The MVLA 03 ECNL team played up this year in the 02 Champions League, so it wasn't an issue. U18/U19 ECNL teams don't typically play NPL since it is a weird year for them with many players them missing games because of injuries or lesser commitment to club because they're already committed to a college, so I doubt it will be an issue next year.


I also noticed MVLA 03 second team was playing 03 Champions League, thus in the same division as MVLA 04 top team. It looks like they were in 7th place out of 16 teams. That is some serious depth in these older age groups!


----------



## soccer4us (May 28, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> I also noticed MVLA 03 second team was playing 03 Champions League, thus in the same division as MVLA 04 top team. It looks like they were in 7th place out of 16 teams. That is some serious depth in these older age groups!


03 and 04's there are really deep. Impressive indeed. 04 B team were 9th of 16 it looks like. Nice luxury!


----------



## wc_baller (May 28, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> I also noticed MVLA 03 second team was playing 03 Champions League, thus in the same division as MVLA 04 top team. It looks like they were in 7th place out of 16 teams. That is some serious depth in these older age groups!


Yeah, the 03 second team is a good team and very well coached. Their coach is the top assistant for the Stanford Women's team. The MVLA 04 second team is good, too. They are mid-pack in the 04 Champions League, and their head coach is the head coach for the Stanford Women's team.


----------



## dk_b (May 28, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> Sometimes if a ECNL team played them in NPL too, ECNL result would count for both. That will occur partially.


What do you mean by that?  Thanks in advance


----------



## soccer4us (May 28, 2020)

dk_b said:


> What do you mean by that?  Thanks in advance


If 2 ECNL teams are slated to play each other in NPL too, sometimes(guessing here) they don't play the NPL game but hav ECNL result count for both otherwise too many games in a 3 months period. Have to imagine this happens once in awhile.


----------



## wc_baller (May 28, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> If 2 ECNL teams are slated to play each other in NPL too, sometimes(guessing here) they don't play the NPL game but hav ECNL result count for both otherwise too many games in a 3 months period. Have to imagine this happens once in awhile.


No. That doesn't happen. The way ECNL games are scheduled are all the ECNL teams from one club to travel to another club to play against that club's ECNL teams all in the same day, so ECNL schedules are club based and not team based. NPL games are scheduled by individual teams. NPL games never replace ECNL games in the ECNL standings, and NPL games are used more for team/players development purposes by ECNL teams, where they are less worried about scores/results.


----------



## soccer4us (May 28, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> No. That doesn't happen. The way ECNL games are scheduled are all the ECNL teams from one club to travel to another club to play against that club's ECNL teams all in the same day, so ECNL schedules are club based and not team based. NPL games are scheduled by individual teams. NPL games never replace ECNL games in the ECNL standings, and NPL games are used more for team/players development purposes by ECNL teams, where they are less worried about scores/results.


It's the other way. 

Let's say MVLA is playing Rage Oct 6th in ECNL and they are slated to play each other in NPL Nov 11th. They only play the ECNL game but that score is reported as the NPL score a month later but the game never happens.

I know for a fact this happens here and there. Some will want the NPL game for playing time like you say but some are fine not to overload the main players.


----------



## wc_baller (May 28, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> It's the other way.
> 
> Let's say MVLA is playing Rage Oct 6th in ECNL and they are slated to play each other in NPL Nov 11th. They only play the ECNL game but that score is reported as the NPL score a month later but the game never happens.
> 
> I know for a fact this happens here and there. Some will want the NPL game for playing time like you say but some are fine not to overload the main players.


That’s new to me. Not doubting you, but I’ve never seen that happen, or have heard of that happening.


----------



## dk_b (May 28, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> That’s new to me. Not doubting you, but I’ve never seen that happen, or have heard of that happening.


me, too. That never happened with my kid’s team. But maybe they never played another ECNL team in their age group during the npl season


----------



## Soccerfan2 (May 28, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Yes some teams play up. Another example is MVLA 04. But what happens to the MVLA 03 ECNL team if the 04 is playing at 03 Champions League?


Some ECNL clubs don’t register every age group in NPL because they have 2 age groups share the NPL games. The NPL games can be used to give minutes to players who didn’t play as much in the ECNL games. You may see an 04 team but no 05 team registered and that’s because a sampling of players from both teams played those 04 games.


----------



## baller (May 28, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> It's the other way.
> 
> Let's say MVLA is playing Rage Oct 6th in ECNL and they are slated to play each other in NPL Nov 11th. They only play the ECNL game but that score is reported as the NPL score a month later but the game never happens.
> 
> I know for a fact this happens here and there. Some will want the NPL game for playing time like you say but some are fine not to overload the main players.


Yes, this has happened with my kid’s team and for exactly the reason you state.


----------



## baller (May 28, 2020)

baller said:


> Yes, this has happened with my kid’s team and for exactly the reason you state.


In addition to just general scheduling challenges.  That said, it may have been a NorCal game vs Champions league when younger.


----------



## soccer4us (May 28, 2020)

Y


wc_baller said:


> That’s new to me. Not doubting you, but I’ve never seen that happen, or have heard of that happening.


yeah, I think it doesn't happen often. Only when maybe schedules get really crazy. I imagine 95 percent of all games are still played.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (May 28, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Placer is not joining GA or ECNL. They are going to play NPL.


In terms of the typical number of games that teams play, NPL wouldn't be considerably fewer. I suppose they could do more tournaments.


----------



## Remi (Sep 15, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Placer is not joining GA or ECNL. They are going to play NPL.


by choice? not judging - if by design power to them!


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Sep 15, 2020)

Remi said:


> by choice? not judging - if by design power to them!


They chose not to go GA. They applied (again) to ECNL but were not let in.


----------

